# Amori forumistici ( Modalità kreti. Astenersi normali)



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

*Amori forumistici ( Modalità kreti. Astenersi normali)*

La mia prima cotta avvenne  con NikAmoreSegreto.
Ma era un amore impossibile quindi.
Ultimamente invece sono poliamorosa forumisticamenfe parlando.
Confesso di avere una  cotta per due nick.
Una prettamente sessuale.
Lo leggo e mi scatta il porno da circo togni. 
Ma anche se scrive.
Ciao.
Quel  ciao io lo leggo come " vieni qui bella tebina rachitica  che ti faccio nuova"
Quindi cotta porno.
Poi ho una cotta  romantica diciamo ,per un altro nick.
A si. Ho scritto ti amo ad un nuovo utente stamattina in mp perché appena arrivato qui mi ha scritto che nel romanzo tradi  che giace abbandonato, ho scritto si, l assoluto era il male, senza accento.
E mi ha fatto un mini corso di accentatura sul si. O sí.

Come non amarlo?

quindi allo stato dell arte sono cotta di tre nick.
Con un ci scopo. Oniricamente.
Con uno guardo tramonti facendo la sbaciucchiosa.
E con l ultimo vad di giochi di ruolo. Insegnante/Studentessa.


Uno normale da conoscere no mai, eh?
:mrgreen:

E voi invece?
Non ci credo  che...tutti gorettiani.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Febbraio 2014)

Vabbe ma I nomi?
Mica penserai di non farli?


----------



## Principessa (9 Febbraio 2014)

Cara Tebe,

io sono mesi, che in modo più o meno palese, ti sto proponendo una cosa a tre con me e miss! 

E tu sistematicamente rifiuti! 

Ecco, già che ci siamo, come si fa a rimorchiarti???

Come posso superare la mancanza del pannocchione?


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Io sono un po' timida....ma visto che non si sa che  destino avra' questo forum...colgo l'occasione di questo thread per fare outing....

Mi sono innamorata perdutamente del Poeta del Forum...
amo i ritratti realistici che dipinge delle fedifraghe intente in spaccate artistiche su boschi di pini rosa....
a volte e' un po' splatter...ma da' sempre emozioni viscerali...

impossibile non amarlo

:inlove:


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Cara Tebe,
> 
> io sono mesi, che in modo più o meno palese, ti sto proponendo una cosa a tre con me e miss!
> 
> ...



se Tebe cambia idea, me la cucco io! 
siamo pure della stessa citta'...


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> La mia prima cotta avvenne  con NikAmoreSegreto.
> Ma era un amore impossibile quindi.
> Ultimamente invece sono poliamorosa forumisticamenfe parlando.
> Confesso di avere una  cotta per due nick.
> ...




Allora....una cotta per 3 nick?
vediamo....visto che fai la misteriosa....tiro a indovinare:

"Vieni qui bella Tebina rachitica che ti faccio nuova"
te l'ha scritto Rabarbaro.

I giochi di ruolo...con...Spider...
e l'altro e'...Passante!


ci ho preso??:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Febbraio 2014)

Secondo me sono: sesso onirico president e prati e tramonti perplesso


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> La mia prima cotta avvenne  con NikAmoreSegreto.
> Ma era un amore impossibile quindi.
> Ultimamente invece sono poliamorosa forumisticamenfe parlando.
> Confesso di avere una  cotta per due nick.
> ...


Ma che è un indovinello ? Guarda che è difficile se non mi dai altri indizi ?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Io sono un po' timida....ma visto che non si sa che  destino avra' questo forum...colgo l'occasione di questo thread per fare outing....
> 
> Mi sono innamorata perdutamente del Poeta del Forum...
> amo i ritratti realistici che dipinge delle fedifraghe intente in spaccate artistiche su boschi di pini rosa....
> ...


Rabby? Boh ma siete criptiche :mexican:


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Ma guardate che siete prorio pettegolandie.
non vi daró mai nessun indizio di sorta.
e poi io mica viho chiesto i vostri.

possibile che a parte me unhappy nessun ipoteticopannocchione del forum vi abbia mai intrippato?

Comunque Spider é un amore che ho dichiarato.
Tempo fa ho anche provato un piccolo approccio flapflap ma...

:singleeye:

Ma il poeta del forum é Rabarbaro?
Ti fa sesso rabarbaro?


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma guardate che siete prorio pettegolandie.
> non vi daró mai nessun indizio di sorta.
> e poi io mica viho chiesto i vostri.
> 
> ...



no...non e' lui 
...e' un altro....!!!!


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

*Tebe*

...che fai...butti la ragnatela e poi nascondi la zampetta...???
mo' voglio sapere che e' successo con Spider_uzzo....

_possibile che sia rimasto insensibile al tuo_ flap flap _che fa sesso pure a noi femmine???


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> no...non e' lui
> ...e' un altro....!!!!


...mmhhhh ma poeta nel senso che é sempre gentile qualsiasi cosa accada?


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ...che fai...butti la ragnatela e poi nascondi la zampetta...???
> mo' voglio sapere che e' successo con Spider_uzzo....
> 
> _possibile che sia rimasto insensibile al tuo_ flap flap _che fa sesso pure a noi femmine???


Non farmi ricordare quel triste momento.
Gli mandai un mp in cui gli scrissi che...sai le solite scuse ho una collezione di farfalle...di coltelli...che vorrei farti vedere...



Niente.
Tebina triste.
E rifiutata.


Comuque é successo piu di un anno fa.
La ferita si é rimarginata.


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...mmhhhh ma poeta nel senso che é sempre gentile qualsiasi cosa accada?



mhmm...no, non necessariamente...


Poeta per ....la fantasia nell'immaginare gli amplessi....e le delicate metafore usate....


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non farmi ricordare quel triste momento.
> Gli mandai un mp in cui gli scrissi che...sai le solite scuse ho una collezione di farfalle...di coltelli...che vorrei farti vedere...
> 
> 
> ...




minchia...che delusione, che  ferita...come ti capisco...
se proponevi a me la tua collezione di coltelli, davo il mio cuore a te anziche' al poeta del forum...


....adoro le lame affilate....


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> mhmm...no, non necessariamente...
> 
> 
> Poeta per ....la fantasia nell'immaginare gli amplessi....e le delicate metafore usate....


le spaccate sui pini le tratta solo Oscuro. Poeticamente, s'intende. :singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> mhmm...no, non necessariamente...
> 
> 
> Poeta per ....la fantasia nell'immaginare gli amplessi....e le delicate metafore usate....


:unhappy:
Ho capito. ironeggi.


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> le spaccate sui pini le tratta solo Oscuro. Poeticamente, s'intende. :singleeye:



bingo!

:up:

...Oscuro ha cambiato la mia visione di metafora....


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> Ho capito. ironeggi.



:unhappy: :wide-grin:


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Certo che avere come sogno erotico oscuro.
Io andrei con le chiappe blindate.




Hai il culo pregiudicato? Lo sai che lui...:carneval:


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo che avere come sogno erotico oscuro.
> Io andrei con le chiappe blindate.
> 
> 
> ...




ahahaahahah!!!! bella questa!!! il culo pregiudicato....!!!!

be'....ma...
l'idea di un'ombra alle spalle che ti oscura...mentre stai, che ne so, leggendo un libro in piedi e mentre sei assorta nell lettura e sei...che ne so....sull'autobus di notte....e improvvisamente...le pagine bianche si oscurano...non vedi piu'....perche' un gigante alle spalle ti fa ombra...e poi...zak...ombra fu...un'operazione chirurgica splatter, roba viscerale...non sai chi e', non sai cos'e', ma da quel momento non sarai piu' lo stesso, il tuo culo e' stato catturato (tanto per rimanere in tema di culo pregiudicato) e' stato catturato dal giustiziere della notte... e quasi svieni...e non riesci piu' a finire la pagina del libro avvincente che stavi leggendo....


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo che avere come sogno erotico oscuro.
> Io andrei con le chiappe blindate.
> 
> 
> ...




p.s.
uhm...in effetti...se guardi l'avatar  che ho scelto.......ora me ne accorgo

che inconsciamente faccio tutto il possibile per far da esca al Maestro Oscuro....

:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma guardate che siete prorio pettegolandie.
> non vi daró mai nessun indizio di sorta.
> e poi io mica viho chiesto i vostri.
> 
> ...


Certo che qualche nick ( o pannocchione ) intriga ma prima sveliamo i tuoi :carneval: ( pettegolandia docet:carneval


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non farmi ricordare quel triste momento.
> Gli mandai un mp in cui gli scrissi che...sai le solite scuse ho una collezione di farfalle...di coltelli...che vorrei farti vedere...
> 
> 
> ...


Cacchio alla collezione dei coltelli non avrei resistito neppure io  Spider non ha gusto


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che qualche nick ( o pannocchione ) intriga ma prima sveliamo i tuoi :carneval: ( pettegolandia docet:carneval



infatti 
qui divaghiamo


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> mhmm...no, non necessariamente...
> 
> 
> Poeta per ....la fantasia nell'immaginare gli amplessi....e le delicate metafore usate....


Oscuro quindi :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ahahaahahah!!!! bella questa!!! il culo pregiudicato....!!!!
> 
> be'....ma...
> l'idea di un'ombra alle spalle che ti oscura...mentre stai, che ne so, leggendo un libro in piedi e mentre sei assorta nell lettura e sei...che ne so....sull'autobus di notte....e improvvisamente...le pagine bianche si oscurano...non vedi piu'....perche' un gigante alle spalle ti fa ombra...e poi...zak...ombra fu...un'operazione chirurgica splatter, roba viscerale...non sai chi e', non sai cos'e', ma da quel momento non sarai piu' lo stesso, il tuo culo e' stato catturato (tanto per rimanere in tema di culo pregiudicato) e' stato catturato dal giustiziere della notte... e quasi svieni...e non riesci piu' a finire la pagina del libro avvincente che stavi leggendo....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ammazza già immagino oscuro come ti illuminerà .... Comincerà a scrivere" culi spiattellati ecco chi vi insegna l'arte ....ect ect" :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Febbraio 2014)

Ovviamente amo Free alla follia.


----------



## Innominata (9 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente amo Free alla follia.


E basta?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> E basta?


Alla follia non è sufficiente?


----------



## Innominata (9 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alla follia non è sufficiente?


Ma certo che si', nessunacontroindicazione alla follia, a me lo dici? ma intendevo che stai numericamente distanziato dalle ragazze intervenute! Tebe ha un trittico. Io pure.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma certo che si', nessunacontroindicazione alla follia, a me lo dici? ma intendevo che stai numericamente distanziato dalle ragazze intervenute! Tebe ha un trittico. Io pure.


Del tuo trittico non mi pare d'aver letto nulla, in effetti.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma certo che si', nessunacontroindicazione alla follia, a me lo dici? ma intendevo che stai numericamente distanziato dalle ragazze intervenute! Tebe ha un trittico. Io pure.


Tu pure?
Racconta.
Subito.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha un trittico pure lei.
Cristo santo. E io che pensavo di essere troieggiante.
E Alessandra.
Che sogna di farsi fare il culo pregiudicato mentre è su un bus di notte a leggere libri.
Ma chi cazzo va di notte sui bus a leggere libri?
Lei.
Che spera di incontrare il giustiziere dei culi.

Ultimamente sembriamo noi il circo Togni.
Altro che ironeggiare sui nuovi. Che pur ci sono delle perle niente male.
Comunque.
Joey

Vogliamo particolari piccanti.
Free è risaputo. Non vale.
Qual è il nick che ti smuove l ormone o il cuoricino?
Cuoricino in senso lato.


----------



## Innominata (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tu pure?
> Racconta.
> Subito.


Guarda, sono di pessimo umore. Percepisco di avere troppa concorrenza


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Guarda, sono di pessimo umore. Percepisco di avere troppa concorrenza


No. Dai.
Pure tu Oscuro? Vuoi le chiappe con le cocche pregiudicate pure tu?
O è Rabarbaro. In quel caso ti tranquillizzo.  Non è nel mio trittico.

....
Spider?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente amo Free alla follia.


E un po' anche Min :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Innominata ha un trittico pure lei.
> Cristo santo. E io che pensavo di essere troieggiante.
> E Alessandra.
> Che sogna di farsi fare il culo pregiudicato mentre è su un bus di notte a leggere libri.
> ...


Io ne ho una cinquina quindi evito di elencarli :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ne ho una cinquina quindi evito di elencarli :rotfl::rotfl:


Esagerata.
Dai . Solo i primi tre.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esagerata.
> Dai . Solo i primi tre.


Tu peró i momi non li fai furbona


----------



## Innominata (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Dai.
> Pure tu Oscuro? Vuoi le chiappe con le cocche pregiudicate pure tu?
> O è Rabarbaro. In quel caso ti tranquillizzo.  Non è nel mio trittico.
> 
> ...


Hai fatto flap flap, vero? Ne hai azzeccato due su sei. Si', perche' il flap   mi induce a confessioni maggiorate


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2014)

*tutte chiacchierone*


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>


Ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> La mia prima cotta avvenne  con NikAmoreSegreto.
> Ma era un amore impossibile quindi.
> Ultimamente invece sono poliamorosa forumisticamenfe parlando.
> Confesso di avere una  cotta per due nick.
> ...


Cioè bisogna dire chi si ama?
COme dire madamina il catologo è questo?
Dolcetebina il catalogo è questo delle donne
del forum cche amò il conte mio?

Dovrò metterlo in rima...
In montagna c'è lunaiena....

In versilia c'è la Diletta

sta sul palazzo la duchessa

ma io son pazzo di ipazia

mi sogno di fantastica

ma amo babsi...


e poi cala la daniela
cla la luna...

ma lo sai che sto vino qui è proprio buono
mi sono scolato una bottiglia di schiava....
e ora schiavo...

aspetta mi dimenticavo

mary80....


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Hai fatto flap flap, vero? Ne hai azzeccato due su sei. Si', perche' il flap   mi induce a confessioni maggiorate


Cazzo. Mi ero persa sti post da smartphone.
Quindi Oscuro. Abbiamo la prova 
(minchia)


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Innominata ha un trittico pure lei.
> Cristo santo. E io che pensavo di essere troieggiante.
> E Alessandra.
> Che sogna di farsi fare il culo pregiudicato mentre è su un bus di notte a leggere libri.
> ...


Per chi mi hai preso? Sono monogamo, io.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Febbraio 2014)

Spider
Marietto
Maalox (ma è sparito)


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Quindi l'altro è Spider?
O rabarbaro.

Abbiate pietà. Non ci sto capendo una cippa.
IL Mattia ha avuto un picco ormonale e mi ha rivoltata come un calzino.
Non sono ancora in me.
:ballo::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu peró i momi non li fai furbona


Nemmeno se mi strappate le ciglia finte.
:blank:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Spider
> Marietto
> Maalox (ma è sparito)


Poi però non ti lamentare che sbagli sempre uomini.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Spider
> Marietto
> Maalox (ma è sparito)


Spider sesso?
marietto tramonti?
Maalox...:unhappy: medico ed infermiera?

Essù, spiegate un po'.
Non ho chiesto una lista sterile della spesa.
metteteci un po' di fantasia.
Cazzo.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Poi però non ti lamentare che sbagli sempre uomini.



le tue inconfessabili?


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>


Avanti Divina.
Parla dei tuoi.
Non puoi non avere almeno due nick che ti ispirano il languore assassino.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Poi però non ti lamentare che sbagli sempre uomini.


tu sei troppo fedele a Free


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Spider sesso?
> marietto tramonti?
> Maalox...:unhappy: medico ed infermiera?
> 
> ...


Sì, proprio così

Spider c'ha dei pettorali da paura e il pacco grosso
Marietto ha il ciuffo al vento, un eroe romantico, va bene per i tramonti 
Maloox... medico e infermiera... sì, ce lo vedo bene


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Non posso dire i miei tre amori virtuali ma posso dire quelli che alcune volte...
Joey ogni tanto mi ha ispirato sesso sopra un pino. Alla Oscuro insomma.
Kid sesso cattivo. Di quelli che non ti guardi nemmeno in faccia.
Massinfedele sesso da hammam. bere. Fumare. Mangiare. Un sesso goliardico.


Poi vediamo...
fatemi pensare...Sono stata piuttosto troieggiante in alcuni momenti con i pensieri.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè bisogna dire chi si ama?
> COme dire madamina il catologo è questo?
> Dolcetebina il catalogo è questo delle donne
> del forum cche amò il conte mio?
> ...



Ma hai 46 quasi 47 anni,auguri,
ha ragione oscuro trovati in lavoro vero
invece di correre dietro a chimere forumistiche...
echecazzo ...quando ci vuole ci vuole...


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sì, proprio così
> 
> Spider c'ha dei pettorali da paura e il pacco grosso
> Marietto ha il ciuffo al vento, un eroe romantico, va bene per i tramonti
> Maloox... medico e infermiera... sì, ce lo vedo bene


Spider ha il pannocchione?
Davvero?
Mi sono persa questa chicca?
Ma questo forum è una fucina di pannocchioni!
Il brodo primordiale dei pannocchioni!

ma qui bisogna fare un censimento assolutamente!
Abbiamo tutto sto ben Dio e ce lo lasciamo sfuggire così?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Spider ha il pannocchione?
> Davvero?
> Mi sono persa questa chicca?
> Ma questo forum è una fucina di pannocchioni!
> ...



Ma lo dice sempre!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma hai 46 quasi 47 anni,auguri,
> ha ragione oscuro trovati in lavoro vero
> invece di correre dietro a chimere forumistiche...
> echecazzo ...quando ci vuole ci vuole...


Quoto e approvo...
ma è una brutta bestia la gelosia eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Tu mi marchi fisso
ma io ti scappo da tuti i cantoni

si fa presto a dire gatto
fino a quando non lo hai nel sacco....


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ne ho una cinquina quindi evito di elencarli :rotfl::rotfl:


io ho fatto tombola!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Hai fatto flap flap, vero? Ne hai azzeccato due su sei. Si', perche' il flap   mi induce a confessioni maggiorate


6 ..? Azzerino mi freghi


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>


Che poi se si chiacchiera si conclude poco quindi acqua in bocca


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> io ho fatto tombola!


Cacchio :singleeye: Ma ci son tutti sti nick qui ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tutte chiacchiere (featured: Chiara Matraini)


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tutte chiacchiere (featured: Chiara Matraini)


Almeno quelle :carneval:


----------



## free (9 Febbraio 2014)

ma come si fa a trovare sexy dei nick dico io...FUORI LE FOTO!


----------



## Fantastica (9 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma come si fa a trovare sexy dei nick dico io...FUORI LE FOTO!


Come si fa a trovare sexy delle foto, dico io! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma come si fa a trovare sexy dei nick dico io...FUORI LE FOTO!


Quella di JB già ce l'hai


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tutte chiacchiere (featured: Chiara Matraini)


E tu invece?
Avanti...confessa...


----------



## free (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Come si fa a trovare sexy delle foto, dico io! :mrgreen:



ssshhhhhhh...e lasciami mettere trappole, no?


----------



## free (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quella di JB già ce l'hai



vabbè ma quella ce l'hanno tutte:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Come si fa a trovare sexy delle foto, dico io! :mrgreen:


Beh. Se dono di un pannocchione.
A parte gli scherzi. Ora seria.
Il cazzo. Come tale, spiattellato in una foto non mi dice niente. Anzi meno di niente. A meno che ovviamente non sis un gioco alla interno di una "relazione".
Ma.
Scoficchiando nei blog erotici mi sono imbattuta in una foto d autore di un Pipino.
Che dire.per quanto incredibile.
Bella. Un bianco e nero bellissimo


----------



## Innominata (9 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma come si fa a trovare sexy dei nick dico io...FUORI LE FOTO!



Free, come non amarti:sonar:?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Beh. Se dono di un pannocchione.
> A parte gli scherzi. Ora seria.
> Il cazzo. Come tale, spiattellato in una foto non mi dice niente. Anzi meno di niente. A meno che ovviamente non sis un gioco alla interno di una "relazione".
> Ma.
> ...


Cavolo :singleeye: Chissà l'impegno per farla


----------



## Fantastica (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Essù, spiegate un po'.
> Non ho chiesto una lista sterile della spesa.
> metteteci un po' di fantasia.
> Cazzo.


Tebe, ci ho provato, ma tutto quello che riesco a immaginare è una storiella a vuoto dove il sesso non c'è! Tipo: farmi pagare dal Conte un pranzo nel ristorante più caro di Roma dove Oscuro verrebbe di sorpresa a prelevarmi con maschia volizione, ma sulla strada per l'alcova incontremmo sicuramente Tubarao che ci porterebbe al campetto di basket annesso al bar dove schitarrano i suoi amici fumati e ci mostrerebbe una roda mentre quelli giocano a bocce coi pensionati. Siccome io mi divertirei di sicuro, Oscuro mi mollerebbe lì per andare a ripescare il Conte e tuffarlo nell'acquasantiera di San Pietro. Magari ci sarebbe anche Spider, nascosto dietro un cespuglio, ma sarebbe sicuramente in incognito e mi farebbe delle foto da lontano. Tipo.


----------



## Innominata (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Beh. Se dono di un pannocchione.
> A parte gli scherzi. Ora seria.
> Il cazzo. Come tale, spiattellato in una foto non mi dice niente. Anzi meno di niente. A meno che ovviamente non sis un gioco alla interno di una "relazione".
> Ma.
> ...


Apparati urogenitali. Tavole del Fumagalli, complete di freccette:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## free (9 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Free, come non amarti:sonar:?



metti che per es. il Micione ci casca?


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tebe, ci ho provato, ma tutto quello che riesco a immaginare è una storiella a vuoto dove il sesso non c'è! Tipo: farmi pagare dal Conte un pranzo nel ristorante più caro di Roma dove Oscuro verrebbe di sorpresa a prelevarmi con maschia volizione, ma sulla strada per l'alcova incontremmo sicuramente Tubarao che ci porterebbe al campetto di basket annesso al bar dove schitarrano i suoi amici fumati e ci mostrerebbe una roda mentre quelli giocano a bocce coi pensionati. Siccome io mi divertirei di sicuro, Oscuro mi mollerebbe lì per andare a ripescare il Conte e tuffarlo nell'acquasantiera di San Pietro. Magari ci sarebbe anche Spider, nascosto dietro un cespuglio, ma sarebbe sicuramente in incognito e mi farebbe delle foto da lontano. Tipo.


PRESTO!
Bannate questo nick!



Paura.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tebe, ci ho provato, ma tutto quello che riesco a immaginare è una storiella a vuoto dove il sesso non c'è! Tipo: farmi pagare dal Conte un pranzo nel ristorante più caro di Roma dove Oscuro verrebbe di sorpresa a prelevarmi con maschia volizione, ma sulla strada per l'alcova incontremmo sicuramente Tubarao che ci porterebbe al campetto di basket annesso al bar dove schitarrano i suoi amici fumati e ci mostrerebbe una roda mentre quelli giocano a bocce coi pensionati. Siccome io mi divertirei di sicuro, Oscuro mi mollerebbe lì per andare a ripescare il Conte e tuffarlo nell'acquasantiera di San Pietro. Magari ci sarebbe anche Spider, nascosto dietro un cespuglio, ma sarebbe sicuramente in incognito e mi farebbe delle foto da lontano. Tipo.



bellissimo
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scoficchiando nei blog erotici mi sono imbattuta in una foto d autore di un Pipino.
> Che dire.per quanto incredibile.
> Bella. Un bianco e nero bellissimo


Era di Robert Mapplethorpe?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tebe, ci ho provato, ma tutto quello che riesco a immaginare è una storiella a vuoto dove il sesso non c'è! Tipo: farmi pagare dal Conte un pranzo nel ristorante più caro di Roma dove Oscuro verrebbe di sorpresa a prelevarmi con maschia volizione, ma sulla strada per l'alcova incontremmo sicuramente Tubarao che ci porterebbe al campetto di basket annesso al bar dove schitarrano i suoi amici fumati e ci mostrerebbe una roda mentre quelli giocano a bocce coi pensionati. Siccome io mi divertirei di sicuro, Oscuro mi mollerebbe lì per andare a ripescare il Conte e tuffarlo nell'acquasantiera di San Pietro. Magari ci sarebbe anche Spider, nascosto dietro un cespuglio, ma sarebbe sicuramente in incognito e mi farebbe delle foto da lontano. Tipo.


Hai descritto dei pensionati :singleeye: Paurosissima :singleeye:


----------



## Fantastica (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai descritto dei pensionati :singleeye: Paurosissima :singleeye:


Beh, quelli che ho citato non fanno i fatti. Altri sì, altri non sono pensionati


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Avanti Divina.
> Parla dei tuoi.
> Non puoi non avere almeno due nick che ti ispirano il languore assassino.



la chiara matraini pre-tubarao potrebbe aver considerato una cosa a tre con un paio di nick ma sono entrati entrambi dopo il tuba (pannocchione) sicchè


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Beh, quelli che ho citato non fanno i fatti. Altri sì, altri non sono pensionati


Bando alle ciance e fuori i nick  Sorella non ti hanno insegnato che si condivide tutto nella vita? ciò che è tuo è anche nostro :carneval::mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Beh, quelli che ho citato *non fanno i fatti*. Altri sì, altri non sono pensionati



e vorrei ben vedere


----------



## Fantastica (9 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la chiara matraini pre-tubarao potrebbe aver considerato una cosa a tre con un paio di nick ma sono entrati entrambi dopo il tuba (pannocchione) sicchè


Ehm , infatti intendevo, i fatti personali. Non i fatti con chi fa i fatti :smile:


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Era di Robert Mapplethorpe?


Non lo so.
Ho pure contattato l autore del bel blog per chiederglielo ma non lo sapeva nemmeno lui.
Ha detto di averlo preso da un blog americano di foto d autore ma non si ricordava il nome.
Chi è il tizio citato?


----------



## Buscopann (9 Febbraio 2014)

Speteguless 

:tv:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ehm , infatti intendevo, i fatti personali. Non i fatti con chi fa i fatti :smile:


:smile::smile::smile: adesso ho capito
scusa se ho frainteso


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bando alle ciance e fuori i nick  Sorella non ti hanno insegnato che si condivide tutto nella vita? ciò che è tuo è anche nostro :carneval::mexican:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:up::up:
Grande Fiamma!!!


----------



## Fantastica (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chi è il tizio citato?


Qui si possono postare foto d'autore, VERO? O ci bannano? Mapplethorpe è un grandissimo (era).


----------



## Principessa (9 Febbraio 2014)

A me piacciono miss, Tebe e marietto
 
Ma è inutile che lo dico perché ormai... do vado...


----------



## Innominata (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tebe, ci ho provato, ma tutto quello che riesco a immaginare è una storiella a vuoto dove il sesso non c'è! Tipo: farmi pagare dal Conte un pranzo nel ristorante più caro di Roma dove Oscuro verrebbe di sorpresa a prelevarmi con maschia volizione, ma sulla strada per l'alcova incontremmo sicuramente Tubarao che ci porterebbe al campetto di basket annesso al bar dove schitarrano i suoi amici fumati e ci mostrerebbe una roda mentre quelli giocano a bocce coi pensionati. Siccome io mi divertirei di sicuro, Oscuro mi mollerebbe lì per andare a ripescare il Conte e tuffarlo nell'acquasantiera di San Pietro. Magari ci sarebbe anche Spider, nascosto dietro un cespuglio, ma
> sarebbe sicuramente in incognito e mi farebbe delle foto da lontano. Tipo.


Bene, abbiamo i nomi.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Bene, abbiamo i nomi.


Abbiamo i non-nomi


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Abbiamo i non-nomi



Il ristorante più caro di Roma però mi sa che te lo puoi proprio scordare...


----------



## Fantastica (9 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il ristorante più caro di Roma però mi sa che te lo puoi proprio scordare...


Ma certo! Ma ti pare che ho scelto il Conte a caso?


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Speteguless
> 
> :tv:


E tu invece?
 Nessun sfrigolamento al Pipino per alcuni nick?
Hai il pannocchione?
Sto facendo un censimento.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma certo! Ma ti pare che ho scelto il Conte a caso?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Abbiamo i non-nomi


Quindi i non citati sono i nomi ? mi sta venendo un certo mal di testa  Non ci sto capendo più nulla :singleeye:


----------



## Fantastica (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi i non citati sono i nomi ? mi sta venendo un certo mal di testa  Non ci sto capendo più nulla :singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tebe, ci ho provato, ma tutto quello che riesco a immaginare è una storiella a vuoto dove il sesso non c'è! Tipo: farmi pagare dal Conte un pranzo nel ristorante più caro di Roma dove Oscuro verrebbe di sorpresa a prelevarmi con maschia volizione, ma sulla strada per l'alcova incontremmo sicuramente Tubarao che ci porterebbe al campetto di basket annesso al bar dove schitarrano i suoi amici fumati e ci mostrerebbe una roda mentre quelli giocano a bocce coi pensionati. Siccome io mi divertirei di sicuro, Oscuro mi mollerebbe lì per andare a ripescare il Conte e tuffarlo nell'acquasantiera di San Pietro. Magari ci sarebbe anche Spider, nascosto dietro un cespuglio, ma sarebbe sicuramente in incognito e mi farebbe delle foto da lontano. Tipo.


fantastico (ops, fantastica)! :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Innominata ha un trittico pure lei.
> Cristo santo. E io che pensavo di essere troieggiante.
> *E Alessandra.
> Che sogna di farsi fare il culo pregiudicato mentre è su un bus di notte a leggere libri.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

si'...in un tram notturno di Milano...
...un tram chiamato desiderio...
....mhmmm...


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Qui si possono postare foto d'autore, VERO? O ci bannano? Mapplethorpe è un grandissimo (era).


Mettilo in amore e sesso.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tanto,per non sbagliare tu spartisci la torta ... Falli tutti a fettine e donali alle amiche


----------



## Fantastica (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mettilo in amore e sesso.


No, lo metto in Disquisizioni culturali. Vedrete che bianco e nero, ehm... anche.


----------



## Buscopann (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E tu invece?
> Nessun sfrigolamento al Pipino per alcuni nick?
> Hai il pannocchione?
> Sto facendo un censimento.


Io sono asessuato. Come l'Arcangelo Gabriele. Al limite annunzio. 
Ma secondo te una pillola per lo stomaco può avere un pannocchione? Maddai..non diciamo stupidaggini 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, lo metto in Disquisizioni culturali. Vedrete che bianco e nero, ehm... anche.


Vai.
Mi faccio una canna nel frattempo.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, lo metto in Disquisizioni culturali. Vedrete che bianco e nero, ehm... anche.


No. Mettilo in Amore e Sesso se devi perchè è una sezione privata.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Febbraio 2014)

Ammetto che Massinfedele mi fa ridere talmente tanto che ci finirei a letto in uno "zip".
Inutile. Basta che scriva tre righe e mi ritrovo capottata dalla sedia e con le lacrime agli occhi.

Il problema è quando lavoro con un mio collaboratore su skype... cioè, io lavoro, magari dò una sbirciatina, c'è un post di Massinfedele... "Nausicaa che faccia stai facendo? Che succede? Devi dirmi qualcosa?"


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sono asessuato. Come l'Arcangelo Gabriele. Al limite annunzio.
> Ma secondo te una pillola per lo stomaco può avere un pannocchione? Maddai..non diciamo stupidaggini
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann



no dai...non dire queste cose...
ho apppena riposto la spesa in frigo...ho comprato le pannocchiette cinesi...e mi sei venuto in mente!!!


please, non scrivere queste cose che poi la mia mente lavora....e fa strane associazioni!!!


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ammetto che Massinfedele mi fa ridere talmente tanto che ci finirei a letto in uno "zip".
> Inutile. Basta che scriva tre righe e mi ritrovo capottata dalla sedia e con le lacrime agli occhi.
> 
> Il problema è quando lavoro con un mio collaboratore su skype... cioè, io lavoro, magari dò una sbirciatina, c'è un post di Massinfedele... "Nausicaa che faccia stai facendo? Che succede? Devi dirmi qualcosa?"



Massinfedele?
me lo sono persa, mi sa...
non me lo ricordo


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Ammetto che Massinfedele mi fa ridere talmente tanto che* [...]
> *Inutile. Basta che scriva tre righe e mi ritrovo capottata dalla sedia e con le lacrime agli occhi.*
> 
> Il problema è quando lavoro con un mio collaboratore su skype... cioè, io lavoro, magari dò una sbirciatina, c'è un post di Massinfedele... "Nausicaa che faccia stai facendo? Che succede? Devi dirmi qualcosa?"


idem! :wide-grin:

ho omesso la parte dello zip, che non è nel mio stile e ci sarebbe pure da fare la fila, con lui, ma Massi è Massi :inlove:


----------



## Buscopann (9 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> no dai...non dire queste cose...
> ho apppena riposto la spesa in frigo...ho comprato le pannocchiette cinesi...e mi sei venuto in mente!!!
> 
> 
> please, non scrivere queste cose che poi la mia mente lavora....e fa strane associazioni!!!


Pensa se andavi in pescheria a comprare i gamberetti. Rosa come loro e piccolino..avvolto su se stesso

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sono asessuato. Come l'Arcangelo Gabriele. Al limite annunzio.
> Ma secondo te una pillola per lo stomaco può avere un pannocchione? Maddai..non diciamo stupidaggini
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Mmmmhhhh....
Secondo me hai il pannocchione.
Ironeggi troppo.
Ti tengo d occhio.


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Pensa se andavi in pescheria a comprare i gamberetti. Rosa come loro e piccolino..avvolto su se stesso
> 
> Buscopann




ho pure quelli....devo cucinare un piatto orientale....
ti pensero' durante la preparazione!:carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mmmmhhhh....
> Secondo me hai il pannocchione.
> Ironeggi troppo.
> Ti tengo d occhio.


Col gatto facciamo a gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo. Quando aveva 3 mesi vincevo io. Poi lui è cresciuto..

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (9 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ho pure quelli....devo cucinare un piatto orientale....
> ti pensero' durante la preparazione!:carneval:


Evita di fare riti woo-doo mentre accendi il fuoco. Non vorrei passare la notte sul bidé

Buscopann


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Col gatto facciamo a gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo. Quando aveva 3 mesi vincevo io. Poi lui è cresciuto..
> 
> Buscopann



...ma con la coda del gatto??? :mexican:


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Gli uomini latitano qui.
Sono tutti a misurarsi la pannocchia?
:unhappy:


----------



## Buscopann (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gli uomini latitano qui.
> Sono tutti a misurarsi la pannocchia?
> :unhappy:


C'è Inter-Sassuolo. Sai com'è..il calcio..poi arrivano. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (9 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ...ma con la coda del gatto??? :mexican:


Ottimista 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sono asessuato. Come l'Arcangelo Gabriele. Al limite annunzio.
> Ma secondo te una pillola per lo stomaco può avere un pannocchione? Maddai..non diciamo stupidaggini
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Non so se hai il pannocchione ma con questo nick se arriva qui un'ipocondiriaca avrai il fiato sul collo


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ottimista
> 
> Buscopann


uhm...tu...non me la racconti giusta....

:ira:


----------



## Buscopann (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so se hai il pannocchione ma con questo nick se arriva qui un'ipocondiriaca avrai il fiato sul collo


Ho sbagliato Forum. Dovevo registrarmi a quello dei gastritici cronici 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato Forum. Dovevo registrarmi a quello dei gastritici cronici
> 
> Buscopann


Ma sarà ...l'acqua cheta ....


----------



## Buscopann (9 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> uhm...tu...non me la racconti giusta....
> 
> :ira:


Malfidente! 

Buscopann


----------



## Principessa (9 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato Forum. Dovevo registrarmi a quello dei gastritici cronici
> 
> Buscopann


Attento che la parola gastrite si accompagna quasi sempre alle parole ansia e nervosismo.


----------



## passante (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gli uomini latitano qui.
> Sono tutti a misurarsi la pannocchia?
> :unhappy:


na, abbiamo passato l'adolescenza a farlo, conosciamo le misure in ogni condizione sociale, ambientale e atmosferica


----------



## lolapal (9 Febbraio 2014)

*Posso provare la modalità kreti?*

Non l'ho mai fatto, potrebbe essere divertente... 

Allora, io vivo per le parole. Sono soggetta a lettura compulsiva, soprattutto di poesia.
Chi sa usare le parole per il loro significato, stravolgendolo anche, conquista il mio cuore.
Però, oltre che forma e sintassi impeccabili, oltre che fantasia e creatività, c'è bisogno, per me, anche di realismo e di quel tocco un po' retrò di galanteria e gentilezza che danno calore alla fredezza del mezzo utilizzato qui.
Quindi, in estrema sintesi, posso dire che io potrei invaghirmi violentemente di un Rabar-plesso, cioè la fusione di Rabarbaro e Perplesso... 

Che dici, Tebe, così può andare? :carneval:


----------



## Fantastica (9 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> io potrei invaghirmi violentemente di un Rabar-plesso, cioè la fusione di Rabarbaro e Perplesso...
> 
> Che dici, Tebe, così può andare? :carneval:


Non so cosa possa dirne il Tebepensiero. Io lo trovo orribile.


----------



## lolapal (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non so cosa possa dirne il Tebepensiero. Io lo trovo orribile.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*

Be devo dare atto a tebe di aver aperto un 3d veramente divertente.Mi son fatto qualche risata ,però come accade spesso potete far di più!:rotfl:Alessandra cosa devo aggiungere?potresti essere la mia musa ispiratrice,nessuna volgarità,ma solo sane inculate con la mutanda di traverso dentro un tram parcheggiato in una rimessa di periferia.Chiara: e da inculata a tradimento,nessuna preparazione,nessuna parola,niente di niente,solo il disfacimento delle sue chiappe eversive...molto eversive...
Fantastica:l'incuata che non ti aspetti,fantastica  ha qualcosa di oscuro nell'anima,riesce a nasconderlo benissimo.
Farfalla:non posso scrivere nulla
Fiammetta:la classica inculata pulita e divertente,spumeggiante e irriverente.Da schiaffi sulle chiappe.
Sbriciolata:inculata aggressiva e onesta.
Eliade:inculata infantile.
Free:lato oscuro ben nascosto ma decisamente pronunciato,una grande inculata sportiva mi affascina il suo lato maschile.
Simy:la classica inculata classica.
Innominata:un inculata a strangolagalli.
Principessa:inculata con accompagno,gli frammento le chiappe mentre lecca il culo a miss.
Tebe:un culo inespresso,ed è un peccato!


----------



## oscuro (10 Febbraio 2014)

*Ah*

Lunaiena:inculata allo stato brado.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

:rotfl:

Che rido.
È vero che sono un culo inespresso. 
Che tragedia biblica.


----------



## oscuro (10 Febbraio 2014)

*tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Che rido.
> È vero che sono un culo inespresso.
> Che tragedia biblica.


Permetti?Nessun culo è inespresso,la questione è di origine mentale.Credo sia una questione di attitudine anale,probabilmente,non ti senti portata,o la cosa non incontra il tuo gradimento.:up:


----------



## danielacala (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per chi mi hai preso? Sono monogamo, io.


Per una passeggiata al tramonto:
Danny,Nicola,Andrea53

Per una notte di sesso sfrenato:
Oscuro,il Conte ,Joey Blow


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

*ma...*

Per tramonti e fiori bender h7 e jb....
Sesso ce ne sono parecchi....quasi troppi. ...non so potrei dirne un paio....oscuro occhi verdi president buscopann kid la matraini pure tebe e direi anche bender...anche se ci vado a far passrggiate.....poi altri minori


----------



## Buscopann (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Attento che *la parola gastrite si accompagna quasi sempre alle parole ansia e nervosismo*.


E perché? Io ti sembro calmo? :fumo:  

Buscopann


----------



## Principessa (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Per tramonti e fiori bender h7 e jb....
> Sesso ce ne sono parecchi....quasi troppi. ...non so potrei dirne un paio....oscuro occhi verdi president buscopann kid la matraini pure tebe e direi anche bender...anche se ci vado a far passrggiate.....poi altri minori


E io??? 
Grrrr


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non l'ho mai fatto, potrebbe essere divertente...
> 
> Allora, io vivo per le parole. Sono soggetta a lettura compulsiva, soprattutto di poesia.
> Chi sa usare le parole per il loro significato, stravolgendolo anche, conquista il mio cuore.
> ...


Non so per quanto concerne Tebe, ma per come la vedo io meglio il bagnino conglione sotto acidi che non un miserando incrocio chiacchierone alla cazzo di cane ed anche, se possibile, meno inconcludente del bagnino che dicevo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....


Sessualmente, per puro istinto, credo che mi divertirei molto con Tebe, pannocchione escluso, con la Matraini e forse farei urlare un po' Princy giusto perchè credo le piacerebbe essere sbattuta contro il muro........

Credo che vorrei innamorarmi di Stellina o di Annuccia. 

Comunque senza odori, sguardi, movenze è un po' come scegliere al buio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be devo dare atto a tebe di aver aperto un 3d veramente divertente.Mi son fatto qualche risata ,però come accade spesso potete far di più!:rotfl:Alessandra cosa devo aggiungere?potresti essere la mia musa ispiratrice,nessuna volgarità,ma solo sane inculate con la mutanda di traverso dentro un tram parcheggiato in una rimessa di periferia.Chiara: e da inculata a tradimento,nessuna preparazione,nessuna parola,niente di niente,solo il disfacimento delle sue chiappe eversive...molto eversive...
> Fantastica:l'incuata che non ti aspetti,fantastica  ha qualcosa di oscuro nell'anima,riesce a nasconderlo benissimo.
> Farfalla:non posso scrivere nulla
> Fiammetta:la classica inculata pulita e divertente,spumeggiante e irriverente.Da schiaffi sulle chiappe.
> ...


Noi ci capiamo al volo
:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be devo dare atto a tebe di aver aperto un 3d veramente divertente.Mi son fatto qualche risata ,però come accade spesso potete far di più!:rotfl:Alessandra cosa devo aggiungere?potresti essere la mia musa ispiratrice,nessuna volgarità,ma solo sane inculate con la mutanda di traverso dentro un tram parcheggiato in una rimessa di periferia.Chiara: e da inculata a tradimento,nessuna preparazione,nessuna parola,niente di niente,solo il disfacimento delle sue chiappe eversive...molto eversive...
> Fantastica:l'incuata che non ti aspetti,fantastica ha qualcosa di oscuro nell'anima,riesce a nasconderlo benissimo.
> Farfalla:non posso scrivere nulla
> Fiammetta:la classica inculata pulita e divertente,spumeggiante e irriverente.Da schiaffi sulle chiappe.
> ...


Io sono sempre penalizzata


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono sempre penalizzata


rasserenati, io sono stata citata solo come giochino di oscuro e toy.....
pensa te....alkmeno tu partecipi attivamente anche se non si puo dire


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono sempre penalizzata


E' un mondo difficile


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti?Nessun culo è inespresso,la questione è di origine mentale.Credo sia una questione di attitudine anale,probabilmente,non ti senti portata,o la cosa non incontra il tuo gradimento.:up:


No no.
Io mi sento culamente portata ad esprimermi moltissimo ma né Mattia né Man vogliono farmi esprimere.
:blank:


----------



## Eretteo (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> La mia prima cotta avvenne  con NikAmoreSegreto.
> Ma era un amore impossibile quindi.
> Ultimamente invece sono poliamorosa forumisticamenfe parlando.
> Confesso di avere una  cotta per due nick.
> ...


Una bella cosa romantica con farfalla,minerva e tebe


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Per una passeggiata al tramonto:
> Danny,Nicola,Andrea53
> 
> Per una notte di sesso sfrenato:
> Oscuro,il Conte ,Joey Blow


Apperó.
Vedo che oscuro va per la maggiore!



Minchia.
Un forum di culi pregiudicati!


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Una bella cosa romantica con farfalla,minerva e tebe


Accidenti.
Ti ispiro il romanticismo?
Che bella cosa.

Certo che peró min pure lei romantica.

Paura.


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be devo dare atto a tebe di aver aperto un 3d veramente divertente.Mi son fatto qualche risata ,però come accade spesso potete far di più!:rotfl:Alessandra cosa devo aggiungere?potresti essere la mia musa ispiratrice,nessuna volgarità,ma solo sane inculate con la mutanda di traverso dentro un tram parcheggiato in una rimessa di periferia.Chiara: e da inculata a tradimento,nessuna preparazione,nessuna parola,niente di niente,solo il disfacimento delle sue chiappe eversive...molto eversive...
> Fantastica:l'incuata che non ti aspetti,fantastica ha qualcosa di oscuro nell'anima,riesce a nasconderlo benissimo.
> Farfalla:non posso scrivere nulla
> Fiammetta:la classica inculata pulita e divertente,spumeggiante e irriverente.Da schiaffi sulle chiappe.
> ...


:risata:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Accidenti.
> Ti ispiro il romanticismo?
> Che bella cosa.
> 
> ...



Pensa che visione diversa hanno Oscuro e Eretteo di me :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che visione diversa hanno Oscuro e Eretteo di me :mrgreen:


Secondo me sbagliamo qualcosa.
 Ma cosa?


----------



## Buscopann (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo me sbagliamo qualcosa.
> Ma cosa?


Comincerei dall'avatar. Metti un puttanone..mica sta bella figliola che dorme beata e che immagino sogni prati fioriti e montagne innevate.
Ah...e poi cambia il pigiama all'omino! Che così mi sembra un carcerato 

Buscopann


----------



## mic (10 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Comincerei dall'avatar. Metti un puttanone..mica sta bella figliola che dorme beata e che immagino sogni prati fioriti e montagne innevate.
> Ah...e poi cambia il pigiama all'omino! Che così mi sembra un carcerato
> 
> Buscopann


Tebe, sicuramente sesso sfrenato...


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

Io senza dubbio Clementine Kruczynski.
Secondo me é una gran gnocca, ha un modo di scrivere molto arrapante, si.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Comincerei dall'avatar. Metti un puttanone..mica sta bella figliola che dorme beata e che immagino sogni prati fioriti e montagne innevate.
> Ah...e poi cambia il pigiama all'omino! Che così mi sembra un carcerato
> 
> Buscopann


ma quello e' l omino dei materassi...non puo cambiare....
e poi.....sei sicuro che dorme?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> Io senza dubbio Clementine Kruczynski.
> Secondo me é una gran gnocca, ha un modo di scrivere molto arrapante, si.


si ma datti anche un altro po di tempo per valutare.....


----------



## lolapal (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so per quanto concerne Tebe, ma per come la vedo io meglio il bagnino conglione sotto acidi che non un miserando incrocio chiacchierone alla cazzo di cane ed anche, se possibile, meno inconcludente del bagnino che dicevo.


Probabilmente, è un modo come un altro per continuare a togliermi certe idee dalla testa...


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono sempre penalizzata


non ti allargare


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si ma datti anche un altro po di tempo per valutare.....


dicesi prima impressione.
per me la prima impressione ha un gran valore e raramente mi sbaglio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si ma datti anche un altro po di tempo per valutare.....



Oh Miss fatti un po' i cazzacci tuoi! 


Se sono arrapante, sono arrapante! Cazzo vuoi???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> dicesi prima impressione.
> per me la prima impressione ha un gran valore e raramente mi sbaglio.



Infatti!
bravo!
Sia mai che mi fai cambiare idea sui giovincelli! :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma quello e' l omino dei materassi...non puo cambiare....
> e poi.....sei sicuro che dorme?


Beh..di fianco all'omino dei materassi che vuoi che faccia povera? 

Buscopann


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oh Miss fatti un po' i cazzacci tuoi!
> 
> 
> Se sono arrapante, sono arrapante! Cazzo vuoi???



ahhaah sei fantastica!  

Quasi quasi do un paio di dritte a Dupli....


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oh Miss fatti un po' i cazzacci tuoi!
> 
> 
> Se sono arrapante, sono arrapante! Cazzo vuoi???


ma mica per te 
figuarti....non e' il primo a dire che sei gnocca...
ma e' iscritto da 5 giorni.....intendevo.....e i tramonti? con chi?altre....le altre non le conosce...


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..di fianco all'omino dei materassi che vuoi che faccia povera?
> 
> Buscopann


ma guarda bene lo sgurado artistico....
ricorda un po l estasi di santa teresa


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Infatti!
> bravo!
> Sia mai che mi fai cambiare idea sui giovincelli! :mrgreen:


:updue:


----------



## Buscopann (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma guarda bene lo sgurado artistico....
> *ricorda un po l estasi di santa teresa *


C'è il Bernini con una mazza ferrata in mano che chiede di te. E la mazza ferrata in questo caso non è il pannocchione :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> C'è il Bernini con una mazza ferrata in mano che chiede di te. E la mazza ferrata in questo caso non è il pannocchione :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


ma sti pannocchioni......ma che roba........
ma poi io ho adesso davanti a me il righello no? ok...bene....
e sto cercando di capire....ma 20 cm ragazzi miei...cioe'...sono proprio tanti........
cioe' sono 4 mani appugnate.....
suvvia...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tralasciando tutte quelle che ho conosciuto in RL che le amo tutte indistintamente e riferendomi solo ai Nickname che leggo qui:

Almeno due mi piacerebbe portarle fuori a cena, indeciso fra un ristorante etnico o un'osteria vecchio stile, solo per vedere se la mia previsione è giusta ? Quale previsione ? Quella che conoscendomi molto probabilmente le lascerei da sole a metà della cena 

Una la inviterei sapendo che non si presenterebbe salvo poi chiedermi incazzata sul forum perchè non sono andato all'appuntamento. 

Due sono decisamente da gonna in bocca e mani al muro. 

Il resto non pervenute.


----------



## Buscopann (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma sti pannocchioni......ma che roba........
> ma poi io ho adesso davanti a me il righello no? ok...bene....
> e sto cercando di capire....ma 20 cm ragazzi miei...cioe'...sono proprio tanti........
> cioe' sono 4 mani appugnate.....
> suvvia...


Io ho un pelo sul petto di 20 centimetri. Per il resto tutta roba che non va oltre i 4 e mezzo. Ho l'apparato genitale del coniglio dell'Himalaya. Eccello solo nei puli pebici a batuffolo di ovatta

Buscopann


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma mica per te
> figuarti....non e' il primo a dire che sei gnocca...
> ma e' iscritto da 5 giorni.....intendevo.....e i tramonti? con chi?altre....le altre non le conosce...


ah quindi non dovevo esprimere nessun giudizio? 
era un thread riservato agli utenti veterani? :diffi:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io ho un pelo sul petto di 20 centimetri. Per il resto tutta roba che non va oltre i 4 e mezzo. Ho l'apparato genitale del coniglio dell'Himalaya. Eccello solo nei puli pebici a batuffolo di ovatta
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
visto che sei di quelle parti prova il sale rosa dell himalaya......aiuta


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> ah quindi non dovevo esprimere nessun giudizio?
> era un thread riservato agli utenti veterani? :diffi:



ma certo che no......ripeto....chi ti porti a tramonteggiare? 
non vale mandarina.....l hai gia detta


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tralasciando tutte quelle che ho conosciuto in RL che le amo tutte indistintamente e riferendomi solo ai Nickname che leggo qui:
> 
> Almeno due mi piacerebbe portarle fuori a cena, indeciso fra un ristorante etnico o un'osteria vecchio stile, solo per vedere se la mia previsione è giusta ? Quale previsione ? Quella che conoscendomi molto probabilmente le lascerei da sole a metà della cena
> 
> ...


RL?
reality?
roomland?
reciproca liberta?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> RL?
> reality?
> roomland?
> reciproca liberta?


Real Life.


----------



## Buscopann (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> *visto che sei di quelle parti prova il sale rosa dell himalaya......aiuta*


Aiuta nelle misure? Dove si compra? Se ne mangio un paio tonnellate va bene?

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Aiuta nelle misure? Dove si compra? Se ne mangio un paio tonnellate va bene?
> 
> Buscopann


adesso sono seria. voglio fare pubblicitya...
lo trovi al supermercato e fa benissimo, perche viene solo raccolot e lavato...non trattato...io lo uso su tutto....sia grosso che fino....ha un sapore inimitabile e prevenie la ritenzione idrica quindi ne puoi mangiare quanto vuoi...
e poi....e' rosa....ho detto tutto...
io ho anche il blu di persia il verde del nilo e i fiocchi di cipro che sono bianchi pero'...


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma certo che no......ripeto....chi ti porti a tramonteggiare?
> non vale mandarina.....l hai gia detta


a tramonteggiare intendi "passare del tempo romanticamente" ?
per il romanticismo serve tempo, per l'arrapamento basta la prima impressione.
ora vi studio un po' cari miei e presto vi daró un responso.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Comincerei dall'avatar. Metti un puttanone..mica sta bella figliola che dorme beata e che immagino sogni prati fioriti e montagne innevate.
> Ah...e poi cambia il pigiama all'omino! Che così mi sembra un carcerato
> 
> Buscopann


Ma puttanoni rachitici non ne ho trovati in rete...tutti gettoni e culoni e labbroni.
Cosi mi impressionò da sola.
Vabbé. Vedrò quello che posso fare.

Comunque, per dire , ho scoperto di non essere proprio credibile come oggetto del desiderio.
Tu pensa che sono stata qualche tempo senza pubblicare i miei nudi nel blog di nudo appunto e i commenti sono stati del tipo.
Ci piace anche la tua testa quinfi basta che scrivi anche senza nudo. Ma scrivi e non lasciarci più per cosi tanto tempo.

Mi sono quasi incazzata.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tralasciando tutte quelle che ho conosciuto in RL che le amo tutte indistintamente e riferendomi solo ai Nickname che leggo qui:
> 
> Almeno due mi piacerebbe portarle fuori a cena, indeciso fra un ristorante etnico o un'osteria vecchio stile, solo per vedere se la mia previsione è giusta ? Quale previsione ? Quella che conoscendomi molto probabilmente le lascerei da sole a metà della cena
> 
> ...


Gonna in bocca e mani al muro in osteria o nel ristorante etnico?


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Tebe, sicuramente sesso sfrenato...


Tu invece tramonti.
E DOPO sesso sfrenato.
:carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Febbraio 2014)

tranquillo pischello: io vado bene per tutto, tramonti, sesso selvaggio, bagno nella vasca con idromassaggio, ristorante elegante, pub da rutto... Con me vai sul sicuro. Basta dirmi "ti amo" e "ammazza quanto mi arrapi" ed è fatta! Le altre non ti servono!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> tranquillo pischello: io vado bene per tutto, tramonti, sesso selvaggio, bagno nella vasca con idromassaggio, ristorante elegante, pub da rutto... Con me vai sul sicuro. Basta dirmi "ti amo" e "ammazza quanto mi arrapi" ed è fatta! Le altre non ti servono!


questo e' fascismo sessuale pero'...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ah dimenticavo: gioco pure al dottore e infermiera ma soprattutto a professoressa e studente!


----------



## free (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tralasciando tutte quelle che ho conosciuto in RL che le amo tutte indistintamente e riferendomi solo ai Nickname che leggo qui:
> 
> Almeno due mi piacerebbe portarle fuori a cena, indeciso fra un ristorante etnico o un'osteria vecchio stile, solo per vedere se la mia previsione è giusta ? Quale previsione ? Quella che conoscendomi molto probabilmente le lascerei da sole a metà della cena
> 
> ...



ma chi sono?


----------



## Spider (10 Febbraio 2014)

... con  la clementine mi piacerebbe una lunga, rilassante chiacchierata dal pomeriggio a notte fonda..
e poi ritrovarsi sopra un bel lettone.
con la Inny, sarebbe tutto un parlare di animali e poesie...scompigliargli i capelli!!!
spogliarla come per gioco.
con fantastica mi immagino un sesso maturo... molto al sangue!
bello.
...però io ho un amore segreto.
anzi due...
forse tre!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> a tramonteggiare intendi "passare del tempo romanticamente" ?
> per il romanticismo serve tempo, per l'arrapamento basta la prima impressione.
> ora vi studio un po' cari miei e presto vi daró un responso.


Io sono la più romantica di tutte!

gne gne gne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ... con  la clementine mi piacerebbe una lunga, rilassante chiacchierata dal pomeriggio a notte fonda..
> e poi ritrovarsi sopra un bel lettone.


eccomi, bel ragnettone mio!


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> tranquillo pischello: io vado bene per tutto, tramonti, sesso selvaggio, bagno nella vasca con idromassaggio, ristorante elegante, pub da rutto... Con me vai sul sicuro. Basta dirmi "ti amo" e "ammazza quanto mi arrapi" ed è fatta! Le altre non ti servono!


capite perché mi arrapa?!
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

e come si fa...


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ... con  la clementine mi piacerebbe una lunga, rilassante chiacchierata dal pomeriggio a notte fonda..
> e poi ritrovarsi sopra un bel lettone.
> con la Inny, sarebbe tutto un parlare di animali e poesie...scompigliargli i capelli!!!
> spogliarla come per gioco.
> ...


 Ma uffa.
Sono proprio gli amori segreti che ci interessano qui.
Mica ti chiediamo i nick. Ma qualche inveceicazione su cosa ci faresti?
Tramonto o sesso selvaggio?
O entrambi?




Comunque unodei nick segreti è qui!
E non lo sa!
:inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> tranquillo pischello: io vado bene per tutto, tramonti, sesso selvaggio, bagno nella vasca con idromassaggio, ristorante elegante, pub da rutto... Con me vai sul sicuro. Basta dirmi "ti amo" e "ammazza quanto mi arrapi" ed è fatta! Le altre non ti servono!


Ma il culo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il culo?



Ho un culone allietante (pare)


----------



## Principessa (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sessualmente, per puro istinto, credo che mi divertirei molto con Tebe, pannocchione escluso, con la Matraini e forse farei urlare un po' Princy giusto perchè credo le piacerebbe essere sbattuta contro il muro........
> 
> Credo che vorrei innamorarmi di Stellina o di Annuccia.
> 
> Comunque senza odori, sguardi, movenze è un po' come scegliere al buio.


Grazie!

Si, è vero, sono, o meglio, ero, purtroppo  poco soft, per gli approcci animaleschi!

In questo periodo ho un triste calo della libido!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ho un culone allietante (pare)


Epperò non lo doni.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> Si, è vero, sono, o meglio, ero, purtroppo  poco soft, per gli approcci animaleschi!
> 
> In questo periodo ho un triste calo della libido!!!


Prego. Poi potessi decidere io ci metterei anche Miss tra te ed il muro..... ma evitiamo. Meno male che questi pantaloni sono un filo elasticizzati. :rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Prego. Poi potessi decidere io ci metterei anche Miss tra te ed il muro..... ma evitiamo. Meno male che questi pantaloni sono un filo elasticizzati. :rotfl:


Miss va benissimo, come no :inlove:

E' la mia giovanissima fidanzata... non posso fare un passo, senza di lei.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

Si, ma facciamo che ognuno si sceglie il muro suo però


----------



## mic (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tu invece tramonti.
> E DOPO sesso sfrenato.
> :carneval:


Lusingatissimo...


Solo che io pensavo di essere uno dei tuoi nic poliamorosi ed invece....
me tapino e derelitto.






Kreti


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Miss va benissimo, come no :inlove:
> 
> E' la mia giovanissima fidanzata... non posso fare un passo, senza di lei.



no no, adesso basta......ignobili....tutti..... (tranne te amore mio).....ma quale fidanzata....chiamiamo le cose col loro nome...sono una SUBORDINATA....mi mettono sempre in mezzo tra te e qulacun altro...cioe' sono un oggetto.....ditelo.....dillo pure tu....
porca vacca.....e dire che ho 26 anni......che fine faro' a 40>??????


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Miss va benissimo, come no :inlove:
> 
> E' la mia giovanissima fidanzata... non posso fare un passo, senza di lei.


Peccato... 3 fedeli. Solo parole. 



miss acacia ha detto:


> no no, adesso basta......ignobili....tutti..... (tranne te amore mio).....ma quale fidanzata....chiamiamo le cose col loro nome...sono una SUBORDINATA....mi mettono sempre in mezzo tra te e qulacun altro...cioe' sono un oggetto.....ditelo.....dillo pure tu....
> porca vacca.....e dire che ho 26 anni......che fine faro' a 40>??????



Non eri in mezzo. In mezzo c'era lei. 
:mrgreen:


Tubarao ha detto:


> Si, ma facciamo che ognuno si sceglie il muro suo però


Con tutti i muri che ci sono in giro direi che sarebbe proprio sfiga a trovarsi di fianco un altro di noi....:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si, ma facciamo che ognuno si sceglie il muro suo però


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mi hai fatto sputare il caffe su tutto lo schermo ahahahahaha


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> mi hai fatto sputare il caffe su tutto lo schermo ahahahahaha


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


a volte se esce cosi genuinamente...ahahaha


----------



## lothar57 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tralasciando tutte quelle che ho conosciuto in RL che le amo tutte indistintamente e riferendomi solo ai Nickname che leggo qui:
> 
> Almeno due mi piacerebbe portarle fuori a cena, indeciso fra un ristorante etnico o un'osteria vecchio stile, solo per vedere se la mia previsione è giusta ? Quale previsione ? Quella che conoscendomi molto probabilmente le lascerei da sole a metà della cena
> 
> ...



vorrai scherzare immagino...........


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Peccato... 3 fedeli. Solo parole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e' uguale......nessuno mi vuole prendere cosi me sola......
ma va bene, va benissimo.......
da oggi in poi, e' la suora che volete? e' la suora che avrete.....
mon deu


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' uguale......nessuno mi vuole prendere cosi me sola......
> ma va bene, va benissimo.......
> da oggi in poi, e' la suora che volete? e' la suora che avrete.....
> mon deu


su su non te la prendere. Se proprio vuoi essere sbattuta un po' puoi sempre chiedere. Conosco pochi uomini che dicono di no. :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> su su non te la prendere. Se proprio vuoi essere sbattuta un po' puoi sempre chiedere. Conosco pochi uomini che dicono di no. :rotfl:




per la cronoca.....io non devo chiedere.....principessa diglielo tu.......spiega a queste povere anime perse....di chi stiamo parlando...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vorrai scherzare immagino...........


Mai stato più serio Micio.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> per la cronoca.....io non devo chiedere.....principessa diglielo tu.......spiega a queste povere anime perse....di chi stiamo parlando...


Dici? a me lo chiedono di solito. Qualche volta lo metto all'asta. :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque unodei nick segreti è qui!
> E non lo sa!
> :inlove:



Manca che tu lo scriva in Signa..... lo sanno anche i muri! Non quelli del Tuba!


----------



## Principessa (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> per la cronoca.....io non devo chiedere.....principessa diglielo tu.......spiega a queste povere anime perse....di chi stiamo parlando...


Che devo dire patatina <3 ...

Che io volevo fare l'amore dolcemente, la prima volta con te, e invece mi sono trovata davanti una ninfomane scatenata e vogliosa... mi hai rivoltato come un pedalino.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dici? a me lo chiedono di solito. Qualche volta lo metto all'asta. :rotfl:


no io non chiedo e non mi si deve chiedere....si fa e basta,....cosi, d'amble'


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Che devo dire patatina <3 ...
> 
> Che io volevo fare l'amore dolcemente, la prima volta con te, e invece mi sono trovata davanti una ninfomane scatenata e vogliosa... mi hai rivoltato come un pedalino.


amo'....
non penso che gli amici frizz qui crederanno a questa versione di te dolce che vuole fare l amore.....
ci siamo date da fare cmq....
pure tu pero....manco il tempo di un caffe tra un intercorso e l altro.....


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Miss va benissimo, come no :inlove:
> 
> E' la mia giovanissima fidanzata... non posso fare un passo, senza di lei.


Ma l'accompagno non te lo davano già per Elio?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> amo'....
> non penso che gli amici frizz qui crederanno a questa versione di te dolce che vuole fare l amore.....
> ci siamo date da fare cmq....
> pure tu pero....manco il tempo di un caffe tra un intercorso e l altro.....


Niente Caffè Bip Canna ?

Solo Bip Bip Bip Bip ?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no io non chiedo e non mi si deve chiedere....si fa e basta,....cosi, d'amble'



almeno un "ciao" prima? no??


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Niente Caffè Bip Canna ?
> 
> Solo Bip Bip Bip Bip ?


io cerco sempre di metterci caffe e canna in mezzo da qualche parte, oh, 5 minuti si trovanoi....
no, con lei no....non e' possibile......alla fine invece di farmi di canne mi faccio adrenalina...sto sempre a 1000 con lei....
cioe', e' difficile.....ragazzi....e io ne ho di energia....e forza....eppure.....una giornata con lei....non mi rialzo piu manco per la canna.....capisci il dramma?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> almeno un "ciao" prima? no??


dipende.....se sono single si, pure piacere di dico....be no, quello lo dico dopo aver testato....
al mio compagno che gli devo dire pure ciao? ci mancherebbe ....non mi perdo certo in ciaccole


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dipende.....se sono single si, pure piacere di dico....be no, quello lo dico dopo aver testato....
> al mio compagno che gli devo dire pure ciao? ci mancherebbe ....non mi perdo certo in ciaccole


a me piace prendermela comoda..... non c'è fretta. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *io cerco sempre di metterci caffe e canna in mezzo da qualche parte, oh, 5 minuti si trovanoi....*
> no, con lei no....non e' possibile......alla fine invece di farmi di canne mi faccio adrenalina...sto sempre a 1000 con lei....
> cioe', e' difficile.....ragazzi....e io ne ho di energia....e forza....eppure.....una giornata con lei....non mi rialzo piu manco per la canna.....capisci il dramma?


Io sono più da cibo. Di quello ignorante. Tra una e l'altra potrei sorprendere con una carbonara o una cacio e pepe così d'amblè


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> a me piace prendermela comoda..... non c'è fretta. :mrgreen:


aspe.....
di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io sono più da cibo. Di quello ignorante. Tra una e l'altra potrei sorprendere con una carbonara o una cacio e pepe così d'amblè


scusa.....ma dopo la carbonara......non ci mette sempre una caffe e una canna? si lo so tu solo dopo cena...ma facciamo finta che sono le 7 di sera.....cioe''.....il tempo si trova per tutto......la notte e' giovane...e' la sera che e' corta....


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io sono più da cibo. Di quello ignorante. Tra una e l'altra potrei sorprendere con una carbonara o una cacio e pepe così d'amblè


Ma per stendere definitivamente lei così non ti chiede l'extra?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma per stendere definitivamente lei così non ti chiede l'extra?


No. Perchè mi viene fame.


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io sono più da cibo. Di quello ignorante. Tra una e l'altra potrei sorprendere con una carbonara o una cacio e pepe così d'amblè


tra una e l'altra forse una cacio e pepe diventa un po' impegnativo poi...
meglio una macedonia. e una canna ovviamente... :canna:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> tra una e l'altra forse una cacio e pepe diventa un po' impegnativo poi...
> meglio una macedonia. e una canna ovviamente... :canna:


Pivello.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> aspe.....
> di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pivello.


no, digestione faticosa...


----------



## Principessa (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io cerco sempre di metterci caffe e canna in mezzo da qualche parte, oh, 5 minuti si trovanoi....
> no, con lei no....non e' possibile......alla fine invece di farmi di canne mi faccio adrenalina...sto sempre a 1000 con lei....
> cioe', e' difficile.....ragazzi....e io ne ho di energia....e forza....eppure.....una giornata con lei....non mi rialzo piu manco per la canna.....capisci il dramma?


Eh ma vale lo stesso per te... sei una peperina insaziabile 

Poi che bisogno c'è di parlare?

Già parliamo tanto qui, scusa!!!

Quando ci vediamo possiamo pure evitare... eh....


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Eh ma vale lo stesso per te... sei una peperina insaziabile
> 
> Poi che bisogno c'è di parlare?
> 
> ...



c hai ragione poure te....


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> no, digestione faticosa...


I piaceri vanno mischiati, mai divisi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no, con lei no....non e' possibile......alla fine invece di farmi di canne mi faccio adrenalina...sto sempre a 1000 con lei....
> cioe', e' difficile.....ragazzi....e io ne ho di energia....e forza....eppure.....una giornata con lei....non mi rialzo piu manco per la canna.....capisci il dramma?





miss acacia ha detto:


> amo'....
> non penso che gli amici frizz qui crederanno a questa versione di te dolce che vuole fare l amore.....
> ci siamo date da fare cmq....
> pure tu pero....manco il tempo di un caffe tra un intercorso e l altro.....





Principessa ha detto:


> Che devo dire patatina <3 ...
> 
> Che io volevo fare l'amore dolcemente, la prima volta con te, e invece mi sono trovata davanti una ninfomane scatenata e vogliosa... mi hai rivoltato come un pedalino.





Principessa ha detto:


> Eh ma vale lo stesso per te... sei una peperina insaziabile





Principessa ha detto:


> Poi che bisogno c'è di parlare?
> 
> Già parliamo tanto qui, scusa!!!
> 
> Quando ci vediamo possiamo pure evitare... eh....


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

*allora*

io penso che il sesso da solo non e' abbastanza, pure se fatto bene, con passione attenzioni amore coccole violenza tutto quello che volete...ma da solo a me non basta....

siccome come molti sanno io ho il cervello stereo, vien da se che posso fare tante cose insieme.....
quindi a volte e' una canna e un caffe, ma quello piu che durante un sesso e l altro, e' piu, scusate, tra un pompino e l altro....senno mi perderei se fosse tra un sesso e l altro....
potrebbe starci invece tra un sesso e l altro la cacio e pepe di tuba (che poi mica e' facile fare cacio e pepe, pare sia facile ma non lo e', tocca vede come la fa)....la macedonia no per il semplice fatto che troverei qualche porcata da fare pure con quella....invece lo smorzare, deve smorzare, cioe' una pausa, secca bella e buona....
io penso.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Perchè mi viene fame.


Allora lo scopo è duplice. A me viene solo sete (non scherzo).


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> View attachment 8177


mica penserai di poter aver tutto nella vita?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora lo scopo è duplice. A me viene solo sete (non scherzo).


con cacio e pepe e carbonara viene sete a tutti, non sei speciale


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io penso che il sesso da solo non e' abbastanza, pure se fatto bene, con passione attenzioni amore coccole violenza tutto quello che volete...ma da solo a me non basta....
> 
> siccome come molti sanno io ho il cervello stereo, vien da se che posso fare tante cose insieme.....
> quindi a volte e' una canna e un caffe, ma quello piu che durante un sesso e l altro, e' piu, scusate, tra un pompino e l altro....senno mi perderei se fosse tra un sesso e l altro....
> ...


Alcuni dei ciucciamammocci che ogni tanto uso come immaginario mnemonico per pratiche onanistiche, li ho ricevuti quando la pasta era sul fuoco


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alcuni dei *ciucciamammocci che ogni tanto uso come immaginario mnemonico per pratiche onanistiche*, *li ho ricevuti quando la pasta era sul fuoco *


tradotto?
il rosso l ho capito 

fermo...ho capito...tardi ma ho capito.....ma non puoi parlare come tutti ? ciucciamarmocchi non l avevo mai sentito


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> con cacio e pepe e carbonara viene sete a tutti, non sei speciale


No. A me non viene fame. Anzi. Solo sete, dopo.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tradotto?
> il rosso l ho capito


Vabbè ma con te ci vuole la pagina 777 però 

Traduco: alcuni dei pompini più belli ai quali ogni tanto ripenso quando mi tiro una sega li ho ricevuti proprio quando stavo cucinando.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè ma con te ci vuole la pagina 777 però
> 
> Traduco: alcuni dei pompini più belli ai quali ogni tanto ripenso quando mi tiro una sega li ho ricevuti proprio quando stavo cucinando.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè ma con te ci vuole la pagina 777 però
> 
> Traduco: alcuni dei pompini più belli ai quali ogni tanto ripenso quando mi tiro una sega li ho ricevuti proprio quando stavo cucinando.


avevo capito alla fine....non mi date manco il tempo....poi sono io quella che deve aspettare fino a 10 per rispondere.....


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


>



Lothy, va bene che ieri il Bologna a vinto a Torino, ma oggi te vedo strano. Cosa ti perplime ? Parla con me


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> avevo capito alla fine....non mi date manco il tempo....poi sono io quella che deve aspettare fino a 10 per rispondere.....


Devi essere più smart, più botta e risposta


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lothy, va bene che ieri il Bologna *a* vinto a Torino, ma oggi te vedo strano. Cosa ti perplime ? Parla con me


tuba tuba.....ao'....
allora prima dici mi tiro una sega....che ' una milanesata assurda...
e mo? a vinto?
bon


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Devi essere più smart, più botta e risposta



ah! pensa alle tue di risposte  ihihihihi


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tuba tuba.....ao'....
> allora prima dici mi tiro una sega....che ' una milanesata assurda...
> e mo? a vinto?
> bon


problema del correttore :bleble:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè ma con te ci vuole la pagina 777 però
> 
> Traduco: alcuni dei pompini più belli ai quali ogni tanto ripenso quando mi tiro una sega li ho ricevuti proprio quando stavo cucinando.


Madonna. E tu cucina, eh.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> problema del correttore :bleble:


eddai per una volta che sono piu fica e intelligente io.....


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè ma con te ci vuole la pagina 777 però
> 
> Traduco: alcuni dei pompini più belli ai quali ogni tanto ripenso quando mi tiro una sega li ho ricevuti proprio quando stavo cucinando.



Lei si infilava nel forno????


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io penso che il sesso da solo non e' abbastanza, pure se fatto bene, con passione attenzioni amore coccole violenza tutto quello che volete...ma da solo a me non basta....
> 
> siccome come molti sanno io ho il cervello stereo, vien da se che posso fare tante cose insieme.....
> quindi a volte e' *una canna e un caffe, ma quello piu che durante un sesso e l altro, e' piu, scusate, tra un pompino e l altro....senno mi perderei se fosse tra un sesso e l altro....*
> ...


in che senso?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque cacio e pepe, a parte la bontà degli ingredienti a monte, pare facile ma ci vuole una certa tecnica per farla venire bene.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> in che senso?


nel senso....in che senso in che senso? la frase ha piu situazioni....quale non e' chiara?

cioe'....pompino canna caffe pompino.....
se fosse sesso (compelto) canna caffe sesso (completo) mi perderei....ormai ssarei da un altra parte col cervello.....
invece metre si fa un pompino si puo anche fumare.....capisci? il cervello stereo...


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque cacio e pepe, a parte la bontà degli ingredienti a monte, pare facile ma ci vuole una certa tecnica per farla venire bene.



e' quello che ho detto io!! copione.....
io la so fare davvero bene, e tu non l assaggerai mai, come il wellington del rtesto;...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' quello che ho detto io!! copione.....
> io la so fare davvero bene, e tu non l assaggerai mai, come il wellington del rtesto;...


Tranquilla che di certo faccio meglio io.


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque cacio e pepe, a parte la bontà degli ingredienti a monte, pare facile ma ci vuole una certa tecnica per farla venire bene.



A Roma l'ho mangiata buona 'da Felice' zona Testaccio credo.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lei si infilava nel forno????


Grazie per aver partecipato. Le faremo sapere.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tranquilla che di certo faccio meglio io.


ma ndo vai...ma vai a rubba'.....

dimmi allora.....procedi....raccontami la tua cacio e pepe


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma ndo vai...ma vai a rubba'.....
> 
> dimmi allora.....procedi....raccontami la tua cacio e pepe


Qua mi pareva d'aver capito che dovevamo ignorarci.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Mi fa cagare la pasta cacio e pepe. meglio una birra....


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua mi pareva d'aver capito che dovevamo ignorarci.


se quando te fa comodo....


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mi fa cagare la pasta cacio e pepe. meglio una birra....


tu sei pazzo
o comunque diversamente normale


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> nel senso....in che senso in che senso? la frase ha piu situazioni....quale non e' chiara?
> 
> cioe'....pompino canna caffe pompino.....
> se fosse sesso (compelto) canna caffe sesso (completo) mi perderei....ormai ssarei da un altra parte col cervello.....
> invece metre si fa un pompino si puo anche fumare.....capisci? il cervello stereo...


ahhh capito!
concordo, vale anche per le session di cunnilingus.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A Roma l'ho mangiata buona 'da Felice' zona Testaccio credo.


Trappola per turisti, di quelle classiche.


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Grazie per aver partecipato. Le faremo sapere.



Possibilmente prima del rifacimento dell'angolo cottura al mare, che dovrei cambiare entro l'autunno. Grazie.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mi fa cagare la pasta cacio e pepe. meglio una birra....


Sei Milanese, non è colpa tua


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma ndo vai...ma vai a rubba'.....
> 
> dimmi allora.....procedi....raccontami la tua cacio e pepe


Io amalgamo a freddo, perchè ad amalgamare a caldo ci ho provato un paio di volte ma ho sempre sbagliato timing, con conseguente incazzatura.....però credo che i risultati migliori si ottengano amalgamando a caldo.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se quando te fa comodo....


Scusa, che te la faccio a fare cacio e pepe se non l'assagerai mai.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io amalgamo a freddo, perchè ad amalgamare a caldo ci ho provato un paio di volte ma ho sempre sbagliato timing, con conseguente incazzatura.....però credo che i risultati migliori si ottengano amalgamando a caldo.



Io lo amalgamo col l acqua di cotttura ripassandolo  in padella a fuoco basso quindi la tolgo dalla pentola piu che al dente cosi si finisce di cuocere durante l amalgamento....senno mi si appiccica il pecorozzo alla pentola e non lo tolgo piu


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> ahhh capito!
> concordo, vale anche per le session di cunnilingus.


Si esatto....


----------



## lothar57 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io amalgamo a freddo, perchè ad amalgamare a caldo ci ho provato un paio di volte ma ho sempre sbagliato timing, con conseguente incazzatura.....però credo che i risultati migliori si ottengano amalgamando a caldo.



miao.....deve essere buona...gentilmente e in sintesi,mi dici come si fa??

poi sempre cortesemente,svelami un grande enigma...vero che nella carbonara,ci vuole anche il peperocino???


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, che te la faccio a fare cacio e pepe se non l'assagerai mai.


che senso aveva dirti che ti amo se poi non mi avresti comunque mai portata a fare lunghe passeggiate d amore?
eppure....
lo vedi?
solo quando fa comod a te


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io lo amalgamo col l acqua di cotttura ripassandolo  in padella a fuoco basso quindi la tolgo dalla pentola piu che al dente cosi si finisce di cuocere durante l amalgamento....senno mi si appiccica il pecorozzo alla pentola e non lo tolgo piu


Quello di togliere la pasta un filo prima quando si finisce in padella è la prima regola. Poi ok all'acqua di cottura, un po', spolverando di cacio in padella poco per volta. Ci vuole occhio comunque.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> miao.....deve essere buona...gentilmente e in sintesi,mi dici come si fa??
> 
> poi sempre cortesemente,svelami un grande enigma...vero che nella carbonara,ci vuole anche il peperocino???


assolutamento nessun pepeoncino


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello di togliere la pasta un filo prima quando si finisce in padella è la prima regola. Poi ok all'acqua di cottura, un po', spolverando di cacio in padella poco per volta. Ci vuole occhio comunque.


ma non mi riesce bene come la gricia.....su quella vado fortissima....
c''e che non mi piace il pepe, qundi faccio un po fatica a finirla la cacio e pepe ma mi piace..


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che senso aveva dirti che ti amo se poi non mi avresti comunque mai portata a fare lunghe passeggiate d amore?
> eppure....
> lo vedi?
> solo quando fa comod a te


Appunto sei svalvolata e mica poco.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> miao.....deve essere buona...gentilmente e in sintesi,mi dici come si fa??
> 
> poi sempre cortesemente,svelami un grande enigma...vero che nella carbonara,*ci vuole anche il peperocino*???


Conosco gente che è stata crocifissa per molto meno 

Scherzi a parte, alcuni lo usano al posto del pepe, ma a me non piace.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

Sarei molto curiosa di vedere come è strutturata la cucina di Tubarao.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto sei svalvolata e mica poco.


lo so, mi adori proprio per questo


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma non mi riesce bene come la gricia.....su quella vado fortissima....
> c''e che non mi piace il pepe, qundi faccio un po fatica a finirla la cacio e pepe ma mi piace..


io sbollento la pasta un terzo della cottura e poi la cucino in padella, come un risotto.
in questo modo si cuoce dentro al cacio e al pepe e i sapori si fondono alla perfezione.
certo bisogna averci la mano...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sarei molto curiosa di vedere come è strutturata la cucina di Tubarao.


Vuoi vedere se entri nel forno per fargli un pompino?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> no, digestione faticosa...


annamo bene.
Una badante cercavi tu, altrochè.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo so, mi adori proprio per questo


Ammazza.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu sei pazzo
> o comunque diversamente normale


non mi piacciono i latticini....e sono vegetariano.  per fortuna.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammazza.


fidati..


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere se entri nel forno per fargli un pompino?


Ma nemmeno per idea. E' una questione puramente tecnica, quella mi affascina.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non mi piacciono i latticini....e sono vegetariano.  per fortuna.


quindi manco la gricia.....
praticamente sei un oviparo.....


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Conosco gente che è stata crocifissa per molto meno
> 
> Scherzi a parte, alcuni lo usano al posto del pepe, ma a me non piace.


pepe e noce moscata.
tutto il resto sono bullshit! 
sono d'accordo con tubarao, il peperoncino nella carbonara merita la crocefissione, anche se poi io la carbonara non la mangio nemmeno...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno per idea. E' una questione puramente tecnica, quella mi affascina.


Cioè ?


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> annamo bene.
> Una badante cercavi tu, altrochè.


ahahah no, ma dopo un piatto di pasta mi ci vuole almeno un'oretta per dell'attivitá fisica.
e in alcune situazioni un'oretta é troppo tempo..........


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sarei molto curiosa di vedere come è strutturata la cucina di Tubarao.


ahahahahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahhhhh

... torno nella cripta, ma almeno mi sono fatta due ghigne.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quindi manco la gricia.....
> praticamente sei un oviparo.....


vegano


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cioè ?


Cioè. Tu hai scritto "mentre cucinavo". Allora si pensa a qualcuno ai fornelli che, almeno mi pare, sono situati di solito sopra uno spazio chiuso che si chiama forno. A meno che tu, grazie alla capoeira, non abbia sviluppato la rotazione a 360° delle braccia per mescolare ciò che bolle in pentola, io non mi capacito di come sia possibile l'operazione che hai sopra citata "mentre cucini"...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vegano


Dici davvero o stai cazzeggiando ?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno per idea. E' una questione puramente tecnica, quella mi affascina.


Che è sbagliata, per la cronaca. O meglio, boh.


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quindi manco la gricia.....
> praticamente sei un oviparo.....


anche io sono veggie ma ci sono ottime alternative per la gricia e per la carbonara al posto del guanciale e dei ciccioli.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cioè. Tu hai scritto "mentre cucinavo". Allora si pensa a qualcuno ai fornelli che, almeno mi pare, sono situati di solito sopra uno spazio chiuso che si chiama forno. A meno che tu, grazie alla capoeira, non abbia sviluppato la rotazione a 360° delle braccia per mescolare ciò che bolle in pentola, io non mi capacito di come sia possibile l'operazione che hai sopra citata "mentre cucini"...


Diciamo mentre bolliva l'acqua e lui stava con le mani in mano.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vegano


quindi nemmeno le uova?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> anche io sono veggie ma ci sono ottime alternative per la gricia e per la carbonara al posto del guanciale e dei ciccioli.



no allora stiamo calmi....
se togli guanciale  e pancetta non e' ne gricia ne carbonara...si chiamano in modi diversi...come non lo so....ma non mi dite che le chiamate carbonare rivisitate o cose cosi....


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cioè. Tu hai scritto "mentre cucinavo". Allora si pensa a qualcuno ai fornelli che, almeno mi pare, sono situati di solito sopra uno spazio chiuso che si chiama forno. A meno che tu, grazie alla capoeira, non abbia sviluppato la rotazione a 360° delle braccia per mescolare ciò che bolle in pentola, io non mi capacito di come sia possibile l'operazione che hai sopra citata "mentre cucini"...


al contrario....da dietro.....un po...e un po ti fai spazio tra lui e e il forno.....se ha le braccia lunghe poi...spazio ce n'e'...


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cioè. Tu hai scritto "mentre cucinavo". Allora si pensa a qualcuno ai fornelli che, almeno mi pare, sono situati di solito sopra uno spazio chiuso che si chiama forno. A meno che tu, grazie alla capoeira, non abbia sviluppato la rotazione a 360° delle braccia per mescolare ciò che bolle in pentola, io non mi capacito di come sia possibile l'operazione che hai sopra citata "mentre cucini"...


beh dai un po' di fantasia! quando si cucina mica bisogna stare paralleli ai fornelli tutto il tempo, si puó anche stare di 3/4, anche se l'idea del forno era interessante.......................:idea:


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no allora stiamo calmi....
> se togli guanciale  e pancetta non e' ne gricia ne carbonara...si chiamano in modi diversi...come non lo so....ma non mi dite che le chiamate carbonare rivisitate o cose cosi....


mi sta bene, sono d'accordo nel dovergli dare un altro nome, ma (soprattutto all'estero, qui si trovano meno) ci sono dei surrogati della carne che sono altrettanto saporiti.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> mi sta bene, sono d'accordo nel dovergli dare un altro nome, ma (soprattutto all'estero, qui si trovano meno) ci sono dei surrogati della carne che sono altrettanto saporiti.


che estero?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cioè. Tu hai scritto "mentre cucinavo". Allora si pensa a qualcuno ai fornelli che, almeno mi pare, sono situati di solito sopra uno spazio chiuso che si chiama forno. A meno che tu, grazie alla capoeira, non abbia sviluppato la rotazione a 360° delle braccia per mescolare ciò che bolle in pentola, io non mi capacito di come sia possibile l'operazione che hai sopra citata "mentre cucini"...


Adesso capisco pure la battuta di disincantata. Certo che veramente a volte ci vuole la pagina 777 con voi  

Il termine cucinare è un termine generico, e, a voler essere pignoli cucinare prevede diversi tempi morti. E comunque non ho detto mica che l'azione di cui sopra veniva svolta mentre tritavo l'aglio o giravo il sugo. S'interrompe una faccenda per iniziarne un'altra. 

Un pizzico di fantasia suvvia.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

Attendo lumi da Tuba, che sono certa mi farà ridere e mi renderà edotta.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Adesso capisco pure la battuta di disincantata. Certo che veramente a volte ci vuole la pagina 777 con voi
> 
> Il termine cucinare è un termine generico, e, a voler essere pignoli cucinare prevede diversi tempi morti. E comunque non ho detto mica che l'azione di cui sopra veniva svolta mentre tritavo l'aglio o giravo il sugo. S'interrompe una faccenda per iniziarne un'altra.
> 
> Un pizzico di fantasia suvvia.


un po old school....
ti devi riagguiornare sulle nuove tecniche culinerotiche.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Adesso capisco pure la battuta di disincantata. Certo che veramente a volte ci vuole la pagina 777 con voi
> 
> Il termine cucinare è un termine generico, e, a voler essere pignoli cucinare prevede diversi tempi morti. E comunque non ho detto mica che l'azione di cui sopra veniva svolta mentre tritavo l'aglio o giravo il sugo. S'interrompe una faccenda per iniziarne un'altra.
> 
> Un pizzico di fantasia suvvia.


A vabbè. Niente di nuovo sotto il sole. E io che mi credevo che la capoeira avesse degli effetti soprannaturali.


----------



## Innominata (10 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Per una passeggiata al tramonto:
> Danny,Nicola,Andrea53
> 
> Per una notte di sesso sfrenato:
> Oscuro,il Conte ,Joey Blow


Questo si' che si chiama parlar chiaro!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> al contrario....da dietro.....un po...e un po ti fai spazio tra lui e e il forno.....se ha le braccia lunghe poi...spazio ce n'e'...


Senti quest'altra.


----------



## passante (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Adesso capisco pure la battuta di disincantata. Certo che veramente a volte ci vuole la pagina 777 con voi
> 
> Il termine cucinare è un termine generico, e, a voler essere pignoli cucinare prevede diversi tempi morti. E comunque non ho detto mica che l'azione di cui sopra veniva svolta mentre tritavo l'aglio o giravo il sugo. S'interrompe una faccenda per iniziarne un'altra.
> 
> Un pizzico di fantasia suvvia.


io avevo capito... il che dimostra, tuba, non che io e te facciamo più  sesso di loro, ma che loro non sanno nemmeno da che parte si comincia a cucinare


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti quest'altra.


cioe'? argomenta porco cazzo.,...c hai sempre da ridi...
che c'e'? cosa e' che non ti sta bene in questo?????


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> *io avevo capito*... il che dimostra, tuba, non che io e te facciamo più  sesso di loro, ma che loro non sanno nemmeno da che parte si comincia a cucinare


Tu sei come un raggio di sole in questa giornata uggiosa mio caro Passante


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Adesso capisco pure la battuta di disincantata. Certo che veramente a volte ci vuole la pagina 777 con voi
> 
> Il termine cucinare è un termine generico, e, a voler essere pignoli cucinare prevede diversi tempi morti. E comunque non ho detto mica che l'azione di cui sopra veniva svolta mentre tritavo l'aglio o giravo il sugo. S'interrompe una faccenda per iniziarne un'altra.
> 
> Un pizzico di fantasia suvvia.


invece é proprio mentre si cucina che il gioco di concentrazione potrebbe diventare intrigante!


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che estero?


soprattutto in germania e in nord europa in generale.
essendo piu evoluti di noi mediterranei sono piu sensibili all'argomento e hanno sviluppato ottime alternative


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> soprattutto in germania e in nord europa in generale.
> essendo piu evoluti di noi mediterranei sono piu sensibili all'argomento e hanno sviluppato ottime alternative


guarda, io vivo in uk.....e ti dico solo una cosa...schifo totale....
pensa che qui trovi la psat buitoni.....che in italia non c'e'...cioe'....porpio spaghetti penne farfalle...e infatti si scuoce subito e rimane collosa....non ti dico le salsine Dolmio.....mamma mia.....vomito bleah bleah bleah


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu sei come un raggio di sole in questa giornata uggiosa mio caro Passante


Passante lo è sempre, sì. :smile:


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> guarda, io vivo in uk.....e ti dico solo una cosa...schifo totale....
> pensa che qui trovi la psat buitoni.....che in italia non c'e'...cioe'....porpio spaghetti penne farfalle...e infatti si scuoce subito e rimane collosa....non ti dico le salsine Dolmio.....mamma mia.....vomito bleah bleah bleah


conosco conosco...ho vissuto li anch'io per un periodo.
 l'uk purtroppo non fa parte delle nazioni evolute del nord, almeno per quanto riguarda il cibo.
a quel punto é meglio la linea di Sainsbury rispetto alla Buitoni per l'esportazione.
e il vino Tesco, a cui non davo 4 lire, é buonissimo!
(cioé buonissimo... rispetto agli standardi britannici...)


----------



## passante (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> guarda, io vivo in uk.....e ti dico solo una cosa...schifo totale....
> pensa che qui trovi la psat buitoni.....che in italia non c'e'...cioe'....porpio spaghetti penne farfalle...e infatti si scuoce subito e rimane collosa....non ti dico le salsine Dolmio.....mamma mia.....vomito bleah bleah bleah


UK? ma londra?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> UK? ma londra?



PURTROPPO


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu sei come un raggio di sole in questa giornata uggiosa mio caro Passante


E mica solo lui, caro il mio sherpa.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E mica solo lui, caro il mio sherpa.


Lui di più.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> conosco conosco...ho vissuto li anch'io per un periodo.
> l'uk purtroppo non fa parte delle nazioni evolute del nord, almeno per quanto riguarda il cibo.
> a quel punto é meglio la linea di Sainsbury rispetto alla Buitoni per l'esportazione.
> e il vino Tesco, a cui non davo 4 lire, é buonissimo!
> (cioé buonissimo... rispetto agli standardi britannici...)


no no no il vino del tesco???????
la linea sainsbury (taste the difference che e' qualita piu alta) va bene....ci mangio bene devo dire, ma costicchia....
il tesco mi rifiuto, ti prego, no, il vino fa davvero cagare, ma davvero davvero


----------



## passante (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> PURTROPPO


non fare così, pensa che addirittura c'è gente che vive a la spezia :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> non fare così, pensa che addirittura c'è gente che vive a la spezia :carneval::carneval::carneval:


famo cambio ?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> UK? ma londra?


No, Ukraina.


----------



## Buscopann (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> famo cambio ?


Penso che farebbe cambio tutta La Spezia. Hai una casa abbastanza grande? 

Buscopann


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no no no il vino del tesco???????
> la linea sainsbury (taste the difference che e' qualita piu alta) va bene....ci mangio bene devo dire, ma costicchia....
> il tesco mi rifiuto, ti prego, no, il vino fa davvero cagare, ma davvero davvero


lo hai mai provato?
anch'io pensavo fosse tavernello, invece c'é una linea che ora non mi ricordo come si chiama, forse Tesco finest, che é davvero meglio di tanti altri piú cari.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Penso che farebbe cambio tutta La Spezia. Hai una casa abbastanza grande?
> 
> Buscopann


Ma a La Spezia c'è il mare....a Londra invece i londinesi.....


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> lo hai mai provato?
> anch'io pensavo fosse tavernello, invece c'é una linea che ora non mi ricordo come si chiama, forse Tesco finest, che é davvero meglio di tanti altri piú cari.


Con tutta probabilità semplicemente ci sanno fare meglio con la chimica, allora.


----------



## passante (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> famo cambio ?


 no, se mai ti mando matteo  

_(non stiamo a spezia, però, scherzavo)._


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> lo hai mai provato?
> anch'io pensavo fosse *tavernello*, invece c'é una linea che ora non mi ricordo come si chiama, forse Tesco finest, che é davvero meglio di tanti altri piú cari.


che Bacco ci protegga.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma a La Spezia c'è il mare....a Londra invece i londinesi.....


A La Spezia ci sono anche Portovenere e le Cinque Terre.


----------



## Buscopann (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A La Spezia ci sono anche Portovenere e le Cinque Terre.


Mi hai convinto. A Londra non ci sono mai stato, ma prima di andarci tornerò a La Spezia. Sembra che sia molto più bella da quello che dite 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma a La Spezia c'è il mare....a Londra invece i londinesi.....


in effetti i londinesi mi hanno detto che non sono proprio dei gran simpaticoni. Però ho vissuto per 6 mesi a Parigi. Se sopravvivi ai parigini puoi andare ovunque 

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> non fare così, pensa che addirittura c'è gente che vive a la spezia :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Che avresti da ridire su Spezia?


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che Bacco ci protegga.


perché parlate senza senno di causa?
semplicemente é una linea per cui dei consorzi di produttori forniscono ad un cliente come Tesco (una delle catene di supermercati piú grossa al mondo ndr) dei vini assolutamente bevibili e non per forza corretti con le polverine. sono vini ITALIANI prodotti in ITALIA!
i vini con le polverine ci sono anche in italia, nei nostri supermercati e anche nelle nostre enoteche. vini che hanno anche etichette rinomate. 
continuate a bervi i rossi "Corvo" perché hanno l'etichetta famosa....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Che avresti da ridire su Spezia?



Che è in Liguria


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che è in Liguria


tu vai ad iscriverti ai contributori pro-tradinet invece di diffondere notizie false e tendenziose


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu vai ad iscriverti ai contributori pro-tradinet invece di diffondere notizie false e tendenziose



Già fatto

e che La Spezia è in Liguria è un dato di fatto:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> perché parlate senza senno di causa?
> semplicemente é una linea per cui dei consorzi di produttori forniscono ad un cliente come Tesco (una delle catene di supermercati piú grossa al mondo ndr) dei vini assolutamente bevibili e non per forza corretti con le polverine. sono vini ITALIANI prodotti in ITALIA!
> i vini con le polverine ci sono anche in italia, nei nostri supermercati e anche nelle nostre enoteche. vini che hanno anche etichette rinomate.
> continuate a bervi i rossi "Corvo" perché hanno l'etichetta famosa....


Giustamente meglio bere un vino Tesco in Inghilterra che uno di marca in Italia, che ragionamenti. Ovvio.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> lo hai mai provato?
> anch'io pensavo fosse tavernello, invece c'é una linea che ora non mi ricordo come si chiama, forse Tesco finest, che é davvero meglio di tanti altri piú cari.


Si ..finest...l.ho assaggiato...ma...ma.... si è meglio di altri è vero...ma buonp non lo direi....forse qualche rosso...ma I bianchi....diomio


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Penso che farebbe cambio tutta La Spezia. Hai una casa abbastanza grande?
> 
> Buscopann


Eddaje. ..tutti da me


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Febbraio 2014)

Perché parlate di pasta e vini? Non di parlava di forumisti arrapanti qui dentro?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> na, abbiamo passato l'adolescenza a farlo, conosciamo le misure in ogni condizione sociale, ambientale e atmosferica


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché parlate di pasta e vini? Non di parlava di forumisti arrapanti qui dentro?


Abbiamo appena finito l'orgia e ora ci stiamo rifocillando. Fino a cinque minuti fa non c'era un muro libero


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non l'ho mai fatto, potrebbe essere divertente...
> 
> Allora, io vivo per le parole. Sono soggetta a lettura compulsiva, soprattutto di poesia.
> Chi sa usare le parole per il loro significato, stravolgendolo anche, conquista il mio cuore.
> ...


Ti mandano in tilt se li fondi ....donna avvisata :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giustamente meglio bere un vino Tesco in Inghilterra che uno di marca in Italia, che ragionamenti. Ovvio.



Si infatti vuoi mettere un Traminer,o un Gewurz,della cantina di Bolzano con il Tesco???....che roba e'amico???deve schifezza imbevibile,come tutti i vinacci stranieri..


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giustamente meglio bere un vino Tesco in Inghilterra che uno di marca in Italia, che ragionamenti. Ovvio.


JB ho sempre avuto stima di te ma mi stai deludendo.
non é un vino TESCO prodotto nelle fabbriche TESCO, sono vini italiani, come ve lo devo dire.
non sempre quello che paghi di piú é piú buono. ci sono dietro parecchi meccanismi.
la faccio breve, i responsabili della linea Tesco Finest hanno raccolto una cordata di consorzi di produttori italiani a cui comprano grandi quantitativi di prodotto dato che hanno una grossissima distribuzione. e si accollano loro tutte le altre spese. avendo una moneta forte conviene ad entrambi ed il vino é di qualitá media, non sto dicendo che é un vino pregiato ma molto migliore di un vino da 4/5€ dell'esselunga (che sono in assoluto gli standard piú venduti) non ci sono costi intermedi quindi il prezzo rimane anche relativamente basso. quando acquisti un vino di marca in italia molto spesso lo paghi di piú di quello che vale perché al costo di produzione vanno aggiunti i costi degli intermediari, la distribuzione e la stecca che i produttori pagano ai distributori.
Giudicare senza assaggiare é una cosa da non fare! :ira:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Abbiamo appena finito l'orgia e ora ci stiamo rifocillando. Fino a cinque minuti fa non c'era un muro libero



Che merde , potevate aspettarmi cazzo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> JB ho sempre avuto stima di te ma mi stai deludendo.
> non é un vino TESCO prodotto nelle fabbriche TESCO, sono vini italiani, come ve lo devo dire.
> non sempre quello che paghi di piú é piú buono. ci sono dietro parecchi meccanismi.
> la faccio breve, i responsabili della linea Tesco Finest hanno raccolto una cordata di consorzi di produttori italiani a cui comprano grandi quantitativi di prodotto dato che hanno una grossissima distribuzione. e si accollano loro tutte le altre spese. avendo una moneta forte conviene ad entrambi ed il vino é di qualitá media, non sto dicendo che é un vino pregiato ma molto migliore di un vino da 4/5€ dell'esselunga (che sono in assoluto gli standard piú venduti) non ci sono costi intermedi quindi il prezzo rimane anche relativamente basso. quando acquisti un vino di marca in italia molto spesso lo paghi di piú di quello che vale perché al costo di produzione vanno aggiunti i costi degli intermediari, la distribuzione e la stecca che i produttori pagano ai distributori.
> Giudicare senza assaggiare é una cosa da non fare! :ira:



TESCO VALUE FOREVER!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> JB ho sempre avuto stima di te ma mi stai deludendo.
> non é un vino TESCO prodotto nelle fabbriche TESCO, sono vini italiani, come ve lo devo dire.
> non sempre quello che paghi di piú é piú buono. ci sono dietro parecchi meccanismi.
> la faccio breve, i responsabili della linea Tesco Finest hanno raccolto una cordata di consorzi di produttori italiani a cui comprano grandi quantitativi di prodotto dato che hanno una grossissima distribuzione. e si accollano loro tutte le altre spese. avendo una moneta forte conviene ad entrambi ed il vino é di qualitá media, non sto dicendo che é un vino pregiato ma molto migliore di un vino da 4/5€ dell'esselunga (che sono in assoluto gli standard piú venduti) non ci sono costi intermedi quindi il prezzo rimane anche relativamente basso. quando acquisti un vino di marca in italia molto spesso lo paghi di piú di quello che vale perché al costo di produzione vanno aggiunti i costi degli intermediari, la distribuzione e la stecca che i produttori pagano ai distributori.
> Giudicare senza assaggiare é una cosa da non fare! :ira:



Si pero duplo specifica. ....nn tutti I vino tesco e finest sono italiani....


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> TESCO VALUE FOREVER!


Ma cosa dici pure tuuuuuu???


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si infatti vuoi mettere un Traminer,o un Gewurz,della cantina di Bolzano con il Tesco???....che roba e'amico???deve schifezza imbevibile,come tutti i vinacci stranieri..


Anche se è seccante dirlo, perchè ad esclusione di Candelà e Garcia (che però ha origini andaluse) non li sopporto, i francesi non sono proprio gli ultimi arrivati in fatto di vini


----------



## lolapal (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti mandano in tilt se li fondi ....donna avvisata :mrgreen:


Tu dici? Peggio del bagnino?


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Già fatto
> 
> e che La Spezia è in Liguria è un dato di fatto:mrgreen:


fai ciao ciao alla tua scarpiera  e alle tue scarpe soprattutto


----------



## lothar57 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche se è seccante dirlo, perchè ad esclusione di Candelà e Garcia (che però ha origini andaluse) non li sopporto, i francesi non sono proprio gli ultimi arrivati in fatto di vini




Tuba cosa mi dici mai...i migliori bianchi sono altoatesini,i rossi e spumanti solo trentini....altro che i cugini...


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tuba cosa mi dici mai...i migliori bianchi sono altoatesini,i rossi e spumanti solo trentini....altro che i cugini...



Si ma vabbe che vabbe....ma tu al tesco nn ci sei mai stato per cui....non puoi fare comparazioni


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tuba cosa mi dici mai...i migliori bianchi sono altoatesini,i rossi e spumanti solo trentini....altro che i cugini...



Alcuni Bordeaux che ho bevuto non erano niente male.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Si ma vabbe che vabbe....ma tu al tesco nn ci sei mai stato per cui....non puoi fare comparazioni



Ma gli spaghetti in scatola TESCO VALUE?

:spaghetti:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma gli spaghetti in scatola TESCO VALUE?
> 
> :spaghetti:


:sbatti: :calcio: :bleah:


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Si ..finest...l.ho assaggiato...ma...ma.... si è meglio di altri è vero...ma buonp non lo direi....forse qualche rosso...ma I bianchi....diomio


No bianchi no. E nemmeno tutti i rossi. Ma alcuni sono dignitosissimi


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> TESCO VALUE FOREVER!


Brava cucciola, sempre pensato che ne sai!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> No bianchi no. E nemmeno tutti i rossi. Ma alcuni sono dignitosissimi



Dupli, non riesco a crederci, finalmente ho trovato qualcuno che apprezza Tesco! Sei pischellino ma sento che abbiamo delle affinità elettive! Mi sto innamorando!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> Brava cucciola, sempre pensato che ne sai!


Oh my God! Sto per svenire!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E voi invece?
> Non ci credo  che...tutti gorettiani.


Io mi sento come un vestito classico: sto bene addosso a tutte. 

Quasi tutte, dai.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oh my God! Sto per svenire!


Ti curo, SALLO


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> No bianchi no. E nemmeno tutti i rossi. Ma alcuni sono dignitosissimi



assaggerò, poi ti saprò dire.
che non sia il fabio volo dei vini


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti curo, SALLO



moi aussi


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma gli spaghetti in scatola TESCO VALUE?
> 
> :spaghetti:


Spaghetti in scatola?!


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Lusingatissimo...
> 
> 
> Solo che io pensavo di essere uno dei tuoi nic poliamorosi ed invece....
> ...



Che ne sai. Magari lo sei.
Dove ho scritto che non potresti esserlo?
Se me lo chiedi in MP magari te lo dico.

Eddai mandami un MP.
Eddai edddai.
Un MP da broccolo però. Con foto del pannocchione se no non se fa niente.








 super kreti
:sonar:


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Manca che tu lo scriva in Signa..... lo sanno anche i muri! Non quelli del Tuba!


Eh?
Allora dillo. Se è uno dei tre confesso.
Senza problemi.
Siano tutti bravi a fare gli Otelma senza dire niente.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lothy, va bene che ieri il Bologna a vinto a Torino, ma oggi te vedo strano. Cosa ti perplime ? Parla con me


In effetti pure io lo leggo strano.
Sembra Mario goretto.
Come se non avesse mai appiccato una al muro e che non l abbiano mai soffocottato.
E che lui non si sia mai toccato il di in uccello.
Mah...


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eh?
> Allora dillo. Se è uno dei tre confesso.
> Senza problemi.
> Siano tutti bravi a fare gli Otelma senza dire niente.


Vabbe uno è spider che ti lascio molto volentieri. ...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> JB ho sempre avuto stima di te ma mi stai deludendo.
> non é un vino TESCO prodotto nelle fabbriche TESCO, sono vini italiani, come ve lo devo dire.
> non sempre quello che paghi di piú é piú buono. ci sono dietro parecchi meccanismi.
> la faccio breve, i responsabili della linea Tesco Finest hanno raccolto una cordata di consorzi di produttori italiani a cui comprano grandi quantitativi di prodotto dato che hanno una grossissima distribuzione. e si accollano loro tutte le altre spese. avendo una moneta forte conviene ad entrambi ed il vino é di qualitá media, non sto dicendo che é un vino pregiato ma molto migliore di un vino da 4/5€ dell'esselunga (che sono in assoluto gli standard piú venduti) non ci sono costi intermedi quindi il prezzo rimane anche relativamente basso. quando acquisti un vino di marca in italia molto spesso lo paghi di piú di quello che vale perché al costo di produzione vanno aggiunti i costi degli intermediari, la distribuzione e la stecca che i produttori pagano ai distributori.
> Giudicare senza assaggiare é una cosa da non fare! :ira:


Ma secondo te sti produttori italiani cosa mai gli venderanno a sti geni di inglesi (gente che di vino ne sa) a quei pochi euro a ettolitro? Boh, vabbè.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma secondo te sti produttori italiani cosa mai gli venderanno a sti geni di inglesi (gente che di vino ne sa) a quei pochi euro a ettolitro? Boh, vabbè.


Invece lo sai quanto costa una bottiglia di vermentino (buono pero) del tesco finest? 15 pounds. Che sono piu o meno oggi 18.6 euri


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Invece lo sai quanto costa una bottiglia di vermentino (buono pero) del tesco finest? 15 pounds. Che sono piu o meno oggi 18.6 euri


Boh, tanto vino io non ne bevo.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, tanto vino io non ne bevo.


Fottiti


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Fottiti


Che ho fatto adesso?


----------



## Alessandra (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> guarda, io vivo in uk.....e ti dico solo una cosa...schifo totale....
> pensa che qui trovi la psat buitoni.....che in italia non c'e'...cioe'....porpio spaghetti penne farfalle...e infatti si scuoce subito e rimane collosa....non ti dico le salsine Dolmio.....mamma mia.....vomito bleah bleah bleah



quoto, ahime'.


io dopo 3 anni cosi', mi sono stufata.
Da qualche mese ho iniziato a portarmi le cose piu' semplici e banali (tipo caffe' in polvere, pasta, sughi, legumi in scatola) dall' Italia....
Altra vita!

per i vini....cerco sempre quelli col tappo da stappare...nella speranza che siano...migliori


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, tanto vino io non ne bevo.


Ahahah ma allora?!? Tutti sti discorsi e manco sei bevitore?!


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> quoto, ahime'.
> 
> 
> io dopo 3 anni cosi', mi sono stufata.
> ...


Ogni tanto si trovano cose italiane agli off licence, anche quando vivevo a Barcellona sono sopravvissuto così. 
A Bethnal Green c'è n'era uno che per un periodo vendeva i pan di stelle!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che ho fatto adesso?


E ' una domanda retorica?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> Ahahah ma allora?!? Tutti sti discorsi e manco sei bevitore?!


E mica ci vuole un genio bevitore. Basta un genio.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> E ' una domanda retorica?


No.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché parlate di pasta e vini? Non di parlava di forumisti arrapanti qui dentro?


Quoto.
Manco qualche ora e questi che parlano di magnate e bere.

E ciò la dice lunga sui loro ridicoli ormoni.

Invorniti mai goduti.
:blank:


----------



## morfeo78 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ecco i miei amori forumistici non piu segreti...
Con miss in modo dolce e coccoloso sotto i colori di un tramonto. Poi sientrando troviamo principessa arrabbiata con il suo amore perché la trascura. ...e da li parte un happy hours di sesso selvaggio a tre! 
Con simy un allego e divertente sesso all'aperto su di un prato.
Invece con fantastica una romantica cena in un ristorante ricercato degustando un amabile vino e chiacchierando tutta la notte


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Io mi sento come un vestito classico: sto bene addosso a tutte.
> 
> Quasi tutte, dai.


Come mai questa improvvisa timidezza?
Avrai anche tu delle nick preferite.
Essere un uomo che va bene di tutto èlo sfracellamento dell ormone.


----------



## mic (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che ne sai. Magari lo sei.
> Dove ho scritto che non potresti esserlo?
> Se me lo chiedi in MP magari te lo dico.
> 
> ...


Pannocchione si....Pannocchione no....
Mah....
Potrebbe  essere un pipino normale e giocherellone....
Chissà, magari trovo una a cui piacciono i pipini gioiosi...


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Io mi sento come un vestito classico: sto bene addosso a tutte.
> 
> Quasi tutte, dai.


Come mai questa improvvisa timidezza?
Avrai anche tu delle nick preferite.
Essere un uomo che va bene di tutto èlo sfracellamento dell ormone.
:blank:


----------



## Alessandra (10 Febbraio 2014)

*OSCURO...questa e' per TE...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Be devo dare atto a tebe di aver aperto un 3d veramente divertente.Mi son fatto qualche risata ,però come accade spesso potete far di più!:rotfl:Alessandra cosa devo aggiungere?potresti essere la mia musa ispiratrice,nessuna volgarità,ma solo sane inculate con la mutanda di traverso dentro un tram parcheggiato in una rimessa di periferia.Chiara: e da inculata a tradimento,nessuna preparazione,nessuna parola,niente di niente,solo il disfacimento delle sue chiappe eversive...molto eversive...
> Fantastica:l'incuata che non ti aspetti,fantastica  ha qualcosa di oscuro nell'anima,riesce a nasconderlo benissimo.
> Farfalla:non posso scrivere nulla
> Fiammetta:la classica inculata pulita e divertente,spumeggiante e irriverente.Da schiaffi sulle chiappe.
> ...




Caro Oscurello Mio
ecco a te il sogno mio:

incontrarti in una rimessa di periferia
mentre l'ultima pagina del libro vola via

mostrarti la mia mutanda arrabbiata 
nella speranza che la tua foga verra' scatenata 

vorrei istigarti colpi profondi a iosa
per imbrattare il tram di chiazze rosso e rosa

....

con questo pensiero ora scelgo un libro, metto il cappotto ed esco
e prendero' un tram in attesa del nostro inferno dantesco...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Caro Oscurello Mio
> ecco a te il sogno mio:
> 
> incontrarti in una rimessa di periferia
> ...


Madonna, a sangue niente meno.


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Caro Oscurello Mio
> ecco a te il sogno mio:
> 
> incontrarti in una rimessa di periferia
> ...


Meraviglioso...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Tu dici? Peggio del bagnino?


oddio peggio del bagnino spero di no :mrgreen: ma per loro mica per il bagnino:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be devo dare atto a tebe di aver aperto un 3d veramente divertente.Mi son fatto qualche risata ,però come accade spesso potete far di più!:rotfl:Alessandra cosa devo aggiungere?potresti essere la mia musa ispiratrice,nessuna volgarità,ma solo sane inculate con la mutanda di traverso dentro un tram parcheggiato in una rimessa di periferia.Chiara: e da inculata a tradimento,nessuna preparazione,nessuna parola,niente di niente,solo il disfacimento delle sue chiappe eversive...molto eversive...
> Fantastica:l'incuata che non ti aspetti,fantastica  ha qualcosa di oscuro nell'anima,riesce a nasconderlo benissimo.
> Farfalla:non posso scrivere nulla
> Fiammetta:la classica inculata pulita e divertente,spumeggiante e irriverente.Da schiaffi sulle chiappe.
> ...


Ma farfy aveva una giustificazione scritta che l'hai saltata ???


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> non fare così, pensa che addirittura c'è gente che vive a la spezia :carneval::carneval::carneval:





perplesso ha detto:


> Che avresti da ridire su Spezia?


oddio non ne uscirò viva:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflassy ma stai rischiando ,
...miiiiii perplino bello usa il lanciafiamme vè !!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> oddio peggio del bagnino spero di no :mrgreen: ma per loro mica per il bagnino:rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Almeno in dialettica loro lo superano di una spanna...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Almeno in dialettica loro lo superano di una spanna...


Oddio ma così li stracciamo


----------



## Spider (10 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Almeno in dialettica loro lo superano di una spanna...


i bagnini sono notoriamente... pannocchioni!!!!

non c'è misura... poche parole, molti fatti.

secondo me gattona... dovrebbe ripensarci un pochino su!!!


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Invece con fantastica una romantica cena in un ristorante ricercato degustando un amabile vino e chiacchierando tutta la notte


Wow... mi piace suscitarti questa fantasia virtuale così elegante. Grazie!
(ma se accadesse nella realtà non so se finirebbe proprio col caffè)


----------



## lolapal (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> i bagnini sono notoriamente... pannocchioni!!!!
> 
> non c'è misura... poche parole, molti fatti.
> 
> secondo me gattona... dovrebbe ripensarci un pochino su!!!


ehm... ciao Spider...

il bagnino è una mia esclusiva... gatta c'ha il marpione collega di lavoro 

e comunque, alla fine, pure i bagnini tante parole e fatti nisba...


----------



## Spider (10 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> ehm... ciao Spider...
> 
> il bagnino è una mia esclusiva... gatta c'ha il marpione collega di lavoro
> 
> e comunque, alla fine, pure i bagnini tante parole e fatti nisba...



ops!!!
scusa... è che cò tutti sti pannocchioni in giro,
ho fatto confusione!!!

la gatta ha il collega e tu il bagnino??

sempre tutte ... impegnate.:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## lolapal (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ops!!!
> scusa... è che cò tutti sti pannocchioni in giro,
> ho fatto confusione!!!
> 
> ...


già... guarda , c'è la fila fuori dalla porta... :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Pannocchione si....Pannocchione no....
> Mah....
> Potrebbe  essere un pipino normale e giocherellone....
> Chissà, magari trovo una a cui piacciono i pipini gioiosi...


Ma io ce l ho già un Pipino gioioso.
Adesso ne voglio uno incazzoso.
Uffa


----------



## mic (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma io ce l ho già un Pipino gioioso.
> Adesso ne voglio uno incazzoso.
> Uffa


E dai, come lo vorresti un pipino incazzoso? Dimmi, dimmi...


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Caro Oscurello Mio
> ecco a te il sogno mio:
> 
> incontrarti in una rimessa di periferia
> ...



......
Porca puttana.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ......
> Porca puttana.
> 
> 
> ...


Le chiazze rosse e rosa effettivamente sono un poco inquietanti. Donano al tutto una certa aria splatter alla Rob Zombie


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna, a sangue niente meno.


Ma di che ti stupisci. Ogni tanto hai delle pennellate torde.

Una che esce di notte. Sale sui tram per leggere un libro. Sperando di incontrare il giustiziere oscuro della notte gran flagellatore di culi.
Secondo te.
Vuole l anal al velluto?


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Wow... mi piace suscitarti questa fantasia virtuale così elegante. Grazie!
> (ma se accadesse nella realtà non so se finirebbe proprio col caffè)


Beccata!
Anche Fantastica ha gli ormoni!



Certo...per nick di nome Morfeo che...insomma.
Non é che leggi e ti umidifichi di passione.

Credo io.

Mah...sto 3d é proprio krety.

Strano. Non avrei detto.
Sembra la caneretta dei ragazzi.
Nel reato del forum gli adulti.
Qui i kreti.



:festa:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma io ce l ho già un Pipino gioioso.
> Adesso ne voglio uno incazzoso.
> Uffa


Questo invece ha la musica nel sangue 

PS: Anche se il video è su youporn...non è assolutamente porno. Parola di Tuba. (Basta che non fate caso alle varie pubblicità)

http://www.youporn.com/watch/30165/my-singing-penis/


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> E dai, come lo vorresti un pipino incazzoso? Dimmi, dimmi...


Hai in mente i muri di cui parlavano prima Tuba e company?


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Beccata!
> Anche Fantastica ha gli ormoni!
> 
> 
> ...


No, Tebina mia, non ti esaltare, hai letto con troppo entusiasmo. Penso che lui dopo cena intenderebbe proseguire se ci incontrassimo in realtà, oltre il caffè.


----------



## morfeo78 (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> invece metre si fa un pompino si puo anche fumare.....capisci? il cervello stereo...


Mmmmh....  Interessante! 

peraio:


----------



## morfeo78 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, Tebina mia, non ti esaltare, hai letto con troppo entusiasmo. Penso che lui dopo cena intenderebbe proseguire se ci incontrassimo in realtà, oltre il caffè.


Mi dispiace,  dopo cena tornerei a fare il mio "lavoro".....

morfeo!  :mexican:


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace,  dopo cena tornerei a fare il mio "lavoro".....
> 
> morfeo!  :mexican:



balli... 
per caso?


----------



## mic (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai in mente i muri di cui parlavano prima Tuba e company?


In effetti... Tebe con le mani appoggiate al muro...mmmmmhh...


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> In effetti... Tebe con le mani appoggiate al muro...mmmmmhh...


----------



## mic (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


>


Sesso animale DOPO i tramonti...




Kreti appena sveglia.


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Sesso animale DOPO i tramonti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. Ok. Ero già li a pensare come si poteva inserire un muro nel mio sesso tramontoso con te.
Quindi alla occorrenza pupi avere anche il Pipino invazzato?
Ottimo.

Super ottimo.
Un Pipino doubleface.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ah. Ok. Ero già li a pensare come si poteva inserire un muro nel mio sesso tramontoso con te.
> Quindi alla occorrenza pupi avere anche il Pipino invazzato?
> Ottimo.
> 
> ...


Sono giorni che sei in modalità kreti, pensi di rinsavire?


----------



## mic (11 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono giorni che sei in modalità kreti, pensi di rinsavire?


Per carità di Dio, lasciala così....


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono giorni che sei in modalità kreti, pensi di rinsavire?


Dici che è ora di fare per un po' la seria?
Peto sono nel mio angoletto kreti.
Pensa un po andassi in giro per il forum a cretineggiare.
Ma senti...che succede fuori da questo 3d?
Ci sono nuovo arrivi?


Paura dei nuovi arrivi.
Visti i prerecedenti...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dici che è ora di fare per un po' la seria?
> Peto sono nel mio angoletto kreti.
> Pensa un po andassi in giro per il forum a cretineggiare.
> Ma senti...che succede fuori da questo 3d?
> ...



No no resta Kreti che almeno mi fai fare due risate:smile:

Nuovi arrivi? 
Solo uno. Storia seria e triste. Difficile dargli una mano ma ci si prova.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no resta Kreti che almeno mi fai fare due risate:smile:
> 
> Nuovi arrivi?
> Solo uno. Storia seria e triste. Difficile dargli una mano ma ci si prova.



Ammazza. ...uno solo ieri


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Dici che è ora di fare per un po' la seria?
> *Peto sono nel mio angoletto kreti.
> Pensa un po andassi in giro per il forum a cretineggiare.
> Ma senti...che succede fuori da questo 3d?
> ...



no


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Caro Oscurello Mio
> ecco a te il sogno mio:
> 
> incontrarti in una rimessa di periferia
> ...


Alessandra sono onorato.Cosa aggiungere?ci conosciamo virtualmente da un pò di tempo,c'è sempre stata simpatia,quella simpatia che inevitabilmente  ci sarebbe anche nel reale.Il resto credo di avertelo sempre detto......!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> perché parlate senza senno di causa?
> semplicemente é una linea per cui dei consorzi di produttori forniscono ad un cliente come Tesco (una delle catene di supermercati piú grossa al mondo ndr) dei vini assolutamente bevibili e non per forza corretti con le polverine. sono vini ITALIANI prodotti in ITALIA!
> i vini con le polverine ci sono anche in italia, nei nostri supermercati e anche nelle nostre enoteche. vini che hanno anche etichette rinomate.
> continuate a bervi i rossi "Corvo" perché hanno l'etichetta famosa....


prima di parlare di vino con me, aspetta di conoscermi meglio, che se fai un giro nella mia cantina vedi la luce.
Senno di causa, pischelletto.
In Italia vengono prodotti ottimi vini ma anche frizzanti anidridi e sciacquature di botte.
Il Tavernello non è uno dei prodotti peggiori ma io manco lo userei per sfumare un risotto.
E se devo bere un vino, io lo faccio per il piacere di berlo, mica devo mandare giù solfiti perchè me l'ha ordinato il dottore.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Comunque*

Mi sembra doverosissimo ringraziare le forumiste di questo posto,per i loro apprezzamenti.Sono un grandissimo PIPPAROLO nel reale, grande scopatore nel virtuale,avrei preferito il contrario, infondo ci sono nato con il pisello fra le mani ....magari ci morirò...!Ringrazio sentitamente anche le "timidone "del forum,free,fiammetta,simy,farfalla,quelle che....e poi rimani seduto sempre sulla solita tavoletta del cesso,pisello fra le mani e sguardo allucinato....!Alessandra merita un discorso a parte,credo che lei sia affascinata dai miei aforismi,dalle mie similitudini,dalla mia spiccata creatività.Mi sembra anche doveroso ringraziare tebe ancora una volta,infondo è l'unica che apre 3d piccanti e pruriginosi....!:up:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lothy, va bene che ieri il Bologna a vinto a Torino, ma oggi te vedo strano. Cosa ti perplime ? Parla con me



A Torino non si vinceva da 34anni,Tuba..pero amico la butto li',lo sai che l'hanno pagata a 8??moltoooo strana...
Venerdi'bis a Milano...il Diavolo e'robetta...poi tocca a li mortacci tuoi..lo sai caro??


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prima di parlare di vino con me, aspetta di conoscermi meglio, che se fai un giro nella mia cantina vedi la luce.
> Senno di causa, pischelletto.
> In Italia vengono prodotti ottimi vini ma anche frizzanti anidridi e sciacquature di botte.
> *Il Tavernello non è uno dei prodotti peggiori ma io manco lo userei per sfumare un risotto*.
> E se devo bere un vino, io lo faccio per il piacere di berlo, mica devo mandare giù solfiti perchè me l'ha ordinato il dottore.


Tendenzialmente uno dovrebbe usare per la cucina lo stesso vino che beve di solito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra doverosissimo ringraziare le forumiste di questo posto,per i loro apprezzamenti.Sono un grandissimo PIPPAROLO nel reale, grande scopatore nel virtuale,avrei preferito il contrario, infondo ci sono nato con il pisello fra le mani ....magari ci morirò...!Ringrazio sentitamente anche le "timidone "del forum,free,fiammetta,simy,farfalla,quelle che....e poi rimani seduto sempre sulla solita tavoletta del cesso,pisello fra le mani e sguardo allucinato....!Alessandra merita un discorso a parte,credo che lei sia affascinata dai miei aforismi,dalle mie similitudini,dalla mia spiccata creatività.Mi sembra anche doveroso ringraziare tebe ancora una volta,infondo è l'unica che apre 3d piccanti e pruriginosi....!:up:


Dimentichi l'unica che va,fa,combina.
A chiacchiere siete tutti eccezionali, devo ammetterlo 
:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente uno dovrebbe usare per la cucina lo stesso vino che beve di solito.


Esatto.
O non usarlo affatto.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dimentichi l'unica che va,fa,combina.
> A chiacchiere siete tutti eccezionali, devo ammetterlo
> :rotfl:


Ti ho volutamente tralasciato,non ti ho menzionato fra le timidone.Ho rispetto per il tuo culetto estroverso.:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ho volutamente tralasciato,non ti ho menzionato fra le timidone.Ho rispetto per il tuo culetto estroverso.:up:


Onorata :up:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prima di parlare di vino con me, aspetta di conoscermi meglio, che se fai un giro nella mia cantina vedi la luce.
> Senno di causa, pischelletto.
> In Italia vengono prodotti ottimi vini ma anche frizzanti anidridi e sciacquature di botte.
> Il Tavernello non è uno dei prodotti peggiori ma io manco lo userei per sfumare un risotto.
> E se devo bere un vino, io lo faccio per il piacere di berlo, mica devo mandare giù solfiti perchè me l'ha ordinato il dottore.



Scherzi???va bene essere di parte e anche difendere il campanile,ma il Sangiovese vero e'altra cosa.E tra Bertinoro e Furle'..sono 10 km.........:smile:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Onorata :up:


Onorata qui,onorato lì,ma se un giorno te pijo te faccio un.....così!:mrgreen:


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> ahhh capito!
> concordo, vale anche per le session di cunnilingus.


mi hanno dato un cartellino rosso per questo post... bigotti!


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prima di parlare di vino con me, aspetta di conoscermi meglio, che se fai un giro nella mia cantina vedi la luce.
> Senno di causa, pischelletto.
> In Italia vengono prodotti ottimi vini ma anche frizzanti anidridi e sciacquature di botte.
> Il Tavernello non è uno dei prodotti peggiori ma io manco lo userei per sfumare un risotto.
> E se devo bere un vino, io lo faccio per il piacere di berlo, mica devo mandare giù solfiti perchè me l'ha ordinato il dottore.



il mio vino preferito è il sauternes, peccato sia solo francese, ma è veramente una delizia incommensurabile!
altro che champagne o altre minchiate


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prima di parlare di vino con me, aspetta di conoscermi meglio, che se fai un giro nella mia cantina vedi la luce.
> Senno di causa, pischelletto.
> In Italia vengono prodotti ottimi vini ma anche frizzanti anidridi e sciacquature di botte.
> Il Tavernello non è uno dei prodotti peggiori ma io manco lo userei per sfumare un risotto.
> E se devo bere un vino, io lo faccio per il piacere di berlo, mica devo mandare giù solfiti perchè me l'ha ordinato il dottore.


perché sei sempre cosí acida con me?
perché?
perché continui a chiamarmi pischelletto in maniera dispregiativa?
perché?
perché credi che io mandi giú vino scadente perché me lo ha prescritto il dottore?
perché?
perché pensi che stessi parlando di vino con te?
perché?
perché credi che del tavernello sia mai entrato in casa mia?
perché?
ma soprattutto... perché?


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra doverosissimo ringraziare le forumiste di questo posto,per i loro apprezzamenti.Sono un grandissimo PIPPAROLO nel reale, grande scopatore nel virtuale,avrei preferito il contrario, infondo ci sono nato con il pisello fra le mani ....magari ci morirò...!*Ringrazio sentitamente anche le "timidone "del forum,*free,fiammetta,simy,farfalla,quelle che....e poi rimani seduto sempre sulla solita tavoletta del cesso,pisello fra le mani e sguardo allucinato....!Alessandra merita un discorso a parte,credo che lei sia affascinata dai miei aforismi,dalle mie similitudini,dalla mia spiccata creatività.Mi sembra anche doveroso ringraziare tebe ancora una volta,infondo è l'unica che apre 3d piccanti e pruriginosi....!:up:



...prego:mrgreen:

comunque l'Alessandra secondo me commette un grosso errore di fondo riguardo ai mezzi di trasposto...Oscuro è più uno da sbattere sul cofano di una (bella) macchina, già detto...:mrgreen:


----------



## Gian (11 Febbraio 2014)

a me piace tantissimo una gentile signora forumista,
purtroppo non ci conosciamo di persona e poi è lontanissima.



:incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ...prego:mrgreen:
> 
> comunque l'Alessandra secondo me commette un grosso errore di fondo riguardo ai mezzi di trasposto...Oscuro è più uno da sbattere sul cofano di una (bella) macchina, già detto...:mrgreen:


Che ti erii fumata quel giorno?:rotfl:


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ti erii fumata quel giorno?:rotfl:



con lo stereo a manetta, aggiungo
che sul tram mica si può!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*SI*



free ha detto:


> con lo stereo a manetta, aggiungo
> che sul tram mica si può!:mrgreen:


Si per coprire i tuoi strilli....


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> perché sei sempre cosí acida con me?
> perché?
> perché continui a chiamarmi pischelletto in maniera dispregiativa?
> perché?
> ...



Perche'tu sei invornito e patacca.Lei no.....poi Duplo lo sai che Sbri e'stra gnocca??non per sentito dire..ma x averal vista...quindi ocio....


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche'tu sei invornito e patacca.Lei no.....poi Duplo lo sai che Sbri e'stra gnocca??non per sentito dire..ma x averal vista...quindi ocio....


duplo é il lego, primo.
invornito e patacca...
e tu saresti?
e il fatto che sia stragnocca, il che mi fa piacere per lei, ma cosa implicherebbe?


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si per coprire i tuoi strilli....



no, i tuoi ululati:rotfl:
c'è anche la luna:mrgreen:


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> a me piace tantissimo una gentile signora forumista,
> purtroppo non ci conosciamo di persona e poi è lontanissima.
> 
> 
> ...



e chi è?

:saggio:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> perché sei sempre cosí acida con me?
> perché?
> perché continui a chiamarmi pischelletto in maniera dispregiativa?
> perché?
> ...



Povero cucciolo

é così dolce, perché lo trattate male?

e poi il tavernello é buono!


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> a me piace tantissimo una gentile signora forumista,
> purtroppo non ci conosciamo di persona e poi è lontanissima.
> 
> 
> ...


mai dire mai nella vita no?


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> no, i tuoi ululati:rotfl:
> c'è anche la luna:mrgreen:


La mia macchina ha un bel cofano,un pò spiovente....un cx di 0.33,sezione frontale ridotta,fai tu.:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche'tu sei invornito e patacca.Lei no.....poi Duplo lo sai che Sbri e'stra gnocca??non per sentito dire..ma x averal vista...quindi ocio....



Embè? Che c'entra? Ocio che?

Lascialo stare, Dupli é roba mia, che scrivo arrapantemente!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> duplo é il lego, primo.
> invornito e patacca...
> e tu saresti?
> *e il fatto che sia stragnocca, il che mi fa piacere per lei,* *ma cosa implicherebbe*?


NIN ZO E MI DISSOCIO.
a parte quello, tu mi hai scritto che dovevo parlare con senno di causa.
Solo perchè ho chiesto che Bacco ci protegga.
Che poi... senno di causa.. 
vabbè.
comunque: 
era la prima volta che ti chiamavo pischelletto.
non ho scritto che io credo che tu beva vino scadente.
non ho idea se il tavernello sia mai entrato a casa tua ma nel caso non si configura alcun reato.
e non sono acida, ho un ph da far invidia, ti ho fatto ridere ben 2 volte.
e tu non fare la vittima prima di venir colpito, che alle donne non piace:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sono in crisi.

Lo so che è sbagliato senno di causa ma al momento non riesco a ritrovare l'espressione giusta.

Aiuto, ho un seminario tra poco e questa cosa mi sta facendo impazzire


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Povero cucciolo
> 
> é così dolce, perché lo trattate male?
> 
> e poi il tavernello é buono!


hai presente i battitori durante i safari nella giungla?:mrgreen: tu resta lì e prendi la mira:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai presente i battitori durante i safari nella giungla?:mrgreen: tu resta lì e prendi la mira:mrgreen:


Anche tu però...non hai languori forumistici?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono in crisi.
> 
> *Lo so che è sbagliato senno di causa ma al momento non riesco a ritrovare l'espressione giusta.
> *
> Aiuto, ho un seminario tra poco e questa cosa mi sta facendo impazzire


ma porca zozza deve essere un virus.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono in crisi.
> 
> Lo so che è sbagliato senno di causa ma al momento non riesco a ritrovare l'espressione giusta.
> 
> Aiuto, ho un seminario tra poco e questa cosa mi sta facendo impazzire


Molla tutto e datti alla macchia.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma porca zozza deve essere un virus.



Come diamine si dice?!?!?!

Aiutami ti prego!!!
Sto per andare a parlare e mi sono fissata con questa cosa!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Molla tutto e datti alla macchia.



Non tentarmi...


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NIN ZO E MI DISSOCIO.
> a parte quello, tu mi hai scritto che dovevo parlare con senno di causa.
> Solo perchè ho chiesto che Bacco ci protegga.
> Che poi... senno di causa..
> ...


HAI VINTO!
mi hai fatto sorridere, ora mi piaci un po' di piú.
di parlare con senno di causa lo dicevo non a te, ma a chi giudica senza conoscere.
io fare la vittima mai, sempre stato carnefice; chiedevo spiegazioni, le ho avute.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eh?
> Allora dillo. Se è uno dei tre confesso.
> Senza problemi.
> Siano tutti bravi a fare gli Otelma senza dire niente.


tzè! Otelma un cazzo! Io so di sapere e tu sai che ho capito. Punto. il resto sono chiacchere.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Febbraio 2014)

Cognizione di causa?

Senno del poi?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non tentarmi...


Senti questa che ti darà la carica:

[video=youtube;VnlihHiEVi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnlihHiEVi4[/video]


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Senno di poi.... e coscienza di causa? Eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cognizione di causa?
> 
> Senno del poi?



COGNIZIONE.

Grazie.

Grazie... fiuuuu...

Ti adoro.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Senno di poi.... e coscienza di causa? Eh?


Cognizione!


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Embè? Che c'entra? Ocio che?
> 
> Lascialo stare, Dupli é roba mia, che scrivo arrapantemente!


tesor... :inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> HAI VINTO!
> mi hai fatto sorridere, ora mi piaci un po' di piú.
> di parlare con senno di causa lo dicevo non a te, ma a chi giudica senza conoscere.
> io fare la vittima mai, sempre stato carnefice; chiedevo spiegazioni, le ho avute.


Volevo dirti che è una bella maturona, la nostra Sbriciolata. Cioè, per dimensioni più maturetta, però potrebbe piacerti. Dai oh, datti da fare che secondo me ci sta.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Volevo dirti che è una bella maturona, la nostra Sbriciolata. Cioè, per dimensioni più maturetta, però potrebbe piacerti. Dai oh, datti da fare che secondo me ci sta.



Oh ma la piantate?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche tu però...non hai languori forumistici?


che vuoi mai Oscuro.
Per me il tempo di certe cose è passato... manco mi ricordo più che è il languore.
Oramai mi sono rassegnata, ho raggiunto la pace dei sensi, riesco persino a levitare.
Credo che disdirò anche l'abbonamento a Cuoio&frusta e comincerò a leggere gli oroscopi.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> HAI VINTO!
> mi hai fatto sorridere, *ora mi piaci un po' di piú.
> *di parlare con senno di causa lo dicevo non a te, ma a chi giudica senza conoscere.
> io fare la vittima mai, sempre stato carnefice; chiedevo spiegazioni, le ho avute.



lei è supermegameravigliosa  senza alcun dubbio


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oh ma la piantate?


Ma che vuoi tu, culacchiona? Vai a farti in brick di Tavernello!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> *Cognizione di causa?
> 
> *Senno del poi?


cazzerola, non mi veniva, grazie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Volevo dirti che è una bella maturona, la nostra Sbriciolata. Cioè, per dimensioni più maturetta, però potrebbe piacerti. Dai oh, datti da fare che secondo me ci sta.


tu parli senza COGNIZIONE DI CAUSA. (che bello, grazie ancora Quintina)
Che poi il ragazzo è di Quintina e Quintina è un'amica e quindi nun se po fffa.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu parli senza COGNIZIONE DI CAUSA. (che bello, grazie ancora Quintina)
> Che poi il ragazzo è di Quintina e Quintina è un'amica e quindi nun se po fffa.


Allora: hai cinquant'anni? Sei matura. Ti vesti alla primigi per la taglia? Sei maturetta. Tsk.


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oh ma la piantate?


tranquilla cucciola...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora: *hai cinquant'anni?* Sei matura. Ti vesti alla primigi per la taglia? Sei maturetta. Tsk.


No. emmidispiace, JB, sono più ggggiovane.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. emmidispiace, JB, sono più ggggiovane.


Vabbè, 49.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, 49.


48


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, 49.


tu sei vecchiaccio per tutto il resto, pensa un po.....vecchiaccio
hai una mentalita da vecchio, ragioni da vecchio, ti vesti sicuro da vecchio e borbotti come un vecio


----------



## mic (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente uno dovrebbe usare per la cucina lo stesso vino che beve di solito.


Perchè?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu sei vecchiaccio per tutto il resto, pensa un po.....vecchiaccio
> hai una mentalita da vecchio, ragioni da vecchio, ti vesti sicuro da vecchio e borbotti come un vecio


e' anche pelato!

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mic (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu sei vecchiaccio per tutto il resto, pensa un po.....vecchiaccio
> hai una mentalita da vecchio, ragioni da vecchio, ti vesti sicuro da vecchio e borbotti come un vecio


Cavolo Miss, essere respinta ti fa proprio male.....non gli dai tregua...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Perchè?


Perchè insaporisci il cibo con lo stesso vino e quindi non alteri l'assaggio con uve e note  diverse.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 48


Che ne sai, amico bassista?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Cavolo Miss, essere respinta ti fa proprio male.....non gli dai tregua...


ti risulta che lui ne dia a me?
io non sono mai stata respinta in vita mai, in nessun campo.....devo accettarlo ma non ci riesco....e cosi lo massacro.....e ne ho di tempo libero..... ah!!

cmq ha ragione lui...
una volta il mio compagno venne a cena a casa mia, parliamo del 2008....per la prima volta a cena da mia madre....
fece per versargli del vino nel bocchiere, mia madre a lui, e lui, al quale il vino non convinceva, le blocco' la mano e le disse: sta bona, che questo mi madre non lo usa manco per cucina'.......
cafone.....
sono rimasta basita....ma mi sono fatta grosse risate.....


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Perchè?


Perchè non è che bevi qualcosa di decente e poi cucini con la merda, sai com'è.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che ne sai, amico bassista?


sparavo a caso amico chitarrista.


----------



## mic (11 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perchè insaporisci il cibo con lo stesso vino e quindi non alteri l'assaggio con uve e note  diverse.


Il fatto  è che un piatto rispecchia certi parametri nel sapore. 
In molti casi, il vino che lo accompagna lo esalta, quindi ci vuole un vino che assolva a questa funzione. (Non parlo ovviamente di gusti personali)


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ti risulta che lui ne dia a me?
> io non sono mai stata respinta in vita mai, in nessun campo.....devo accettarlo ma non ci riesco....e cosi lo massacro.....e ne ho di tempo libero..... ah!!
> 
> cmq ha ragione lui...
> ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Il fatto è che un piatto rispecchia certi parametri nel sapore.
> In molti casi, il vino che lo accompagna lo esalta, quindi ci vuole un vino che assolva a questa funzione. (Non parlo ovviamente di gusti personali)



Dovrebbe essere lo stesso vino che dovresti accompagnare al cibo. Ma sono teorie da sommelier che io non ho mai seguito. Quasi mai.
Me le hanno solo spiegate.....


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ti risulta che lui ne dia a me?
> io non sono mai stata respinta in vita mai, in nessun campo.....devo accettarlo ma non ci riesco....e cosi lo massacro.....e ne ho di tempo libero..... ah!!
> 
> cmq ha ragione lui...
> ...



Un lord d'altri tempi, il tuo compagno.


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè non è che bevi qualcosa di decente e poi cucini con la merda, sai com'è.


non vorrei fare il saputello, ma non sempre é lo stesso vino.
Alcuni piatti li sfumi col bianco e li accompagni col rosso, per esempio... 
peró si in generale ha senso usare lo stesso vino.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un lord d'altri tempi, il tuo compagno.


ciociaro...che ce voi fa'.....


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> non vorrei fare il saputello, ma non sempre é lo stesso vino.
> Alcuni piatti li sfumi col bianco e li accompagni col rosso, per esempio...
> peró si in generale ha senso usare lo stesso vino.


Io parlavo di qualità non dello stesso vino. Se bevi il tavernello e poi cucini pure con quello va bene, ma se bevi Brunello e cucini col tavernello hai qualche problema. Se poi bevi il tavernello e cucini col Brunello sei un genio e ti amo.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> non vorrei fare il saputello, ma non sempre é lo stesso vino.
> Alcuni piatti li sfumi col bianco e li accompagni col rosso, per esempio...
> peró si in generale ha senso usare lo stesso vino.


scusa...tipo quali...
io cucino tanto e spoesso ma non mi e' mai capitato di sfumare col bainco e accompagnare col rosso...e viceversa...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io parlavo di qualità non dello stesso vino. Se bevi il tavernello e poi cucini pure con quello va bene, ma se bevi Brunello e cucini col tavernello hai qualche problema. Se poi bevi il tavernello e cucini col Brunello sei un genio e ti amo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

In verità, mi hanno spiegato che dovrebbe essere proprio lo stesso tipo. Magari case diverse ma lo stesso tipo. Non sono un esperto.

Però sta cosa di cucinare con il Brunello del '84 e bere un tavernello mi ispira. :rotfl:


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io parlavo di qualità non dello stesso vino. Se bevi il tavernello e poi cucini pure con quello va bene, ma se bevi Brunello e cucini col tavernello hai qualche problema. *Se poi bevi il tavernello e cucini col Brunello sei un genio e ti amo.*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa...tipo quali...
> io cucino tanto e spoesso ma non mi e' mai capitato di sfumare col bainco e accompagnare col rosso...e viceversa...


alcuni arrosti di carni bianche, per esempio.
hanno bisogno di un vino piú acidulo, ma poi si accompagnano con il vino rosso.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ciociaro...che ce voi fa'.....


Che ci voglio fare? Tanti di quegli schiaffi che alla prossima gli attacchi di panico gli sarebbero venuti solo a pensarci.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io parlavo di qualità non dello stesso vino. Se bevi il tavernello e poi cucini pure con quello va bene, ma se bevi Brunello e cucini col tavernello hai qualche problema. Se poi bevi il tavernello e cucini col Brunello sei un genio e ti amo.


Cosa sono tavernello e brunello?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che ci voglio fare? Tanti di quegli schiaffi che alla prossima gli attacchi di panico gli sarebbero venuti solo a pensarci.



ma vai vai.....
ma quali schiaffi....lo sai che con la violenza non si risolve nulla?
e poi io e mia madre abbiamo riso.....conta quello......tu massacreresti cristo in crcoe...quindi non e' che io e lui faccimao proprio testo...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> In verità, mi hanno spiegato che dovrebbe essere proprio lo stesso tipo. Magari case diverse ma lo stesso tipo. Non sono un esperto.
> 
> Però sta cosa di cucinare con il Brunello del '84 e bere un tavernello mi ispira. :rotfl:


Dipende da cosa devi fare. Non è che SEMPRE lo stesso tipo. Il fatto di sfumare col vino è perchè evaporando l'alcol rimane il sapore, ma lì il discorso si fa complesso ed articolato e non è detto che necessariamente vada abbinato al palato lo stesso vino che uno ha usato per il fondo di cottura.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma vai vai.....
> ma quali schiaffi....lo sai che con la violenza non si risolve nulla?
> e poi io e mia madre abbiamo riso.....conta quello......tu massacreresti cristo in crcoe...quindi non e' che io e lui faccimao proprio testo...


No. Oh, ridi quanto ti pare ma la buona educazione è buona educazione e tu non ti rivolgi a mia madre come uno svantaggiato della merda. Vali per come ti fai trattare, ricordatelo. Quello conta, il resto sono stupidaggini.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma vai vai.....
> ma quali schiaffi....lo sai che con la violenza non si risolve nulla?
> e poi io e mia madre abbiamo riso.....conta quello......tu massacreresti cristo in crcoe...quindi non e' che io e lui faccimao proprio testo...



su questo ha ragione lui, se uno si rivolgesse a mia madre in quel modo altro che lo appiccichi al muro


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Oh, ridi quanto ti pare ma la buona educazione è buona educazione e tu non ti rivolgi a mia madre come uno svantaggiato della merda. Vali per come ti fai trattare, ricordatelo. Quello conta, il resto sono stupidaggini.


queste sono le tue teorie del cazzo......
e' una persona educatissima......e non parla manco romanaccio.....lo fa ogni tanto perche fa ridere me e mia ma madre, proprio perche non sa farlo.....
non ti stare a preoccupare e se vuoi saperlo, emerito imbecille, mi stai inziando ad offendere.....non mi sono mai scelta persone maleducate, ne amici ne ragazzi, ne ragazze....chiaro?
a me me pari piu svantaggaito te a rincorrere una cassiera che manco te la da.....
non parlarmi piu


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> *su questo ha ragione lui*, se uno si rivolgesse a mia madre in quel modo altro che lo appiccichi al muro


Un po' su tutto volendo, ma lascio correre perchè sono modesto.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> su questo ha ragione lui, se uno si rivolgesse a mia madre in quel modo altro che lo appiccichi al muro


simy pure te....ha ragione lui.....ma cosa? leggi sotto.....ma scusate, ma pensate che io starei 6 anni con un amleducato vero? cioe' uno che giornalmente si rivolge cosi a mia madre?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> queste sono le tue teorie del cazzo......
> e' una persona educatissima......e non parla manco romanaccio.....lo fa ogni tanto perche fa ridere me e mia ma madre, proprio perche non sa farlo.....
> non ti stare a preoccupare e se vuoi saperlo, emerito imbecille, mi stai inziando ad offendere.....non mi sono mai scelta persone maleducate, ne amici ne ragazzi, ne ragazze....chiaro?
> a me me pari piu svantaggaito te a rincorrere una cassiera che manco te la da.....
> non parlarmi piu


Chiaro, ti stendi a pelle di lepoardo qualsiasi cosa faccia o dica, o la prendi a ridere o non la prendi affatto. Quindi.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiaro, ti stendi a pelle di lepoardo *qualsiasi cosa faccia o dica*, o la prendi a ridere o non la prendi affatto. Quindi.


tu o lui?
tu sei piu maleducato di lui per la cronaca...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu o lui?
> tu sei piu maleducato di lui per la cronaca...


Sono anche più intelligente, bello, sensibbbile, altruista ed eterosessuale.


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> mi hanno dato un cartellino rosso per questo post... bigotti!


Pareggiamo con un bel verde tebano.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono anche più intelligente, bello, sensibbbile, altruista ed eterosessuale.


allora, intelligente e bello direi di no.....e' bellissimo lui.....
sensibile...mi prendi per il culo?
altruista forse.....lui e' molto egoista....
etrosessuale......bo...ma che paragone e'? sta con me deficente, mica co un uomo....
ma vai vai....parlami un po della tua signora piuttosto


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> a me piace tantissimo una gentile signora forumista,
> purtroppo non ci conosciamo di persona e poi è lontanissima.
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmhhh...le gentilissime signore di questo forum sono solo le fedeli...
Che noia.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Un po' su tutto volendo*, ma lascio correre perchè sono modesto.


Sai che non lo ammetterò mai :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> simy pure te....ha ragione lui.....ma cosa? leggi sotto.....ma scusate, *ma pensate che io starei 6 anni con un amleducato vero? cioe' uno che giornalmente si rivolge cosi a mia madre*?



non ho detto questo, solo che se uno si rivolgesse cosi a mia madre un vaffanculo non glielo leva nessuno


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> tzè! Otelma un cazzo! Io so di sapere e tu sai che ho capito. Punto. il resto sono chiacchere.


Veramente non ho capito.
Comunque va bene.
Convinyo tu ok.
L importante. Esserne convinti.



Mah...


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Senno di poi.... e coscienza di causa? Eh?


Deve aver bevuto


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho detto questo, solo che se uno si rivolgesse cosi a mia madre un vaffanculo non glielo leva nessuno


ma, mica gli ha detto stronza......

cmq capisco.....detto cosi out of the blue ci sta che uno dice: ti mando a fanculo....
uno deve conoscerel le persone......mia mamma come mio papa, lo conoscono molto bene e sanno come'e' fatto......
a parte essere molto educato ha un rispetto incredibile verso tutto e tutti.... (giudica un po troppo questo si....infatti mi incazzo spesso), ma e' un amore di uomo...
perchio' capisco i vostri point of view.....


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> allora, intelligente e bello direi di no.....e' bellissimo lui.....
> sensibile...mi prendi per il culo?
> altruista forse.....lui e' molto egoista....
> etrosessuale......bo...ma che paragone e'? *sta con me* deficente, mica co un uomo....
> ma vai vai....parlami un po della tua signora piuttosto


Appunto.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto.


vabbe ciao jb......vali meno di nulla per me....
bella....


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Mmmmhhh...le gentilissime signore di questo forum sono solo le fedeli...
> Che noia.
> 
> :mrgreen:


Hai ragione pure su questo,ste donne del forum due palle....!:up:


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione pure su questo,ste donne del forum due palle....!:up:


Anche gli uomini peró.
Hai notato come qui xopra ci sono venuto di sfuggita e tutti timidini?
Meno male che c é il giustiziere della notte dei culi che alza un pó il tutto se no mi sembra di essere su monaci.it


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vabbe ciao jb......vali meno di nulla per me....
> bella....


Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhah!


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Ah*



Tebe ha detto:


> Anche gli uomini peró.
> Hai notato come qui xopra ci sono venuto di sfuggita e tutti timidini?
> Meno male che c é il giustiziere della notte dei culi che alza un pó il tutto se no mi sembra di essere su monaci.it


A proposito.Detto fra noi,capisco pure che abbiam avuto trascorsi poco idilliaci,quindi per me il tuo sedere è sacro,ma una pecora tenendoti per il collo con una mano non sarebbe male.Solo una pecora,così per conoscersi,e farti le scuse  a spinte.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A proposito.Detto fra noi,capisco pure che abbiam avuto trascorsi poco idilliaci,quindi per me il tuo sedere è sacro,ma una pecora tenendoti per il collo con una mano non sarebbe male.Solo una pecora,così per conoscersi,e farti le scuse a spinte.




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma sei kreti pure tu


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 48


bravo occhietti. Mica tutti qui sono dei rimba anzitempo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bravo occhietti. Mica tutti qui sono dei rimba anzitempo.:mrgreen:


Vabbè, penso che a quarantotto primavere sei comunque abbastanza matura da piacere a coso lì, quello col lubrificante in avatar. Duplicolon.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

ma c'e' un modo per non vedere mai piu questo bruttissimo avatr di marlon?
ve prego....posso fare solo ignore? non ho altre opzioni? tipo distruggi l utente tal dei tali....?


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma sei kreti pure tu


Sono serissimo,io una bella pecora aggressiva con tebe,magari con qualche morso sul collo e slinguazzata sui lobi....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, penso che a quarantotto primavere *sei comunque abbastanza matura *da piacere a coso lì, quello col lubrificante in avatar. Duplicolon.


intendi frollata al punto giusto?
eh ma nin zo.
Ogni bestia ha la frollatura sua. E comunque potrei essere coriacea per i suoi giovIni dentini.
Se non m'accompagna poi con il vino giusto non se ne parla.


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A proposito.Detto fra noi,capisco pure che abbiam avuto trascorsi poco idilliaci,quindi per me il tuo sedere è sacro,ma una pecora tenendoti per il collo con una mano non sarebbe male.Solo una pecora,così per conoscersi,e farti le scuse  a spinte.


Mmmmhhh...in effetti delle scuse cosi a spinte ci starebbero pure bene.
la pecora poi...
:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A proposito.Detto fra noi,capisco pure che abbiam avuto trascorsi poco idilliaci,quindi per me il tuo sedere è sacro,ma una pecora tenendoti per il collo con una mano non sarebbe male.Solo una pecora,così per conoscersi,e farti le scuse a spinte.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> intendi frollata al punto giusto?
> eh ma nin zo.
> Ogni bestia ha la frollatura sua. E comunque potrei essere coriacea per i suoi giovIni dentini.
> Se non m'accompagna poi con il vino giusto non se ne parla.


Non so. Immagino che se gli piace la donna matura tu sarai ben matura. Poi, oh: alla peggio uno ti lascia un po' a frollare, in effetti, e poi vieni via che è un piacere.


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono serissimo,io una bella pecora aggressiva con tebe,magari con qualche morso sul collo e slinguazzata sui lobi....


E qualche bella sculaciata a mano aperta sulle chiappe non voresti darmela?
La sculacciata é d obbligo.
Per Dio.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> E qualche bella sculaciata a mano aperta sulle chiappe non voresti darmela?
> La sculacciata é d obbligo.
> Per Dio.


Potrei darti anche un morso sulle chiappe?magari con l'altra mano ti tengo una microtetta?Ripeto io sono serio....!Tebe mi ispira una bella pecora aggressiva,niente culo almeno le prime volte!


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma per stendere definitivamente lei così non ti chiede l'extra?


stavo pensando alla stessa cosa


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


>


E si,dai!Qui dentro tutti maschioni....poi però mica scrivono......Io ci metto la faccia ed il resto.Le donne tutte timidine tranne tebe.Cazzo gli va riconosciuto.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche gli uomini peró.
> Hai notato come qui xopra ci sono venuto di sfuggita e tutti timidini?
> Meno male che c é il giustiziere della notte dei culi che alza un pó il tutto se no mi sembra di essere su monaci.it


In effetti tutti timidi... Bah giorno


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,dai!Qui dentro tutti maschioni....poi però mica scrivono......*Io ci metto la faccia* ed il resto.Le donne tutte timidine tranne tebe.Cazzo gli va riconosciuto.


Quella lì dell'avatar?


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Ecco*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quella lì dell'avatar?


Te sei n'altro.....!Dai cosa faresti a free?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so. Immagino che se gli piace la donna matura tu sarai ben matura. Poi, oh: alla peggio uno ti lascia un po' a frollare, in effetti, e poi vieni via che è un piacere.


sì ma, il mio bel giovIne, non è che giaccio invenduta sul bancone del macellaio, acciocchè tu mi debba mettere in promozione, prima che inizi la decomposizione.
Mi sono opportunamente ricoperta di strani unguenti, tra cui il bitume, ed odoro di cannella.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Te sei n'altro.....!Dai cosa faresti a free?


Ma Free è fedele, mica pseudo kreti.


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potrei darti anche un morso sulle chiappe?magari con l'altra mano ti tengo una microtetta?Ripeto io sono serio....!Tebe mi ispira una bella pecora aggressiva,niente culo almeno le prime volte!


Quanto mi piace la pecora. Lo so. Sono ripetitiva..
il morso chiapposo é ben accetto. E concordo niente culo le prime volte.
Mi sa che bisogna andarci piano con me.
Ormai sono tornata vergine.
Anni e anni e anni senza praticare.
Ricordo vagamente che ero decisamente sotto i 30 quando incontrai l uono anal della mia vita...mi sembra fossero gli anni 20 quando l anal era fuorilegge.

Ok. Vado a vedermi un porno anal.
Giusto per rinfrescare la memoria.




Oscuro salvami tu dalla verginità coatta!


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti tutti timidi... Bah giorno


Io la mia l'ho detta. Non ho fatto i nomi.....




ma se proprio devo...............






.pagate


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti tutti timidi... Bah giorno


Timido io?Sono nato con il pisello a bandiera,l'ostetrica ha lasciato il,numero a mia madre.....


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Timido io?Sono nato con il pisello a bandiera,l*'ostetrica ha lasciato il,numero a mia madre.....*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, penso che a quarantotto primavere sei comunque abbastanza matura da piacere a coso lì, quello col lubrificante in avatar. Duplicolon.


suca! :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,dai!Qui dentro tutti maschioni....poi però mica scrivono......Io ci metto la faccia ed il resto.Le donne tutte timidine tranne tebe.Cazzo gli va riconosciuto.


io a Tebe riconosco questo ed altro.:smile:


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Timido io?Sono nato con il pisello a bandiera,l'ostetrica ha lasciato il,numero a mia madre.....


ok Tebe t'ha attaccato la cretinite


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Quanto mi piace la pecora. Lo so. Sono ripetitiva..
> il morso chiapposo é ben accetto. E concordo niente culo le prime volte.
> Mi sa che bisogna andarci piano con me.
> Ormai sono tornata vergine.
> ...


Tebe abbiam un passato burrascoso,possiamo fare anche una pecora con mano che ti tappa la bocca fino a farti mancare il respiro...per il culo aspettiamo un pò.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ok Tebe t'ha attaccato la cretinite


Tutto vero....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> suca! :up:


@jb: .........................................


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> intendi frollata al punto giusto?
> eh ma nin zo.
> Ogni bestia ha la frollatura sua. E comunque potrei essere coriacea *per i suoi giovIni dentini*.
> *Se non m'accompagna poi con il vino giusto non se ne parla.*


*
non preoccuparti che sono affilati *
*non sbaglio mai *:up:


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

Oscuro in cretinite?




Paura.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mi fa cagare la pasta cacio e pepe. meglio una birra....


ma tra un round e l'altro cacio e pepe, carbonara, birra...macchesiete, camionisti?


Io esigo: bollicine ben più serie e qualche stuzzichino invitante, e pezzetti di formaggio, da prendere con le dita. Thas's all :wide-grin:

se potessi, vivrei un continuo aperitivo


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe abbiam un passato burrascoso,possiamo fare anche una pecora con mano che ti tappa la bocca fino a farti mancare il respiro...per il culo aspettiamo un pò.


Ok. Aggiudicato.

Saró la tua Galatea anal


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ok. Aggiudicato.
> 
> Saró la tua Galatea anal


Non vorrei sembrarti invedente e irrispettoso.Posso venirti in faccia?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Timido io?Sono nato con il pisello a bandiera,l'ostetrica ha lasciato il,numero a mia madre.....


 Ma tu eri escluso con te tocca prender il numero e far la fila come dal dottore 
Ah ah ah ma aveva 70 anni!!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> @jb: .........................................


Che c'è?


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu eri escluso con te tocca prender il numero e far la fila come dal dottore
> Ah ah ah ma aveva 70 anni!!!!!


Tranquilla quando trovi il coraggio per te faccio ogni tipo di eccezione....:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non vorrei sembrarti invedente e irrispettoso.Posso venirti in faccia?


AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH!

E comunque mica si chiede. Oh.


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma tra un round e l'altro cacio e pepe, carbonara, birra...macchesiete, camionisti?
> 
> 
> Io esigo: bollicine ben più serie e qualche stuzzichino invitante, e pezzetti di formaggio, da prendere con le dita. Thas's all :wide-grin:
> ...


oooh vedi che qualcuno la pensa come me.
AB, hai classe!


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non vorrei sembrarti invedente e irrispettoso.Posso venirti in faccia?


Solo se posso farlo anche io con te.
Adoro i cunilingus che mi fanno venire.
Che ne dici?


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sarei molto curiosa di vedere come è strutturata la cucina di Tubarao.


mah, io avevo il piano cottura imbullonato al capo del tavolone, praticamente in mezzo alla stanza (che si suo, era praticamente un leaving). C'era spazio per orge di qualsiasi tempo, volendo, e tutto senza smettere di mescolare il sugo (cit.)


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma tra un round e l'altro cacio e pepe, carbonara, birra...macchesiete, camionisti?
> 
> 
> Io esigo: bollicine ben più serie e qualche stuzzichino invitante, e pezzetti di formaggio, da prendere con le dita. Thas's all :wide-grin:
> ...


Che t'hanno fatto i camionisti ?  Ne conosco diversi Upper Class


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che c'è?


nun te dà pensiero, che prima o poi ricambio la cortesia:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> oooh vedi che qualcuno la pensa come me.
> AB, hai classe!


Aspè, però mi sa che per te è troppo giovane.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nun te dà pensiero, che prima o poi ricambio la cortesia:mrgreen:


Già ne ho di mio, tranquilla.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potrei darti anche un morso sulle chiappe?magari con l'altra mano ti tengo una microtetta?Ripeto io sono serio....!*Tebe mi ispira una bella pecora aggressiva,*niente culo almeno le prime volte!


Mi permetto di dissentire Esimio se la raffigurazione mentale che ho di Tebe è esatta......il meglio è in un altro tipo di faccenda


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Solo se posso farlo anche io con te.
> Adoro i cunilingus che mi fanno venire.
> Che ne dici?


Perfetto.Magari una volta ti metti in paio di occhiali da vista tipo dottoressa in ospedale e ti vengo in pieno viso, sulle lenti degli occhiali.Quindi sei clitoridea?


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè, però mi sa che per te è troppo giovane.


quanti argomenti hai? 2 e 1/2? che noia...:dorme:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi permetto di dissentire Esimio se la raffigurazione mentale che ho di Tebe è esatta......il meglio è in un altro tipo di faccenda


Io e tebe non siamo in ottimi rapporti,per rispetto non posso asfalaltargli il culo alla prima botta.Ci vuole rispetto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Che t'hanno fatto i camionisti* ?  Ne conosco diversi Upper Class


ma niente, solo li evito 

preferisco gli spilluzzicatori di tramezzini :wide-grin:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> quanti argomenti hai? 2 e 1/2? che noia...:dorme:


Mica è colpa mia se è relativamente giovine. Ou. Poi fai tu.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io e tebe non siamo in ottimi rapporti,per rispetto non posso asfalaltargli il culo alla prima botta.Ci vuole rispetto.


un cavaliere d'altri tempi. Sei proprio anacr...ehm, volevo dire antistorico.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma niente, solo li evito
> 
> preferisco gli spilluzzicatori di tramezzini :wide-grin:


Guarda, alle volte penso che potrei venire ad un meeting giusto per lanciarti qualche pietra da lontano. Evito i camionisti, w l'ape. Ma porca puttana. PORCA PUTTANA.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un cavaliere d'altri tempi. Sei proprio anacr...ehm, volevo dire antistorico.


Ci vuole rispetto,della donna e della situazione.Non mi prederei mai il culo di tebe alla prima uscita,dovremmo prima chiarirci con una bella pecora pacificatoria.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io e tebe non siamo in ottimi rapporti,per rispetto non posso asfalaltargli il culo alla prima botta.*Ci vuole rispetto.*


Quello sempre, non sia mai che poi si venga a dire che si sia persone poco educate. :up:

Ma io mi riferivo al fatto che per me il meglio di (una come) Tebe non è a pecora.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma niente, solo li evito


Colpa loro che sono camionisti


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, alle volte penso che potrei venire ad un meeting giusto per lanciarti qualche pietra da lontano. Evito i camionisti, w l'ape. Ma porca puttana. PORCA PUTTANA.


respira, è facile, ce la puoi fare


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Ah*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Quello sempre, non sia mai che poi si venga a dire che si sia persone poco educate. :up:
> 
> Ma io mi riferivo al fatto che per me il meglio di (una come) Tebe non è a pecora.


Può essere, a pecora faccio prima a mordergli il collo.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

vabbè ho capito, devo uscire dal thread prima che sbotto a ridere in faccia al mio capo


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Può essere, a pecora faccio prima a mordergli il collo.


Vado a prendere il caffè e poi ti dico


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè ho capito, devo uscire dal thread prima che sbotto a ridere in faccia al mio capo



Sapessi quante volte m'è capitato... ho sparso in giro la voce che sono pazza, così mi paro


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma niente, *solo li evito
> *
> preferisco gli spilluzzicatori di tramezzini :wide-grin:


tendenzialmente, in autostrada, pure io. Cerco di sorpassarli in fretta, perlopiù.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Ahhhah*



Simy ha detto:


> vabbè ho capito, devo uscire dal thread prima che sbotto a ridere in faccia al mio capo


E che due coglioni.Ma non hai fantasie tu?uno che ti arroventa il culo?uno che ti schizza in un occhio?che ti viene sulle natiche?mamma mia...suor simy coraggio....a giaguara dei noantri....che du coglioni.....!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già ne ho di mio, tranquilla.


pure io starei apppposto, grazie.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tendenzialmente, in autostrada, pure io. Cerco di sorpassarli in fretta, perlopiù.


Tu di uomini capisci poco.Il fascino del camionista?ma ndo cazzo vai sbri?ascella pezzata,mutande rasta, gialle davanti con frenata marrone dietro,cavezza al collo,pacco pesante con prostata ingrossata,coglioni anemici,canotta ingiallita altezza ascelle,il camionista è il vero uomo.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Ah*



oscuro ha detto:


> Tu di uomini capisci poco.Il fascino del camionista?ma ndo cazzo vai sbri?ascella pezzata,mutande rasta, gialle davanti con frenata marrone dietro,cavezza al collo,pacco pesante con prostata ingrossata,coglioni anemici,canotta ingiallita altezza ascelle,il camionista è il vero uomo.


Dimenticavo pedalini gialli su zoccolo da infermiere bianco....!Superbi.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> respira, è facile, ce la puoi fare


Mi viene voglia d'insultarti in francese, se lo sapessi abbastanza bene lo farei. Puttana eva di una sfigata cerebrospenta classista pezzente complessata di merda senza arte nè parte a quarant'anni suonati come una cogliona senza soldi e pure upper class wanna be, vaffanculo tu e l'anarchia, li vegetarianesimo d'accatto, i loft, gli aperitivi, l'intellighenzia, e trovati un cazzo di lavoro, magari a servire dietro un bancone di un autogrill invece di stare a quarant'anni a pensare d'essere figa tra gli yuppies fuori tempo a Manhattan.
Non rende quanto in francese, però. Vabbè.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi viene voglia d'insultarti in francese, se lo sapessi abbastanza bene lo farei. Puttana eva di una sfigata cerebrospenta classista pezzente complessata di merda senza arte nè parte a quarant'anni suonati come una cogliona senza soldi e pure upper class wanna be, vaffanculo tu e l'anarchia, li vegetarianesimo d'accatto, i loft, gli aperitivi, l'intellighenzia, e trovati un cazzo di lavoro, magari a servire dietro un bancone di un autogrill invece di stare a quarant'anni a pensare d'essere figa tra gli yuppies fuori tempo a Manhattan.
> Non rende quanto in francese, però. Vabbè.


Cosa gli faresti ad annab?non fare il timidone!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu di uomini capisci poco.Il fascino del camionista?ma ndo cazzo vai sbri?ascella pezzata,mutande rasta, gialle davanti con frenata marrone dietro,cavezza al collo,pacco pesante con prostata ingrossata,coglioni anemici,canotta ingiallita altezza ascelle,il camionista è il vero uomo.


Non metto in dubbio. Io li evito quando loro sono sul camion e io sul mio potente mezzo. Sai com'è...


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi viene voglia d'insultarti in francese, se lo sapessi abbastanza bene lo farei. Puttana eva di una sfigata cerebrospenta classista pezzente complessata di merda senza arte nè parte a quarant'anni suonati come una cogliona senza soldi e pure upper class wanna be, vaffanculo tu e l'anarchia, li vegetarianesimo d'accatto, i loft, gli aperitivi, l'intellighenzia, e trovati un cazzo di lavoro, magari a servire dietro un bancone di un autogrill invece di stare a quarant'anni a pensare d'essere figa tra gli yuppies fuori tempo a Manhattan.
> Non rende quanto in francese, però. Vabbè.


ma come sei educato....mamma mia.....ma ci vieni a casa mia a fare una lezione al mio ragazzo su come si deve essere educati? 
e a tua moglie gliele dici ste cose? noooo certo che noooo, tu sei bravo ed educato.....allora forse le dici alla cassiera, povera donna......ma tua moglie lo sa della cassiera? che dice e' felice?
non azzardarti mai piu a fare un altra valutazione del cazzo sulla mia relazione. 
e non commentami mai piu ne qui ne li.......io non ti cago tranquillo, i'd rather shit on my hand and then clap them on my face....
emerito imbecille sfigato


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi viene voglia d'insultarti in francese, se lo sapessi abbastanza bene lo farei. Puttana eva di una sfigata cerebrospenta classista pezzente complessata di merda senza arte nè parte a quarant'anni suonati come una cogliona senza soldi e pure upper class wanna be, vaffanculo tu e l'anarchia, li vegetarianesimo d'accatto, i loft, gli aperitivi, l'intellighenzia, e trovati un cazzo di lavoro, magari a servire dietro un bancone di un autogrill invece di stare a quarant'anni a pensare d'essere figa tra gli yuppies fuori tempo a Manhattan.
> Non rende quanto in francese, però. Vabbè.


sì, Joey, sempre come dici te, sempre. Ci azzecchi talmente tanto che sei da acquistare a scatola chiusa. Anzi, vai a farti una cacio e pepe tra il tuo prossimo round e l'altro, bevendoci cosa? ah, sì, per te acqua. Tutta vita


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bravo occhietti. Mica tutti qui sono dei rimba anzitempo.:mrgreen:


ma perchè occhietti? al massimo occhioni! :mrgreen:


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mica è colpa mia se è relativamente giovine. Ou. Poi fai tu.


Colpa tua lo diventa se è l'unica cosa che commenti dei miei post. 
Se uno dice che vuole provare l'agrodolce e qualche giorno dopo fa un apprezzamento su una pasta ai frutti di mare tu continui a ricordargli che non è agrodolce? 
Anche basta no? 
"Repetita iuvant, sed continuata scassaalquantolepalle!"


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma perchè occhietti? al massimo occhioni! :mrgreen:


come vuoi tu , tesò:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sapessi quante volte m'è capitato... ho sparso in giro la voce che sono pazza, così mi paro


:rotfl::rotflotrebbe essere una soluzione


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

A ZOZZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi permetto di dissentire Esimio se la raffigurazione mentale che ho di Tebe è esatta......il meglio è in un altro tipo di faccenda


Soffocotti a squalo?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, Joey, sempre come dici te, sempre. Ci azzecchi talmente tanto che sei da acquistare a scatola chiusa. *Anzi, vai a farti una cacio e pepe tra il tuo prossimo round e l'altro*, bevendoci cosa? ah, sì, per te acqua. Tutta vita


Quello è Tuby. Acqua sì, al limite Pepsi al limone.


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.Magari una volta ti metti in paio di occhiali da vista tipo dottoressa in ospedale e ti vengo in pieno viso, sulle lenti degli occhiali.Quindi sei clitoridea?


No. Piuttosto vaginale in verità.
Gli occhiali da dottoressa ce li ho:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello è Tuby. Acqua sì, al limite Pepsi al limone.


guarda che stavamo a parlar di quello, non dei massimi sistemi, bello de casa. Sei te che ci provi ogni volta

Pepsi al limone hahahahhahaha e parli pure? 
Beata innocenza...:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> *Colpa tua lo diventa se è l'unica cosa che commenti dei miei post.
> *Se uno dice che vuole provare l'agrodolce e qualche giorno dopo fa un apprezzamento su una pasta ai frutti di mare tu continui a ricordargli che non è agrodolce?
> Anche basta no?
> "Repetita iuvant, sed continuata scassaalquantolepalle!"


Mannò, parlavamo anche di vini. E poi se ti piacciono le mature e ci apri un thread e poi chiedi amicizia alle anziane qui dentro mica è colpa mia davvero.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda che stavamo a parlar di quello, non dei massimi sistemi, bello de casa. Sei te che ci provi ogni volta
> 
> Pepsi al limone hahahahhahaha e parli pure?
> Beata innocenza...:risata::risata::risata:


Embè? La Pepsi Twist spacca. Poi fai certi rutti, tra l'altro.


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quello sempre, non sia mai che poi si venga a dire che si sia persone poco educate. :up:
> 
> Ma io mi riferivo al fatto che per me il meglio di (una come) Tebe non è a pecora.


...e quale sarebbe il ...hem.
.meglio?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quello sempre, non sia mai che poi si venga a dire che si sia persone poco educate. :up:
> 
> Ma io mi riferivo al fatto che per me il meglio di (una come) Tebe non è a pecora.


:up::up::up::up:...concordo..anch'io avrei una certa idea...


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Embè? La Pepsi Twist spacca. Poi fai certi rutti, tra l'altro.


perfetti fra un round e l'altro :risata::risata::risata:

che tu sia perdonato (semi cit.). Da altri :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu di uomini capisci poco.Il fascino del camionista?ma ndo cazzo vai sbri?ascella pezzata,mutande rasta, gialle davanti con frenata marrone dietro,cavezza al collo,pacco pesante con prostata ingrossata,coglioni anemici,canotta ingiallita altezza ascelle,il camionista è il vero uomo.


Il famoso pompino  del camionista.
Un mangia&bevi.



Croccante anche a volte.
Ovvio che poi dipende sempre da quanto le mutande sono gialle davanti.
Lo smegma croccante non è che viene in due giorni.
Li c è solo mousse


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il famoso pompino  del camionista.
> Un mangia&bevi.
> 
> 
> ...


:uhoh::uhoh:  :rotfl:


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, parlavamo anche di vini. E poi se ti piacciono le mature e ci apri un thread e poi chiedi amicizia alle anziane qui dentro mica è colpa mia davvero.


va bene, allora in futuro se affronti un argomento diverso da quello di un tuo thread sará mio piacere piallarti i coglioni con futili e ripetitivi commenti fuoriluogo.
mi sembravi uno dei personaggi maschili piú interessanti, ma mi devo ricredere, specialmente dopo lo sproloquio contro AB.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, parlavamo anche di vini. E poi se ti piacciono le mature e ci apri un thread e poi chiedi amicizia alle anziane qui dentro mica è colpa mia davvero.


Non si dice "anziane". Si dice "diversamente ggggiovani"


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> va bene, allora in futuro se affronti un argomento diverso da quello di un tuo thread sará mio piacere piallarti i coglioni con futili e ripetitivi commenti fuoriluogo.
> mi sembravi uno dei personaggi maschili piú interessanti, ma mi devo ricredere, specialmente dopo lo sproloquio contro AB.


Vedi?...sei superficiale...pijate tutto er tempo che te serve pe' giudica' i coinquilini....quanta  fretta...ahahah


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Soffocotti a squalo?


Posso essere esplicito ?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non si dice "anziane". Si dice "diversamente ggggiovani"


sara' come cazzo se dice, ma stanno certe diversamente gggiovani che tirano piu' de un tir de sbarbatelle...ahahahah

qui lo dico e qui lo nego...nun se sa mai....ahahah


nun m'avete visto, intesi?.....ahahah


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, Joey, sempre come dici te, sempre. Ci azzecchi talmente tanto che sei da acquistare a scatola chiusa. *Anzi, vai a farti una cacio e pepe tra il tuo prossimo round e l'altro, bevendoci cosa? *ah, sì, per te acqua. Tutta vita


Non cominciamo a fare i classisti sulla cacio e pepe fra un round e l'altro che mi parte l'embolo  

Utente avvisata......Utente avvisata


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:...concordo..anch'io avrei una certa idea...


Pure tu!
Ma qual è sto meglio?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sara' come cazzo se dice, ma stanno certe diversamente gggiovani che tirano piu' de un tir de sbarbatelle...ahahahah
> 
> qui lo dico e qui lo nego...nun se sa mai....ahahah
> 
> ...


Bravo Stermy!


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Posso essere esplicito ?


Ovvio. C è da chiederlo?


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

@duplicolor

I tuoi interventi in questo treddì fanno parte di una strategia per immiserire il già tuo scarso fascino di pischello, allo scopo di ispirare almeno tenerezza nelle donne del tuo target, oppure davvero sei così improvvisato e maldestro da non renderti conto che hai sbagliato luogo? Il forum è molto grande e ci sono moltissimi argomenti interessanti su cui intervenire.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Bravo Stermy!


Grassie Quinti'..


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non cominciamo a fare i classisti sulla cacio e pepe fra un round e l'altro che mi parte l'embolo
> 
> Utente avvisata......Utente avvisata


ma quali classisti? Mi sembra solo talmente poco invitante che l'ho detto. Io se mi appanzo di pasta, poi, col cavolo che faccio il secondo round. Al massimo rotolo sul divano e entro in stato catatonico per tutte le ore della digestione :smile:


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ovvio. C è da chiederlo?


Allora, una testa circondata da un'impazzita e anarchica criniera leonina, due fanali flapposi mesmerizzanti, una fila di denti smeriglianti  non possono non essere valorizzati. 

Questa testa me la immagino sporgersi all'indietro dal bordo del letto in quello che potrebbe definirsi un soffocotto rovesciato in cui a menare le danze è l'uomo. Niente di selvaggio stile porno moderno, un lento infilare fino in fondo per poi sempre più lentamente togliere quando senti che le stà mancando il respiro. Una simil-copula orale.



Vabbè, so strano  Assecondatemi


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> va bene, allora in futuro se affronti un argomento diverso da quello di un tuo thread sará mio piacere piallarti i coglioni con futili e ripetitivi commenti fuoriluogo.
> mi sembravi uno dei personaggi maschili piú interessanti, ma mi devo ricredere, specialmente dopo lo sproloquio contro AB.


AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAH! Occhio che Anna ha gusti particolari, mica è detto che te la trombi, visto che peraltro ti sta dicendo un gran bene.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora, una testa circondata da un'impazzita e anarchica criniera leonina, due fanali flapposi mesmerizzanti, una fila di denti smeriglianti  non possono non essere valorizzati.
> 
> Questa testa me la immagino sporgersi all'indietro dal bordo del letto in quello che potrebbe definirsi un soffocotto rovesciato in cui a menare le danze è l'uomo. Niente di selvaggio stile porno moderno, un lento infilare fino in fondo per poi sempre più lentamente togliere quando senti che le stà mancando il respiro. Una simil-copula orale.
> 
> ...


Ma nooooo!Ma io con tebe non voglio perdermi in convenevoli.Ma sti cazzi dei soffocotti.Ma gli strappo le mutande con violenza,non gli do neanche il tempo di capire che già si ritrova a pecora,con un cazzo estremamente turgido fra le gambe,con il prepuzio che passeggia fra le sue ovaie.Anzi sai che c'è?che se mi piace come viene,gli faccio una bella deflorazione anale così' prendo due piccioni con una bella fava bianca.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora, una testa circondata da un'impazzita e anarchica criniera leonina, due fanali flapposi mesmerizzanti, una fila di denti smeriglianti  non possono non essere valorizzati.
> 
> Questa testa me la immagino sporgersi all'indietro dal bordo del letto in quello che potrebbe definirsi un soffocotto rovesciato in cui a menare le danze è l'uomo. Niente di selvaggio stile porno moderno, un lento infilare fino in fondo per poi sempre più lentamente togliere quando senti che le stà mancando il respiro. Una simil-copula orale.
> 
> ...


senza tapparle il naso???


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> senza tapparle il naso???


Dipende


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora, una testa circondata da un'impazzita e anarchica criniera leonina, due fanali flapposi mesmerizzanti, una fila di denti smeriglianti  non possono non essere valorizzati.
> 
> Questa testa me la immagino sporgersi all'indietro dal bordo del letto in quello che potrebbe definirsi un soffocotto rovesciato in cui a menare le danze è l'uomo. Niente di selvaggio stile porno moderno, un lento infilare fino in fondo per poi sempre più lentamente togliere quando senti che le stà mancando il respiro. Una simil-copula orale.
> 
> ...


questa, e' una tecnica da dominator, l ho letto in un libro dove erano scritte tutte le "punizioni" e tecniche che il dominatore esercita sulla slave.....rischiosa per altro......una mia amica poverina.......vabbe...


----------



## Sole (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sara' come cazzo se dice, ma stanno certe diversamente gggiovani che tirano piu' de un tir de sbarbatelle...ahahahah
> 
> qui lo dico e qui lo nego...nun se sa mai....ahahah
> 
> ...


Standing ovation per Stermy!!


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> questa, e' una tecnica da dominator, l ho letto in un libro dove erano scritte tutte le "punizioni" e tecniche che il dominatore esercita sulla slave.....rischiosa per altro......una mia amica poverina.......vabbe...


Niente di così esagerato Missy.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Standing ovation per Stermy!!


Denghiu'...e' che nun posso parla', povca tvoja.....ahahah...


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Niente di così esagerato Missy.


lo dice il libro, vuoi contestare la letteratura moderna?


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @duplicolor
> 
> I tuoi interventi in questo treddì fanno parte di una strategia per immiserire il già tuo scarso fascino di pischello, allo scopo di ispirare almeno tenerezza nelle donne del tuo target, oppure davvero sei così improvvisato e maldestro da non renderti conto che hai sbagliato luogo? Il forum è molto grande e ci sono moltissimi argomenti interessanti su cui intervenire.


ti riferisci a qualcosa o é uno sproloquio generico perché mi sono permesso di prendere le difese non tanto di una persona quanto piú di un concetto? 
non difendo il classismo, ma contrastarlo con argomenti classisti mi sembra da babbei. 
e se concordo con quello che qualcuno dice lo faccio perché, da bravo acquario, non riesco a non dire quello che penso; non lo faccio con la malizia che spesso e volentieri tendete ad appiopparmi.
tra l'altro noto che anche tu sei un attimo calcarizzata su un concetto, do una mano di aceto e proviamo a vedere se il calcare si scioglie dalle vostre menti tristi:
SE HO DETTO CHE MI AFFASCINA L'IDEA DI FARMI UNA 40ENNE NON VUOL DIRE CHE OGNI MIO GESTO E OGNI MIA PAROLA SIA INDIRIZZATA A QUELLO, ricevuto? registrato? 
Anzi oggi leggevo un 3d sulle cose che fanno un "noi" e mi sono quasi "commosso" leggendo alcuni commenti. E pensavo che sarebbe bello avere di nuovo una storia normale, con una coetanea. 
Ma questa é un altra storia e a sto punto data la vostra (non di tutti ovviamente, ma spesso pochi guastano l'operato di molti) simpatia mi viene da dire che sono cazzacci miei.

ok fine dello sfogo.
buona giornata!


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo dice il libro, vuoi contestare la letteratura moderna?


Don't try this at home


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Don't try this at home


ma quello lo dicono solo a raw e smackdown....il libro anzi promuoveva certi tipi di ....
di.....vabbe...quelli


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> ti riferisci a qualcosa o é uno sproloquio generico perché mi sono permesso di prendere le difese non tanto di una persona quanto piú di un concetto?
> non difendo il classismo, ma contrastarlo con argomenti classisti mi sembra da babbei.
> e se concordo con quello che qualcuno dice lo faccio perché, da bravo acquario, non riesco a non dire quello che penso; non lo faccio con la malizia che spesso e volentieri tendete ad appiopparmi.
> tra l'altro noto che anche tu sei un attimo calcarizzata su un concetto, do una mano di aceto e proviamo a vedere se il calcare si scioglie dalle vostre menti tristi:
> ...


Voglio morire.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> ti riferisci a qualcosa o é uno sproloquio generico perché mi sono permesso di prendere le difese non tanto di una persona quanto piú di un concetto?
> non difendo il classismo, ma contrastarlo con argomenti classisti mi sembra da babbei.
> e se concordo con quello che qualcuno dice lo faccio perché, da bravo acquario, non riesco a non dire quello che penso; non lo faccio con la malizia che spesso e volentieri tendete ad appiopparmi.
> tra l'altro noto che anche tu sei un attimo calcarizzata su un concetto, do una mano di aceto e proviamo a vedere se il calcare si scioglie dalle vostre menti tristi:
> ...


Stavolta approvo...bravo!


----------



## mic (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora, una testa circondata da un'impazzita e anarchica criniera leonina, due fanali flapposi mesmerizzanti, una fila di denti smeriglianti  non possono non essere valorizzati.
> 
> Questa testa me la immagino sporgersi all'indietro dal bordo del letto in quello che potrebbe definirsi un soffocotto rovesciato in cui a menare le danze è l'uomo. Niente di selvaggio stile porno moderno, un lento infilare fino in fondo per poi sempre più lentamente togliere quando senti che le stà mancando il respiro. Una simil-copula orale.
> 
> ...


Approvo al 100x100:up:


----------



## Sole (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> ti riferisci a qualcosa o é uno sproloquio generico perché mi sono permesso di prendere le difese non tanto di una persona quanto piú di un concetto?
> non difendo il classismo, ma contrastarlo con argomenti classisti mi sembra da babbei.
> e se concordo con quello che qualcuno dice lo faccio perché, da bravo acquario, non riesco a non dire quello che penso; non lo faccio con la malizia che spesso e volentieri tendete ad appiopparmi.
> tra l'altro noto che anche tu sei un attimo calcarizzata su un concetto, do una mano di aceto e proviamo a vedere se il calcare si scioglie dalle vostre menti tristi:
> ...


Dupli, non ti arrabbiare!
È che gli snob tendono a confondere la spontaneità con la superficialità.
Tu sei spontaneo e sicuramente non superficiale...io ho 39 anni e non sono proprio da buttare...cosa aspetti a invitarmi a cena?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Dupli, non ti arrabbiare!
> È che gli snob tendono a confondere la spontaneità con la superficialità.
> Tu sei spontaneo e sicuramente non superficiale...io ho 39 anni e non sono proprio da buttare...cosa aspetti a invitarmi a cena?


venerdì io te e la mia donna. Ristorante vegano. Poi a casa tua... ci serve una camera. :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> venerdì io te e la mia donna. Ristorante vegano. Poi a casa tua... ci serve una camera. :rotfl:



Se siete disposti a fare "qualche" chilometro vi cedo casa mia durante la settimana... almeno voi sono certa che cambiereste le lenzuola, mica come qualcuno che conosco e Lilluzzo suo adorato.
PS Mi date da mangiare ai pesci nel frattempo? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> venerdì io te e la mia donna. Ristorante vegano. Poi a casa tua... ci serve una camera. :rotfl:


Fate io, te e la tua NONNA e sicuro viene pure coso lì, duplex.


----------



## Sole (11 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> venerdì io te e la mia donna. Ristorante vegano. Poi a casa tua... ci serve una camera. :rotfl:


T'attacchi, al vegano ci mangiate voi! Se vi devo lasciare casa voglio una cena a base di pesce con i controcazzi!


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Voglio morire.


se vivi a un piano alto basta poco.
anzi, al povero Pinelli é bastato il 3 piano!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se siete disposti a fare *"qualche"* chilometro vi cedo casa mia durante la settimana... almeno voi sono certa che cambiereste le lenzuola, mica come qualcuno che conosco e Lilluzzo suo adorato.
> PS Mi date da mangiare ai pesci nel frattempo? :mrgreen:


Troppi.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fate io, te e la tua NONNA e sicuro viene pure coso lì, duplex.


io te minerva e chi???




Sole ha detto:


> T'attacchi, al vegano ci mangiate voi! Se vi devo lasciare casa voglio una cena a base di pesce con i controcazzi!


Per il pesce posso chiamare Spider. Dicono sia provvisto di salamandra d'acqua. Ma dicono lo stesso pure di JB e di me.....


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> T'attacchi, al vegano ci mangiate voi! Se vi devo lasciare casa voglio una cena a base di pesce con i controcazzi!



mi sa che ti proponevano una roba a tre


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sa che ti proponevano una roba a tre


mi ucciderebbe. :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sa che ti proponevano una roba a tre


 Vabbè, il vegano mi fa schifo lo stesso!


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mi ucciderebbe. :rotfl:


chi?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, il vegano mi fa schifo lo stesso!


ma dai. Scommetto che non ci sei mai andata.....  :blank:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io te *minerva* e chi???


Aiuto.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, il vegano mi fa schifo lo stesso!


hai mai provato?


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma dai. Scommetto che non ci sei mai andata..... :blank:


se capitate a Roma vi porto in un ristorantino ai castelli meraviglioso 

http://www.pratodisopra.it/


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> se capitate a Roma vi porto in un ristorantino ai castelli meraviglioso
> 
> http://www.pratodisopra.it/



ma che razza di menu' Simy!!!e chi mangia sta  roba???............ti farei cambiare idea io,fiorentina al sangue bella alta,salsiccia...il tutto alla brace.altro che vegano........


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che razza di menu' Simy!!!e* chi mangia sta roba???............*ti farei cambiare idea io,fiorentina al sangue bella alta,salsiccia...il tutto alla brace.altro che vegano........



io


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che razza di menu' Simy!!!e chi mangia sta roba???............ti farei cambiare idea io,fiorentina al sangue bella alta,salsiccia...il tutto alla brace.altro che vegano........


Ma tu alla brace solo fiorentine e salsicce? Cioè, menù standard?


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*E*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che razza di menu' Simy!!!e chi mangia sta  roba???............ti farei cambiare idea io,fiorentina al sangue bella alta,salsiccia...il tutto alla brace.altro che vegano........


Ecco io sto dalla tua.Poi ti porto in qualche localino a vitinia...dovo ho le mie conoscenze.Ti faccio strappare i peli del pisello a morsi...!


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> se capitate a Roma vi porto in un ristorantino ai castelli meraviglioso
> 
> http://www.pratodisopra.it/


Che sfiga che sei diventata vegetariana 

La prossima volta che ci saremmo visti volevo portarti a cena da Pagnanelli a Castel Gandolfo. Vabbè, d'altronde se me sei diventata vegetariana


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che sfiga che sei diventata vegetariana
> 
> La prossima volta che ci saremmo visti volevo portarti a cena da Pagnanelli a Castel Gandolfo. Vabbè, d'altronde se me sei diventata vegetariana



Ti rendi conto che è più di un anno e mezzo che non ci vediamo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ologramma (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che sfiga che sei diventata vegetariana
> 
> La prossima volta che ci saremmo visti volevo portarti a cena da Pagnanelli a Castel Gandolfo. Vabbè, d'altronde se me sei diventata vegetariana


Vedo che ve piace magna ai castelli e io vino dove lo mettete?


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> se capitate a Roma vi porto in un ristorantino ai castelli meraviglioso
> 
> http://www.pratodisopra.it/


antipasti,primi piatti e dolci sono approvati.  sui secondi mi prendo il beneficio d'inventario


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Ologramma*



ologramma ha detto:


> Vedo che ve piace magna ai castelli e io vino dove lo mettete?


Ar culo.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

io capisco chi nasce veggie.
ma chi lo diventa come fa?
cioe'...ci si dimentica del sapore della carne? del sangue vivo o cotto? (io la carne non l metto nemmeno in padella, passa dal frigo al piatto, senza manco vederla la padella)
e il pesce? 
e il pollo??? il pollo.....a me piace un casino......il maiale un po meno se non cosideriamo i salumi.....

ho provato il tofu una volta......................................................................................................

cioe', i vegani hanno i loro principi....ma i veggie?
l unica spiegazione che mi do e' che da un giorno all altro hanno smesso di farsi piacere la carne (lo so che non si smette di farsi piacere qualcosa, ma non trovavo la corretta forma grammaticale)


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> antipasti,primi piatti e dolci sono approvati. sui secondi mi prendo il beneficio d'inventario



io adoro il seitan


----------



## ologramma (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ar culo.


Sei di una grazia che non so definire


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Ologramma*

E dai che stavamo a scherzà!


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco io sto dalla tua.Poi ti porto in qualche localino a vitinia...dovo ho le mie conoscenze.Ti faccio strappare i peli del pisello a morsi...!



ah si chiama cosi'...di fianco al ''maledetto'' Largo Colombo..dove un vigile mi fischio dietro un'ora..ma la multa non e'mai arrivata.Oscu'magari....pero'il vino dei castelli no..sembra acqua


----------



## ologramma (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dai che stavamo a scherzà!


Lo so , leggo e so come la pensi con quello che si definisce lato B


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Ologramma*



ologramma ha detto:


> Lo so , leggo e so come la pensi con quello che si definisce lato B


Mi scuso se la battuta ti ha creato nocumento.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> se capitate a Roma vi porto in un ristorantino ai castelli meraviglioso
> 
> http://www.pratodisopra.it/




sìsìsìsìsìsìsìsìsìsìsìsìsì io ci vengo!


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sìsìsìsìsìsìsìsìsìsìsìsìsì io ci vengo!



:up::up::up::up:
quando vuoi!


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io adoro il seitan


magari piace anche a me,basta che non sappia di cavolo


----------



## ologramma (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi scuso se la battuta ti ha creato nocumento.


Noncumento non so che voglia dire ma essendo navigato il lato b l'ho frequentato da tanto tempo


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io capisco chi nasce veggie.
> ma chi lo diventa come fa?
> cioe'...ci si dimentica del sapore della carne? del sangue vivo o cotto? (io la carne non l metto nemmeno in padella, passa dal frigo al piatto, senza manco vederla la padella)
> e il pesce?
> ...


veggie sarebbero i vegetariani?    da onnivoro con tendenza al cannibalismo quale sono,dubito che la tua spiegazione abbia un qualche fondamento


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che sfiga che sei diventata vegetariana
> 
> La prossima volta che ci saremmo visti volevo portarti a cena da *Pagnanelli a Castel Gandolfo*. Vabbè, d'altronde se me sei diventata vegetariana



posto bellissimo! Fa anche 'ste robe qua, eh :smile:

http://www.pagnanelli.it/evento_erbe.html

ergo, ce la puoi portare, a cena. Non ti dico vengo anche io altrimenti ti strozzi


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Allora*



ologramma ha detto:


> Noncumento non so che voglia dire ma essendo navigato il lato b l'ho frequentato da tanto tempo


Mi riscuso se la mia battuta volgarotta ti ha creato fastidio.:up:


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> posto bellissimo! Fa anche 'ste robe qua, eh :smile:
> 
> http://www.pagnanelli.it/evento_erbe.html
> 
> ergo, ce la puoi portare, a cena. Non ti dico vengo anche io altrimenti ti strozzi


:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> magari piace anche a me,basta che non sappia di cavolo


no, sa leggermente di carciofo. Ma... alla lontana, proprio. Sta al carciofo come il tavernello sta al Cartize, diciamo (Scusa Dupli)


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> veggie sarebbero i vegetariani?    da onnivoro con tendenza al cannibalismo quale sono,dubito che la tua spiegazione abbia un qualche fondamento



dammene una tu allora....io vorrei capire


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> posto bellissimo! Fa anche 'ste robe qua, eh :smile:
> 
> http://www.pagnanelli.it/evento_erbe.html
> 
> ergo, ce la puoi portare, a cena. Non ti dico vengo anche io altrimenti ti strozzi


No dai  Vi porto tutte e due...............col camion


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> veggie sarebbero i vegetariani? da onnivoro *con tendenza al cannibalismo *quale sono,dubito che la tua spiegazione abbia un qualche fondamento


Ma 'ndo vai.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No dai  Vi porto tutte e due...............*col camion*


bene! Saranno gli altri ad evitarci in strada, allora


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io capisco chi nasce veggie.
> ma chi lo diventa come fa?
> cioe'...ci si dimentica del sapore della carne? del sangue vivo o cotto? (io la carne non l metto nemmeno in padella, passa dal frigo al piatto, senza manco vederla la padella)
> e il pesce?
> ...


la gemella diversa di Simy un bel giorno mi ha detto che lei cadaveri non ne mangia più.


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, sa leggermente di carciofo. Ma... alla lontana, proprio. Sta al carciofo come il tavernello sta al Cartize, diciamo (Scusa Dupli)


allora ok. però i primi a sensazione mi ispirano di più


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, sa leggermente di carciofo. Ma... alla lontana, proprio. Sta al carciofo come il tavernello sta al Cartize, diciamo (Scusa Dupli)


Figurati, paragone azzeccato. 
comunque non è che smette di piacerti la carne, io non la mangio più dal 2007; dei salumi sento un po' la mancanza, ma al piacere di un buon lardo o di un salame felino supplisco con la soddisfazione di non nutrirmi di animali, come un animale.


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dammene una tu allora....io vorrei capire


mah....per sicurezza dovresti chiedere a Simy o AnnaBlume,io posso solo dirti che non ho mai conosciuto vegani-vegetariani che siano diventati tali da un giorno all'altro


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la gemella diversa di Simy un bel giorno mi ha detto che lei cadaveri non ne mangia più.


perche?
cioe' e' cadavere lo stesso....non e' mica colpa di simy...mica l ha ucciso lei......
anche quelle foglie di spianci penso e credo che sarebbero rimaste molto piu volentieri li nella terra e invece qualche folle l ha estrpolata dalla terra natia per servirtela sul piatto......
cioe' al fotosintesi e' segno di vita.....
anche la pianta ha vita....non sono dunque cadaveri quelli che vediamo tutti i giorni dal fruttarolo?


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche?
> cioe' e' cadavere lo stesso....non e' mica colpa di simy...mica l ha ucciso lei......
> anche quelle foglie di spianci penso e credo che sarebbero rimaste molto piu volentieri li nella terra e invece qualche folle l ha estrpolata dalla terra natia per servirtela sul piatto......
> cioe' al fotosintesi e' segno di vita.....
> anche la pianta ha vita....non sono dunque cadaveri quelli che vediamo tutti i giorni dal fruttarolo?


guarda è un discorso lungo. magari ne parliamo con calma. ma una foglia di insalata non è esattamente una mucca.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah....per sicurezza dovresti chiedere a Simy o AnnaBlume,io posso solo dirti che non ho mai conosciuto vegani-vegetariani che siano diventati tali da un giorno all'altro



ovvio, in genere ci si arriva gradualmente eliminando man mano sempre più cose.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> Figurati, paragone azzeccato.
> comunque non è che smette di piacerti la carne, io non la mangio più dal 2007; dei salumi sento un po' la mancanza, ma al piacere di un buon lardo o di un salame felino supplisco con la soddisfazione di non nutrirmi di animali, come un animale.


dopo questa io ti amo!


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda è un discorso lungo. magari ne parliamo con calma. ma una foglia di insalata non è esattamente una mucca.


no ma pensavo che il principio fosse la vita. 
tu mangiavi carne prima? e se si, ti manca?


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, sa leggermente di carciofo. Ma... alla lontana, proprio. Sta al carciofo come il tavernello sta al Cartize, diciamo (Scusa Dupli)


sicura, Sbri, che non pensi al Topinambur? Io il sapore di carciofo nel seitan non l'ho mai avvertito, tranne quando ne faccio una padellata coi carciofi 

non saprei dire di che sapore sa, posso solo dire che piace a tutti, in genere, perché ha un sapore non dissimile ai tanti ai quali si è abituati e non è flebile. Se lo uso macinato come ripieno di verdure, e non lo dichiaro, nessuno mi dice niente se non: "bbono! Che ingredienti hai messo nel ripieno?"


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> Figurati, paragone azzeccato.
> comunque non è che smette di piacerti la carne, io non la mangio più dal 2007; dei salumi sento un po' la mancanza, ma al piacere di un buon lardo o di un salame felino supplisco con la soddisfazione di non nutrirmi di animali, come un animale.


ma sei un animale


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche?
> cioe' e' cadavere lo stesso....non e' mica colpa di simy...mica l ha ucciso lei......
> anche quelle foglie di spianci penso e credo che sarebbero rimaste molto piu volentieri li nella terra e invece qualche folle l ha estrpolata dalla terra natia per servirtela sul piatto......
> cioe' al fotosintesi e' segno di vita.....
> anche la pianta ha vita....non sono dunque cadaveri quelli che vediamo tutti i giorni dal fruttarolo?


Ahahahaha ma dai acacia!


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> Ahahahaha ma da acacia!


l acacia e' un miele....tipo...o comunque serve per fare io miele....che se vogliamo e' la popo' delle api......sempre tipo....


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora, una testa circondata da un'impazzita e anarchica criniera leonina, due fanali flapposi mesmerizzanti, una fila di denti smeriglianti  non possono non essere valorizzati.
> 
> Questa testa me la immagino sporgersi all'indietro dal bordo del letto in quello che potrebbe definirsi un soffocotto rovesciato in cui a menare le danze è l'uomo. Niente di selvaggio stile porno moderno, un lento infilare fino in fondo per poi sempre più lentamente togliere quando senti che le stà mancando il respiro. Una simil-copula orale.
> 
> ...


Porca miseria. Immagine super erotica.

Mmmmhhhhh.
Stasera lo propongo a Mattia.


Macchie strano.
Buongustaio.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sicura, Sbri, che non pensi al Topinambur? Io il sapore di carciofo nel seitan non l'ho mai avvertito, tranne quando ne faccio una padellata coi carciofi
> 
> non saprei dire di che sapore sa, posso solo dire che piace a tutti, in genere, perché ha un sapore non dissimile ai tanti ai quali si è abituati e non è flebile. Se lo uso macinato come ripieno di verdure, e non lo dichiaro, nessuno mi dice niente se non: "bbono! Che ingredienti hai messo nel ripieno?"



infatti il carciofo non ce lo sento nemmeno io.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah....per sicurezza dovresti chiedere a Simy o AnnaBlume,io posso solo dirti che non ho mai conosciuto vegani-vegetariani che siano diventati tali da un giorno all'altro


io sì. C'ho messo qualche mese per inquadrare la situazione animale, leggendo libri, vedendo inchieste e filmati, entrando in un paio d'allevamenti (grazie a conoscenze) e in un mattatoio (idem). Visto-imparato-capito-compreso, ho scelto, in un giorno. Quello del mio 18esimo compleanno. 

si è tutti diversi, le strategie possono dfferire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sicura, Sbri, che non pensi al Topinambur? Io il sapore di carciofo nel seitan non l'ho mai avvertito, tranne quando ne faccio una padellata coi carciofi
> 
> non saprei dire di che sapore sa, posso solo dire che piace a tutti, in genere, perché ha un sapore non dissimile ai tanti ai quali si è abituati e non è flebile. Se lo uso macinato come ripieno di verdure, e non lo dichiaro, nessuno mi dice niente se non: "bbono! Che ingredienti hai messo nel ripieno?"


io ho assaggiato il burger di seitan, nin zo se ci avessero messo il topinambur per renderlo edibile. comunque a quelle robe lì ricorro per le emergenze, nel quotidiano propongo farro e legumi assortiti


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no ma pensavo che il principio fosse la vita.
> tu mangiavi carne prima? e se si, ti manca?


io mangiavo carne, e mangiavo tutto senza nessuna esclusione, pure i rigatoni co la pajata...

mi manca? adesso non più... tranne qualcosa ogni tanto.
e devo pure dire che da qualche mese a sta parte se al supermercato passo davanti al reparto macelleria sento odore di "morto" (e non scherzo, sento proprio la puzza di cadavere)


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma nooooo!Ma io con tebe non voglio perdermi in convenevoli.Ma sti cazzi dei soffocotti.Ma gli strappo le mutande con violenza,non gli do neanche il tempo di capire che già si ritrova a pecora,con un cazzo estremamente turgido fra le gambe,con il prepuzio che passeggia fra le sue ovaie.Anzi sai che c'è?che se mi piace come viene,gli faccio una bella deflorazione anale così' prendo due piccioni con una bella fava bianca.


h

:scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche?
> cioe' e' cadavere lo stesso....non e' mica colpa di simy...mica l ha ucciso lei......
> anche quelle foglie di spianci penso e credo che sarebbero rimaste molto piu volentieri li nella terra e invece qualche folle l ha estrpolata dalla terra natia per servirtela sul piatto......
> cioe' al fotosintesi e' segno di vita.....
> anche la pianta ha vita....non sono dunque *cadaveri quelli che vediamo tutti i giorni dal fruttarolo*?


no. se mangi una melanzana, mica muore la pianta, se mangi una pianta chiedi a questi qua che mangiano verdura, io adesso scappo che stasera avrei voglia di entrecote. 
ciaooo


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho assaggiato il burger di seitan, nin zo se ci avessero messo il topinambur per renderlo edibile. comunque a quelle robe lì ricorro per le emergenze, *nel quotidiano propongo farro e legumi assortiti*


sì, sì, quello lo sapevo. Ti chiedevo del topinambur proprio perché il sapor 'carciofeo' non lo sento proprio nel seitan (e non mi dispiacerebbe, visto che adoro i carciofi). Insomma, solo curiosità.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho assaggiato il burger di seitan, nin zo se ci avessero messo il topinambur per renderlo edibile. comunque a quelle robe lì ricorro per le emergenze, nel quotidiano propongo farro e legumi assortiti



io con il seitan ci faccio il ragù, il ripieno per le verdure, le polpette... ci si fanno un sacco di cose. 
se compri il seitan al naturale ci puoi fare fettine panate, scaloppine, straccetti... io ci faccio anche il kebab


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io mangiavo carne, e mangiavo tutto senza nessuna esclusione, pure i rigatoni co la pajata...
> 
> mi manca? adesso non più... tranne qualcosa ogni tanto.
> e devo pure dire che da qualche mese a sta parte se al supermercato passo davanti al reparto macelleria *sento odore di "morto" *(e non scherzo, sento proprio la puzza di cadavere)


lo dice anche la tua gemella.
pazze scatenate uguali, vabbè, un bacio:smile:


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio, in genere ci si arriva gradualmente eliminando man mano sempre più cose.


Io da un giorno all'altro. Ho deciso che basta e basta fu. 
Ma era un momento particolare della mia esistenza.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io mangiavo carne, e mangiavo tutto senza nessuna esclusione, pure i rigatoni co la pajata...
> 
> mi manca? adesso non più... tranne qualcosa ogni tanto.
> e devo pure dire che da qualche mese a sta parte se al supermercato passo davanti al reparto macelleria sento odore di "morto" (e non scherzo, sento proprio la puzza di cadavere)


e come sei arrivata a cio'? perche?
come compensi la mancanza delle proprieta della carne?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io la mia l'ho detta. Non ho fatto i nomi.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh già spara i nick forza ... Matra esclusa se no sul cappero ...sai che scoperta :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io sì. C'ho messo qualche mese per inquadrare la situazione animale, leggendo libri, vedendo inchieste e filmati, entrando in un paio d'allevamenti (grazie a conoscenze) e in un mattatoio (idem). Visto-imparato-capito-compreso, ho scelto, in un giorno. Quello del mio 18esimo compleanno.
> 
> si è tutti diversi, le strategie possono dfferire.


beh...qualche mese non è da un giorno all'altro......la tua decisione pare più il finale di un tappone dolomitico al Giro che l'illuminazione di John Belushi nei Blues Brothers...mi spiego?


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo dice anche la tua gemella.
> pazze scatenate uguali, vabbè, un bacio:smile:


guarda che è vero. 

è un po come quando smetti di fumare e ti rendi conto di quanto puzza un fumatore 



duplicolor ha detto:


> Io da un giorno all'altro. Ho deciso che basta e basta fu.
> Ma era un momento particolare della mia esistenza.



io ho detto basta definitivamente quando ho partecipato ad un sequestro di un carro bestiame. avevo già iniziato il percorso e da li ho messo il punto,.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla quando trovi il coraggio per te faccio ogni tipo di eccezione....:mrgreen:


Quale onore :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e come sei arrivata a cio'? perche?
> come compensi la mancanza delle proprieta della carne?


con le proteine vegetali: legumi, soia, seitan... non ho carenze di alcun genere.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che è vero.
> 
> è un po come quando smetti di fumare e ti rendi conto di quanto puzza un fumatore
> 
> ...


Cavolo hai partecipato ad un sequestro di un carro bestiame ?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> con le proteine vegetali: legumi, soia, seitan... non ho carenze di alcun genere.


vabbe l importante e' che tu sia felice e soddisfatta....penso non sia statao facile........io sto provando ad immaginare, ma non riesco.....
ti ammiro, ma mi dispiace perche ti avrei potuto cucinare cosi tante belle cose a base di carne.....invece ti faro le torte e le torte rustiche


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cavolo hai partecipato ad un sequestro di un carro bestiame ?



da lontano, ma si... ed è stata una delle cose più brutte (insieme al sequesto in un canile lager) a cui ho mai assistito in vita mia.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vabbe l importante e' che tu sia felice e soddisfatta....penso non sia statao facile........io sto provando ad immaginare, ma non riesco.....
> ti ammiro, ma mi dispiace perche ti avrei potuto cucinare cosi tante belle cose a base di carne.....invece ti faro le *torte e le torte rustiche *


a me va più che bene!


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io mangiavo carne, e mangiavo tutto senza nessuna esclusione, pure i rigatoni co la pajata...
> 
> mi manca? adesso non più... tranne qualcosa ogni tanto.
> e devo pure dire che da qualche mese a sta parte se al supermercato passo davanti al reparto macelleria sento odore di "morto" (e non scherzo, sento proprio la puzza di cadavere)


d'accordo! Ed è strano, visto che se diventi vegetariano lo fai per "principio" non perché la carne ti faceva schifo, ma per me e tanti di mio conoscenza è stato come smettere di fumare: dopo tot mesi di allontanamento da quegli odori, fortissimi, che impestano un po' tutto, se ti ci trovi di nuovo davanti ti sembrano puzzare. 

In un ristorante che fa molta brace tendo a non entrare più, l'odore impregna tutto, i capelli, le giacche, i piumini, esattamente come il fumo. Gli onnivori non se ne rendono tanto conto, ma la carne ha una concentrazione di odori incredibilmente sopraffacente qualsiasi altra cosa. Tanto che i mangiatori abituali di carne, spesso, dicono che qualsiasi altra cosa non ha sapore e tendono a condire moltissimo, come se avessero bisogno di essere sovrastimolati per sentire qualcosa. Dopo tot mesi lontani da quel bombardamento, si riscoprono altri livelli di sapori, e quello animale diventa 'troppo', invadente, appestante. L'ho visto succedere a quasi i vegetariani intorno a me.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> d'accordo! Ed è strano, visto che se diventi vegetariano lo fai per "principio" non perché la carne ti faceva schifo, ma per me e tanti di mio conoscenza *è stato come smettere di fumare*: dopo tot mesi di allontanamento da quegli odori, fortissimi, che impestano un po' tutto, se ti ci trovi di nuovo davanti ti sembrano puzzare.
> 
> In un ristorante che fa molta brace tendo a non entrare più, l'odore impregna tutto, i capelli, le giacche, i piumini, esattamente come il fumo. Gli onnivori non se ne rendono tanto conto, ma la carne ha una concentrazione di odori incredibilmente sopraffacente qualsiasi altra cosa. Tanto che i mangiatori abituali di carne, spesso, dicono che qualsiasi altra cosa non ha sapore e tendono a condire moltissimo, come se avessero bisogno di essere sovrastimolati per sentire qualcosa. Dopo tot mesi lontani da quel bombardamento, si riscoprono altri livelli di sapori, e quello animale diventa 'troppo', invadente, appestante. L'ho visto succedere a quasi i vegetariani intorno a me.



l'ho scritto il post dopo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh...qualche mese non è da un giorno all'altro......la tua decisione pare più il finale di un tappone dolomitico al Giro che l'illuminazione di John Belushi nei Blues Brothers...mi spiego?


sì, va bè, ma ci ho messo mesi per formarmi un'idea, non nel farlo. Intendo dire che ho capito che si parlava d'altro, di una sorta di "terapia a scalare", per questo ho risposto. Una volta deciso che è roba sbagliata, non l'ho più mangiata di botto, questo dicevo.


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> se capitate a Roma vi porto in un ristorantino ai castelli meraviglioso
> 
> http://www.pratodisopra.it/


ho visto solo ora il menú, spacca!
:up::up::up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> se capitate a Roma vi porto in un ristorantino ai castelli meraviglioso
> 
> http://www.pratodisopra.it/


tu vieni a trovarmi. posto letto c'è e vegano spettacolo anche.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> l'ho scritto il post dopo :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl: l'ho letto ora 


e io ho pure smesso di fumare, SO quel che dico :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Oscù, sono d'accordo con te 

CHi ha svaccato un thread sublime in cui si parlava di soffocotti rovesciati, pecorine selvagge, chiappe languide, finendo a parlare di seitan, tofu, soia et similia ? 

Non ci meritano Oscù. Stiamo perdendo tempo. Non so te, ma io me ne vado sul forum dell'uncinetto......


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :rotfl: l'ho letto ora
> 
> 
> *e io ho pure smesso di fumare*, SO quel che dico :mrgreen:


anche io :risata:


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> ho visto solo ora il menú, spacca!
> :up::up::up:




se vieni a Roma l'invito vale anche per te!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> da lontano, ma si... ed è stata una delle cose più brutte (insieme al sequesto in un canile lager) a cui ho mai assistito in vita mia.


Immagino ... Il canile lager non lo posso nemmeno sentire mi vengono le paturnie :singleeye:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> d'accordo! Ed è strano, visto che se diventi vegetariano lo fai per "principio" non perché la carne ti faceva schifo, ma per me e tanti di mio conoscenza è stato come smettere di fumare: dopo tot mesi di allontanamento da quegli odori, fortissimi, che impestano un po' tutto, se ti ci trovi di nuovo davanti ti sembrano puzzare.
> 
> In un ristorante che fa molta brace tendo a non entrare più, l'odore impregna tutto, i capelli, le giacche, i piumini, esattamente come il fumo. Gli onnivori non se ne rendono tanto conto, ma la carne ha una concentrazione di odori incredibilmente sopraffacente qualsiasi altra cosa. Tanto che i mangiatori abituali di carne, spesso, dicono che qualsiasi altra cosa non ha sapore e tendono a condire moltissimo, come se avessero bisogno di essere sovrastimolati per sentire qualcosa. Dopo tot mesi lontani da quel bombardamento, si riscoprono altri livelli di sapori, e quello animale diventa 'troppo', invadente, appestante. L'ho visto succedere a quasi i vegetariani intorno a me.


confermo.  ho assaggiato una fetta di salame un anno fa ed a momenti vomito. ed una volta era il mio cibo preferito.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> tu vieni a trovarmi. posto letto c'è e vegano spettacolo anche.


se riesco volentieri, ma devo fare tutto in giornata.
non mi posso spostare con yuma, ha l'artrosi e i viaggi in macchina lunghi le fanno male. ormai è vecchietta la creatura


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> confermo.  ho assaggiato una fetta di salame un anno fa ed a momenti vomito. ed una volta era il mio cibo preferito.


e vogliamo parlare della mortadella? Miiiiiiiiiiiii puzza per chilometri :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oscù, sono d'accordo con te
> 
> CHi ha svaccato un thread sublime in cui si parlava di soffocotti rovesciati, pecorine selvagge, chiappe languide, finendo a parlare di seitan, tofu, soia et similia ?
> 
> Non ci meritano Oscù. Stiamo perdendo tempo. Non so te, ma io me ne vado sul forum dell'uncinetto......


I nomi tu li hai fatti ?


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, va bè, ma ci ho messo mesi per formarmi un'idea, non nel farlo. Intendo dire che ho capito che si parlava d'altro, di una sorta di "terapia a scalare", per questo ho risposto. Una volta deciso che è roba sbagliata, non l'ho più mangiata di botto, questo dicevo.


ok,chiaro


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> anche io :risata:



:bravooo::amici:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> anche io :risata:


mi Aggrego anche sul fumare anch3 se ogni tanto una me la riconcedo


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e vogliamo parlare della mortadella? Miiiiiiiiiiiii puzza per chilometri :unhappy:



ecco. quella è l'unica cosa che ancora non mi puzza... :singleeye:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco. quella è l'unica cosa che ancora non mi puzza... :singleeye:


anche perché tu la chiami mortazza... ahhaahah


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I nomi tu li hai fatti ?


Ma quali nomi e nomi. Ha ragione Oscuro, escluse un paio, tutte chiacchiere e distintivo. Ci sono un paio di post dell'Esimio che andrebbero scolpiti nella pietra per la poesia che esprimono, e sono due pagine che state parlando di robe strane.........quell'altra addirittura ha detto che la mortadella puzza.......LA MORTADELLA......Pizza Bianca Calda e Mortadella in determinate situazioni è molto meglio del sesso.........e AB mi dice che puzza......

Basta......ho già fatto la registrazione a www.uncinetto.net e www.puntocroce.it


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> se vieni a Roma l'invito vale anche per te!


volentieri! 




Simy ha detto:


> io ho detto basta definitivamente quando ho partecipato ad un sequestro di un carro bestiame. avevo già iniziato il percorso e da li ho messo il punto,.



ok, ora ti amo anche io.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> volentieri!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ora chi glielo dice a Quintina :scared:


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> anche perché tu la chiami mortazza... ahhaahah



:yes:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quali nomi e nomi. Ha ragione Oscuro, escluse un paio, tutte chiacchiere e distintivo. Ci sono un paio di post dell'Esimio che andrebbero scolpiti nella pietra per la poesia che esprimono, e sono due pagine che state parlando di robe strane.........quell'altra addirittura ha detto che la mortadella puzza.......LA MORTADELLA......Pizza Bianca Calda e Mortadella in determinate situazioni è molto meglio del sesso.........e AB mi dice che puzza......
> 
> Basta......ho già fatto la registrazione a www.uncinetto.net e www.puntocroce.it


abbasta co sta storie che so tutte chiacchere e distintivo.....
basta ....dove stavate tu e oscuro quando si trattava di quagliare seriemente su rimorchia.net??
dove stava oscuro quando noi femmine ci siamo riprese l ormone e abbiamo passato giorni a fare discorsi porci nella speranza che qualcuno come oscuro intervenisse in maniera seria...
guarda un po.....tutti spariti......
efatela finita.....
annate a lavora'.....e salvatemi il culo nel prive nel mio nuovo thread


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> abbasta co sta storie che so tutte chiacchere e distintivo.....
> basta ....dove stavate tu e oscuro quando si trattava di quagliare seriemente su rimorchia.net??
> dove stava oscuro quando noi femmine ci siamo riprese l ormone e abbiamo passato giorni a fare discorsi porci nella speranza che qualcuno come oscuro intervenisse in maniera seria...
> guarda un po.....tutti spariti......
> ...



:applauso::bravooo:


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

io scappo. ci si legge dopo 

baci


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quali nomi e nomi. Ha ragione Oscuro, escluse un paio, tutte chiacchiere e distintivo. Ci sono un paio di post dell'Esimio che andrebbero scolpiti nella pietra per la poesia che esprimono, e sono due pagine che state parlando di robe strane.........quell'altra addirittura ha detto che la mortadella puzza.......LA MORTADELLA......Pizza Bianca Calda e Mortadella in determinate situazioni è molto meglio del sesso.........e AB mi dice che puzza......
> 
> Basta......ho già fatto la registrazione a www.uncinetto.net e www.puntocroce.it


Se se non ciurlare nel manico :mrgreen: La mortazza è bona ...condivido


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oscù, sono d'accordo con te
> 
> CHi ha svaccato un thread sublime in cui si parlava di soffocotti rovesciati, pecorine selvagge, chiappe languide, finendo a parlare di seitan, tofu, soia et similia ?
> 
> Non ci meritano Oscù. Stiamo perdendo tempo. Non so te, ma io me ne vado sul forum dell'uncinetto......


Bravo Tuba!
Adesso che arrivo io cambiano argomento. 

Già sono incazzatissima con Oscuro


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quali nomi e nomi. Ha ragione Oscuro, escluse un paio, tutte chiacchiere e distintivo. Ci sono un paio di post dell'Esimio che andrebbero scolpiti nella pietra per la poesia che esprimono, e sono due pagine che state parlando di robe strane.........*quell'altra addirittura ha detto che la mortadella puzza.......LA MORTADELLA......Pizza Bianca Calda e Mortadella in determinate situazioni è molto meglio del sesso.........e AB mi dice che puzza......
> 
> *Basta......ho già fatto la registrazione a www.uncinetto.net e www.puntocroce.it



Quotissimo:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco. quella è l'unica cosa che ancora non mi puzza... :singleeye:


tesoro, sono vegetariana da più di due decenni; datti tempo e poi mi dici quanto è leggiadro quell'odore


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotissimo:up:


Ed io quoto farfy che quota Tuba che quota ....che quota? :mrgreen:Ah la mortazza:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ed io quoto farfy che quota Tuba che quota ....che quota? :mrgreen:Ah la mortazza:mrgreen:


Per non parlare della fiorentina....:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tesoro, sono vegetariana da più di due decenni; datti tempo e poi mi dici quanto è leggiadro quell'odore


Tu sei il MIO ANTICRISTO, sappilo 










(Scherzo AB, cioè sei sempre e comunque l'Anticristo, ma c'è comunque spazio per tutti)


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per non parlare della fiorentina....:mrgreen:


URCA ....:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quali nomi e nomi. Ha ragione Oscuro, escluse un paio, tutte chiacchiere e distintivo. Ci sono un paio di post dell'Esimio che andrebbero scolpiti nella pietra per la poesia che esprimono, e sono due pagine che state parlando di robe strane.........quell'altra addirittura ha detto che la mortadella puzza.......LA MORTADELLA......Pizza Bianca Calda e Mortadella in determinate situazioni è molto meglio del sesso.........*e AB mi dice che puzza*......
> 
> Basta......ho già fatto la registrazione a www.uncinetto.net e www.puntocroce.it


ma che io e te abbiamo, occhio e croce, gusti opposti rispetto al cibo e al gozzovigliamento te ne accorgi ora? Non la trovavo buonissimissima nemmeno da onnivora, le ho sempre preferito del prosciutto non troppo salato. Paninetto al latte con burro e prosciutto tagliato sottilissimo è stato la mia merenda speciale per anni, da ragazzina :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu sei il MIO ANTICRISTO, sappilo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma*



miss acacia ha detto:


> abbasta co sta storie che so tutte chiacchere e distintivo.....
> basta ....dove stavate tu e oscuro quando si trattava di quagliare seriemente su rimorchia.net??
> dove stava oscuro quando noi femmine ci siamo riprese l ormone e abbiamo passato giorni a fare discorsi porci nella speranza che qualcuno come oscuro intervenisse in maniera seria...
> guarda un po.....tutti spariti......
> ...


Ma abbasta de che?ma se non era per tebe quando aprivate mai un 3d così voi?ma rileggiti sto 3d,se c'è uno che non si fa problemi quello so io.E avete rotto er ka,e quello non fa nomi....,e quelle so timidone,ma ndo' stanno i nomi de simy?quelli de farfalla?quelli de free?ma annateve a sgrillettà su candy candy ed hello spank,secondo me se uno vi tira fuori il pisello vi mettete pure a piange e scappate dalla paura.Volete fare le emancipate,ma voi ar pisello gli date del voi.A catena belle!


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> .Volete fare le emancipate,ma voi ar pisello gli date del voi.


Ahahahahah favoloso!


----------



## Alessandra (11 Febbraio 2014)

*OSCURO*



oscuro ha detto:


> Alessandra sono onorato.Cosa aggiungere?ci conosciamo virtualmente da un pò di tempo,c'è sempre stata simpatia,quella simpatia che inevitabilmente  ci sarebbe anche nel reale.Il resto credo di avertelo sempre detto......!



my love :inlove:


----------



## Alessandra (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra doverosissimo ringraziare le forumiste di questo posto,per i loro apprezzamenti.Sono un grandissimo PIPPAROLO nel reale, grande scopatore nel virtuale,avrei preferito il contrario, infondo ci sono nato con il pisello fra le mani ....magari ci morirò...!Ringrazio sentitamente anche le "timidone "del forum,free,fiammetta,simy,farfalla,quelle che....e poi rimani seduto sempre sulla solita tavoletta del cesso,pisello fra le mani e sguardo allucinato....!*Alessandra merita un discorso a parte,credo che lei sia affascinata dai miei aforismi,dalle mie similitudini,dalla mia spiccata creatività*.Mi sembra anche doveroso ringraziare tebe ancora una volta,infondo è l'unica che apre 3d piccanti e pruriginosi....!:up:



assolutamente! adoro i creativi!
e infatti...anche la nostra Tebe non e' da meno...con i suoi thread "Kreti"...io direi piu'...KREaTIvi


----------



## Alessandra (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma abbasta de che?ma se non era per tebe quando aprivate mai un 3d così voi?ma rileggiti sto 3d,se c'è uno che non si fa problemi quello so io.E avete rotto er ka,e quello non fa nomi....,e quelle so timidone,ma ndo' stanno i nomi de simy?quelli de farfalla?quelli de free?ma annateve a sgrillettà su candy candy ed hello spank,secondo me se uno vi tira fuori il pisello vi mettete pure a piange e scappate dalla paura.*Volete fare le emancipate,ma voi ar pisello gli date del voi.*A catena belle!




mi fai morire!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> Ahahahahah favoloso!



haahah assolutamente!!! :up:
Capisci perche' ADORO Oscuro?


----------



## Alessandra (11 Febbraio 2014)

*TEBE*



Tebe ha detto:


> Quanto mi piace la pecora. Lo so. Sono ripetitiva..
> il morso chiapposo é ben accetto. E concordo niente culo le prime volte.
> Mi sa che bisogna andarci piano con me.
> Ormai sono tornata vergine.
> ...



....ti presto un libro...e ci ritroviamo stanotte sul 2...va in rimessa intorno all'una e mezza....se siamo fortunate...sai gia'!!!ihhihihi


hio quasi finito e te lo passo volentieri... "inside the mind of the sex killer" di Sanders...
cosi' mentre inganniamo l'attesa, ci immergiamo un po' piu' nell'atmosfera...
perdona se troverai le pagine un po' sciupate... ho usato un coltello un po' troppo affilato come segnalibro,,,ma il libro e' ancora leggibile :smile:


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vabbe l importante e' che tu sia felice e soddisfatta....penso non sia statao facile........io sto provando ad immaginare, ma non riesco.....
> ti ammiro, ma mi dispiace perche ti avrei potuto cucinare cosi tante belle cose a base di carne.....invece ti faro le torte e le torte rustiche


Vengo io.
Carnivora come te. Manco in padella.
E mi magno pure carne umana alla occorrenza.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vengo io.
> Carnivora come te. Manco in padella.
> *E mi magno pure carne umana alla occorrenza*.


Una fellatio da te...rigorosamente dopo cena :scared:

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una fellatio da te...rigorosamente dopo cena :scared:
> 
> Buscopann


E se mi viene fame dopo cena?
Avete capito adesso perché Mattia mi guarda terrorizzato quando lo voglio soffocottare.
:diavoletto:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E se mi viene fame ?
> Avete capito adesso perché Mattia mi guarda terrorizzato quando lo voglio soffocottare.
> :diavoletto:


Con quello mi sa che ci camperesti almeno dieci anni, occhio e croce. E non per la mazza.


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con quello mi sa che ci camperesti almeno dieci anni, occhio e croce. E non per la mazza.


Con te invece quanto ci camperei?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Con te invece quanto ci camperei?


Solo con il cazzo almeno un venticinquennio, occhio e croce.


----------



## Gian (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mai dire mai nella vita no?



è vero Simy, ma in questo caso credo che non succederà mai nulla.
E poi non credo alle storie nate e/o costruite sul virtuale. 
Ho avuto una recente esperienza non proprio positiva.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E se mi viene fame dopo cena?Avete capito adesso perché Mattia mi guarda terrorizzato quando lo voglio soffocottare.:diavoletto:


Povero Mattia..Ci vuole il britolo con gli airbag con te. Buscopann


----------



## Principessa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> è vero Simy, ma in questo caso credo che non succederà mai nulla.
> *E poi non credo alle storie nate e/o costruite sul virtuale. *
> Ho avuto una recente esperienza non proprio positiva.


E' un modo qualunque di conoscersi, non è speciale, ormai. Ma è essenziale incontrarsi dal vivo quanto prima, così da avere meno probabilità di maturare un'immagine distorta dell'altro/a.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Solo con il cazzo almeno un venticinquennio, occhio e croce.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:BOOOMM ...ho sentito la botta da qui


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma è essenziale incontrarsi dal vivo quanto prima, così da avere meno probabilità di maturare un'immagine distorta dell'altro/a.


Brava, d'accordo al 100%. 
E aggiungerei che una volta conosciuti si comunichi molto di più live che virtual. I dialoghi dietro una tastiera fanno cambiare la percezione dei rapporti.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:BOOOMM ...ho sentito la botta da qui


Sono un gran simpa, vè?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono un gran simpa, vè?


Si anche quando sei smaccatamente esagerato sei supersimpa ...anche quando sei puntigliosamente palloso ...


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Solo con il cazzo almeno un venticinquennio, occhio e croce.


Ottimo. Ad occhio e croce anche con Mattia.
Comincerò a mangiarlo da li.
Magari gli anni che mi sfamo solo con il suo cazzo son più di 25.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ottimo. Ad occhio e croce anche con Mattia.
> Comincerò a mangiarlo da li.
> Magari gli anni che mi sfamo solo con il suo cazzo son più di 25.


Bè, dovranno esserlo per forza, temo.


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, dovranno esserlo per forza, temo.


Cosa dovranno esserlo per forza?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cosa dovranno esserlo per forza?


Venticinque o più, spero tanti e lunghi.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ottimo. Ad occhio e croce anche con Mattia.
> Comincerò a mangiarlo da li.
> Magari gli anni che mi sfamo solo con il suo cazzo son più di 25.


minchia che immagine delicata!!


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> minchia che immagine delicata!!


Mi adeguavo ai commenti di Joey


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Venticinque o più, spero tanti e lunghi.


25 o piu tanti e lunghi deduco non siano cazzi.
tra 25 anni.visto che hai cambiato il soggetto o quello che io percepivo l oggetto del discorso, ne avró 105.
Minchia.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> 25 o piu tanti e lunghi deduco non siano cazzi.
> tra 25 anni.visto che hai cambiato il soggetto o quello che io percepivo l oggetto del discorso, ne avró 105.
> Minchia.


Cos'è che ho cambiato?


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi adeguavo ai commenti di Joey


lord and milady


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> lord and milady


É cosí stancante essere sempre educati.
Ogni tanto mi do una botta di vita.

Tu no?


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> É cosí stancante essere sempre educati.
> Ogni tanto mi do una botta di vita.
> 
> Tu no?


porca troia baldracca se si!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> É cosí stancante essere sempre educati.
> Ogni tanto mi do una botta di vita.
> 
> Tu no?



sarà ma a me viene spontaneo.


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> my love :inlove:


Ringrazia che dal cell non posso mettere le faccine


----------



## Alessandra (12 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Ringrazia che dal cell non posso mettere le faccine


ihihihhihi!!! ...che tipo di faccina avresti messo??  



sono appena tornata tornata a casa...reduce da serata pazzesca...bellissima....mammamia...sono tutta in subbuglio....

fra poco alcuni di voi si sveglieranno per iniziare una nuova giornata di lavoro...prenderanno cappuccino, latte macchiato e qualcunio il caffe'...lotteranno per prendere il loro posto in autobus affollati o perderanno anni di vita dentro le loro macchine immerse nel traffico,....

e io ancora sentiro' le farfalle nello stomaco...cosi' si dice in italiano?....mi sto dimenticando la nostra lingua madre, ragazzi....se non vi leggo, non ho piu' occasione di sentire italiano...ahime'.......


lui....e' carino davvero...
potevo averlo subito...ma voglio aspettare....affinche' tutto sia piu' bello....
sono stufa di avere tutto e subito  e senza neanche il gusto di desiderare....


desidero le farfalle nella pancia...o stomaco...cazzo, non mi ricordo piu' come si dice...

voglio chiudere gli occhi e sentire la magia del bacio, come stasera....


3 birre guys...i'm fucking drunk,,,,dunno what i'm writing....
sorry about that....


buonanotte a tutti...


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2014)

*SI*



Alessandra ha detto:


> mi fai morire!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi sembra il minimo.:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ihihihhihi!!! ...che tipo di faccina avresti messo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buongiorno cara... Benissimo


----------



## feather (12 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> potevo averlo subito...ma voglio aspettare....affinche' tutto sia piu' bello....
> sono stufa di avere tutto e subito  e senza neanche il gusto di desiderare....


Questa non la ho mai capita. Postporre qualcosa per... 
Domani baciarlo o farci quello che hai in mente di farci sarà più bello? Perché?
E se nel frattempo te lo stira un autobus?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> *Questa non la ho mai capita. *Postporre qualcosa per...
> Domani baciarlo o farci quello che hai in mente di farci sarà più bello? Perché?
> E se nel frattempo te lo stira un autobus?


Perchè ragioni a cazzo. Cioè, col cazzo, meglio.


----------



## Buscopann (12 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ihihihhihi!!! ...che tipo di faccina avresti messo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che bel thread. Grazie Ale per questa ventata di belle emozioni :up:

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ihihihhihi!!! ...che tipo di faccina avresti messo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sai che hai centrato perfettamente quello che porta alla noia, spauracchio orrendo che riesce a non farti dare più gusto alle cose.
mi fa piacere leggere una ragazza che in questo momento è felice , perché di questo si tratta...forse è già andata ma la felicità ti ha attraversata e hai avuto la fortuna di accorgertene


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ihihihhihi!!! ...che tipo di faccina avresti messo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, che bello!


----------



## Buscopann (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che hai centrato perfettamente quello che porta alla noia, spauracchio orrendo che riesce a non farti dare più gusto alle cose.
> mi fa piacere leggere una ragazza che in questo momento è felice , perché di questo si tratta...forse è già andata ma la felicità ti ha attraversata e hai avuto la fortuna di accorgertene


Come diceva quel qualcuno. "il piacere sta nell'attesa del piacere stesso".

E in effetti vuoi mettere cosa sta provando Alessandra in questoi momento? Tanto lei sa benissimo che (se vorrà) si potrà benissimo condividere un letto.

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ihihihhihi!!! ...che tipo di faccina avresti messo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oddio, spero solo che tu non ti sia dovuta alzare dal letto due ore dopo :mrgreen:

per il resto... evviva!  :up:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

*siiii*

sensazioni meravigliose.....wow.....le farfalle nello stomaco....hai voglia te a capire che erano farfalle nello stomaco...
io pensavo in eta giovane, quando avevo 18/19/20 anni (quando poi ho conosciuto Quello) che erano sempre coliche...ma infatti lo erano....
cioe' capite il dramma delle farfalle?
a me prendeva cosi: io mi facevo la doccia, capelli, tutta un profumo, bella truccata (poco, mi trucco poco io) acchittata. oh 5 minuti prima che mi venisse a prendere, colica....e vai al bagno, e poi rispogliati rilavati ritruccati....rivestiti.....
ma e' sempre una cosa meravigliosissima....
goditi ste farfalle ale, poi uno di sti giorni andiamo a fare colazione cornetto e cappuccino pure io e te


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

fatto salvo quello che ho appena scritto e che ritengo meraviglioso ....
il problema è che queste sensazioni rimangono un mito per troppe persone adulte che vorrebbero ripetere all'infinito quello che ha il suo tempo e spazio.non voglio dire, per carità, che non si provino più quelle emozioni a tutte le età...soltanto c'è tanto altro di importante e bello che ne prenderà il posto.
l'idea è che per molti l'unica emozione che valga la pena vivere è l'eterno ripetersi di quello che ha provato da ragazzino , e cerca di replicarla a costo di delusioni e sofferenza per chi gli sta accanto.
bisognerebbe saper apprezzare i vari stadi dell'amore concentrandosi su quelli senza perderne il bello perchè costantemente con lo sguardo indietro


----------



## Buscopann (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fatto salvo quello che ho appena scritto e che ritengo meraviglioso ....
> il problema è che queste sensazioni rimangono un mito per troppe persone adulte che vorrebbero ripetere all'infinito quello che ha il suo tempo e spazio.non voglio dire, per carità, che non si provino più quelle emozioni a tutte le età...soltanto c'è tanto altro di importante e bello che ne prenderà il posto.
> l'idea è che per molti l'unica emozione che valga la pena vivere è l'eterno ripetersi di quello che ha provato da ragazzino , e cerca di replicarla a costo di delusioni e sofferenza per chi gli sta accanto.
> bisognerebbe saper apprezzare i vari stadi dell'amore concentrandosi su quelli senza perderne il bello perchè costantemente con lo sguardo indietro


Standing Ovation. Mi metto in coda per l'autografo

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fatto salvo quello che ho appena scritto e che ritengo meraviglioso ....
> il problema è che queste sensazioni rimangono un mito per troppe persone adulte che vorrebbero ripetere all'infinito quello che ha il suo tempo e spazio.non voglio dire, per carità, che non si provino più quelle emozioni a tutte le età...soltanto c'è tanto altro di importante e bello che ne prenderà il posto.
> l'idea è che per molti l'unica emozione che valga la pena vivere è l'eterno ripetersi di quello che ha provato da ragazzino , e cerca di replicarla a costo di delusioni e sofferenza per chi gli sta accanto.
> bisognerebbe saper apprezzare i vari stadi dell'amore concentrandosi su quelli senza perderne il bello perchè costantemente con lo sguardo indietro


e' tutto verissimo secondo me....
non posso darti un verde, ma ti approvo con todo el mi corason


----------



## Sole (12 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma dai. Scommetto che non ci sei mai andata.....  :blank:





Simy ha detto:


> hai mai provato?


No, ho mangiato in un buon ristorante vegetariano a Sarzana, qualche anno fa. Mi è piaciuto e ci ritornerei anche volentieri. Ma ho una parente vegana e vedo cosa mangia...soprattutto cosa non mangia. E per me non è 
molto appetibile.

Massimo rispetto per chi fa questo tipo di scelta, ma se devo cenare fuori preferisco altro.


----------



## Sole (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fatto salvo quello che ho appena scritto e che ritengo meraviglioso ....
> il problema è che queste sensazioni rimangono un mito per troppe persone adulte che vorrebbero ripetere all'infinito quello che ha il suo tempo e spazio.non voglio dire, per carità, che non si provino più quelle emozioni a tutte le età...soltanto c'è tanto altro di importante e bello che ne prenderà il posto.
> l'idea è che per molti l'unica emozione che valga la pena vivere è l'eterno ripetersi di quello che ha provato da ragazzino , e cerca di replicarla a costo di delusioni e sofferenza per chi gli sta accanto.
> bisognerebbe saper apprezzare i vari stadi dell'amore concentrandosi su quelli senza perderne il bello perchè costantemente con lo sguardo indietro


Io penso sia inevitabile apprezzare i vari stadi dell'amore se ami completamente la persona che ti sta accanto. Penso sia naturale: ami, stimi, rispetti, condividi... e mentre il tempo passa accogli serenamente quello che viene, senza tanti dubbi.

Dopo tante letture qui e tante riflessioni (e un po' di esperienza) mi è venuto il sospetto che chi cerca di rivivere certe sensazioni lo faccia perché non riesce più ad apprezzare totalmente non tanto gli stadi successivi all'innamoramento, ma la persona che si ritrova accanto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fatto salvo quello che ho appena scritto e che ritengo meraviglioso ....
> il problema è che queste sensazioni rimangono un mito per troppe persone adulte che vorrebbero ripetere all'infinito quello che ha il suo tempo e spazio.non voglio dire, per carità, che non si provino più quelle emozioni a tutte le età...soltanto c'è tanto altro di importante e bello che ne prenderà il posto.
> l'idea è che per molti l'unica emozione che valga la pena vivere è l'eterno ripetersi di quello che ha provato da ragazzino , e cerca di replicarla a costo di delusioni e sofferenza per chi gli sta accanto.
> bisognerebbe saper apprezzare i vari stadi dell'amore concentrandosi su quelli senza perderne il bello perchè costantemente con lo sguardo indietro



mi hai fatto venire le farfalle nella pancia. And i'm not Drunk!


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2014)

*Mine*



Minerva ha detto:


> fatto salvo quello che ho appena scritto e che ritengo meraviglioso ....
> il problema è che queste sensazioni rimangono un mito per troppe persone adulte che vorrebbero ripetere all'infinito quello che ha il suo tempo e spazio.non voglio dire, per carità, che non si provino più quelle emozioni a tutte le età...soltanto c'è tanto altro di importante e bello che ne prenderà il posto.
> l'idea è che per molti l'unica emozione che valga la pena vivere è l'eterno ripetersi di quello che ha provato da ragazzino , e cerca di replicarla a costo di delusioni e sofferenza per chi gli sta accanto.
> bisognerebbe saper apprezzare i vari stadi dell'amore concentrandosi su quelli senza perderne il bello perchè costantemente con lo sguardo indietro


Era tempo che non ti vedevo scrivere cose così profonde e sensate.Nessuno autografo,ma tanto di cappella!:up:Bacio sul culo accademico,quando vuoi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2014)

Quoto del tutto Minerva.


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fatto salvo quello che ho appena scritto e che ritengo meraviglioso ....
> il problema è che queste sensazioni rimangono un mito per troppe persone adulte che vorrebbero ripetere all'infinito quello che ha il suo tempo e spazio.non voglio dire, per carità, che non si provino più quelle emozioni a tutte le età...soltanto c'è tanto altro di importante e bello che ne prenderà il posto.
> l'idea è che per molti l'unica emozione che valga la pena vivere è l'eterno ripetersi di quello che ha provato da ragazzino , e cerca di replicarla a costo di delusioni e sofferenza per chi gli sta accanto.
> bisognerebbe saper apprezzare i vari stadi dell'amore concentrandosi su quelli senza perderne il bello perchè costantemente con lo sguardo indietro



quoto anch'io e aggiungo che mantenere il contatto con la realtà è infatti l'unico modo per riuscire a sentirsi appagati e soddisfatti, non sempre ovviamente ma di certo a tratti
secondo me


----------



## duplicolor (12 Febbraio 2014)

quoto anch'io Minerva, e aggiungo: purtroppo l'astinenza da emozioni forti non vale solo per la sfera sentimentale.
La voglia di fare cazzate, di giocare a guardie e ladri, di bere come una spugna e bla bla... anche li dovrebbe (credo) arrivare il momento in cui si sostituiscono certe emozioni con altre esperienze.
La domanda peró é: finché non si abbandonano le cazzate non arrivano le altre esperienze, o finché non arrivano le altre esperienze non bisogna smettere di fare cazzate?
si, é un post molto piski, ma non fraintendetemi, le mie risposte me le sono giá date, ora voglio sentire anche le vostre.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> *é un post molto piski*


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Gian (12 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E' un modo qualunque di conoscersi, non è speciale, ormai. Ma è essenziale incontrarsi dal vivo *quanto prima*, così da avere meno probabilità di maturare un'immagine distorta dell'altro/a.



è assolutamente esatto, veritiero, ma l'incipit della conoscenza virtuale condiziona
il resto (quindi l'approccio reale), nel senso che non si sarebbe verificato un "dopo"
senza quello che è successo "prima". Si sogna si fantastica e si immagina una persona
in un certo modo, che può essere ben differente dall'approccio reale. ormai un
sacco di gente è in grado di dare un'idea irreale di sè su facebook, ma anche su altri siti.
Bisogna stare con gli occhi aperti.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> quoto anch'io Minerva, e aggiungo: purtroppo l'astinenza da emozioni forti non vale solo per la sfera sentimentale.
> La voglia di fare cazzate, di giocare a guardie e ladri, di bere come una spugna e bla bla... anche li dovrebbe (credo) arrivare il momento in cui si sostituiscono certe emozioni con altre esperienze.
> La domanda peró é: finché non si abbandonano le cazzate non arrivano le altre esperienze, o finché non arrivano le altre esperienze non bisogna smettere di fare cazzate?
> si, é un post molto piski, ma non fraintendetemi, le mie risposte me le sono giá date, ora voglio sentire anche le vostre.



scelgo la busta numero 3.


----------



## duplicolor (12 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> si, é un post molto piski,





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:


eh beh, visto che sono stato inquadrato cosí almeno cerco di essere autoironico!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

Pure io voglio il post pischi


----------



## Sole (12 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> quoto anch'io Minerva, e aggiungo: purtroppo l'astinenza da emozioni forti non vale solo per la sfera sentimentale.
> La voglia di fare cazzate, di giocare a guardie e ladri, di bere come una spugna e bla bla... anche li dovrebbe (credo) arrivare il momento in cui si sostituiscono certe emozioni con altre esperienze.
> La domanda peró é: finché non si abbandonano le cazzate non arrivano le altre esperienze, o finché non arrivano le altre esperienze non bisogna smettere di fare cazzate?
> si, é un post molto piski, ma non fraintendetemi, le mie risposte me le sono giá date, ora voglio sentire anche le vostre.


Secondo me fare esperienze consistenti e darsi l'opportunità di apprezzarle a fondo ti porta poi inevitabilmente a piantarla con le cazzate inutili e senza senso.
Una volta che sperimenti i sentimenti e li vivi profondamente, come ha scritto tempo fa Brunetta, non hai bisogno di riempirti i vuoti abusando di emozioni forti.
Che poi divertirsi, bere, fare ogni tanto qualche innocua cazzata ci sta. Se si sa mantenere il controllo, se è una roba sporadica e, soprattutto, se lo si fa nel rispetto di se stessi e senza rischiare di ferire gli altri.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Piski?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> Pure io voglio il post pischi


ci vuole la k, altrimenti sembrerebbe il post di una tardona (non dico di te, eh) che cerca di fare la moderna


----------



## duplicolor (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Secondo me fare esperienze consistenti e darsi l'opportunità di apprezzarle a fondo ti porta poi inevitabilmente a piantarla con le cazzate inutili e senza senso.
> Una volta che sperimenti i sentimenti e li vivi profondamente, come ha scritto tempo fa Brunetta, non hai bisogno di riempirti i vuoti abusando di emozioni forti.
> *Che poi divertirsi, bere, fare ogni tanto qualche innocua cazzata ci sta. Se si sa mantenere il controllo, se è una roba sporadica e, soprattutto, se lo si fa nel rispetto di se stessi e senza rischiare di ferire gli altri.*


si ma... quello non é vivere emozioni...
sará che ne ho vissute di eccessivamente forti e ora passati abbondantemente i 30 mi sembra davvero tutto troppo piatto. ma mi rendo conto che devo rientrare nei ranghi. e lo faccio. vivo una vita abbastanza normale, ma quando mi ricapita di rivivere determinate sensazioni mi sento vivere di nuovo. é un po' come quando anche in etá adulta riprovi la sensazione delle farfalle nello stomaco, per questo mi ero collegato.
ecco forse avrei dovuto scrivere: "come faccio a supplire una vita di eccessi con una vita normale?"
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## duplicolor (12 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ci vuole la k, altrimenti sembrerebbe il post di una tardona (non dico di te, eh) che cerca di fare la moderna


io ODIO le K, ma il senso era proprio quello!


----------



## duplicolor (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Piski?


zoccolo di cammello?:idea:


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ci vuole la k, altrimenti sembrerebbe il post di una tardona (non dico di te, eh) che cerca di fare la moderna


eh ma è la verita:unhappy:


----------



## Sole (12 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> si ma... quello non é vivere emozioni...
> sará che ne ho vissute di eccessivamente forti e ora passati abbondantemente i 30 mi sembra davvero tutto troppo piatto. ma mi rendo conto che devo rientrare nei ranghi. e lo faccio. vivo una vita abbastanza normale, ma quando mi ricapita di rivivere determinate sensazioni mi sento vivere di nuovo. é un po' come quando anche in etá adulta riprovi la sensazione delle farfalle nello stomaco, per questo mi ero collegato.
> ecco forse avrei dovuto scrivere: "come faccio a supplire una vita di eccessi con una vita normale?"
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::carneval:


La mia risposta te l'ho data. Concediti la possibilità di viverla, questa vita normale. E scoprirai da solo che è molto più appagante ed entusiasmante di tanti eccessi che alla fine non ti lasciano nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> zoccolo di cammello?:idea:


Boh, ho scritto piski su google e tra le altre è uscita quell'immagina assai rappresentativa.


----------



## duplicolor (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> La mia risposta te l'ho data. Concediti la possibilità di viverla, questa vita normale. E scoprirai da solo che è molto più appagante ed entusiasmante di tanti eccessi che *alla fine non ti lasciano nulla*.


scherzi?!? ci sono ragazzini che raccontano ancora oggi le gesta mie e dei miei compari in quegli anni!

:carneval::rotfl::carneval::rotfl::carneval::rotfl::carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fatto salvo quello che ho appena scritto e che ritengo meraviglioso ....
> il problema è che queste sensazioni rimangono un mito per troppe persone adulte che vorrebbero ripetere all'infinito quello che ha il suo tempo e spazio.non voglio dire, per carità, che non si provino più quelle emozioni a tutte le età...soltanto c'è tanto altro di importante e bello che ne prenderà il posto.
> l'idea è che per molti l'unica emozione che valga la pena vivere è l'eterno ripetersi di quello che ha provato da ragazzino , e cerca di replicarla a costo di delusioni e sofferenza per chi gli sta accanto.
> bisognerebbe saper apprezzare i vari stadi dell'amore concentrandosi su quelli senza perderne il bello perchè costantemente con lo sguardo indietro


Quoto ogni singola parola.:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Piski?


La mia guest!!!!!!!




:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> zoccolo di cammello?:idea:


.....buongustaio


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> La mia guest!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






è azzurra?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> La mia guest!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link del filmino?
Link del blog di nudo?
Link del filmino?
Link del blog di nudo?
Link del filmino?
Link del blog di nudo?
Link del filmino?
Link del blog di nudo?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Link del filmino?
> Link del blog di nudo?
> Link del filmino?
> Link del blog di nudo?
> ...




Scusa non ho capito?
Che cosa è che vuoi?   



PS mi unisco alla richiesta!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa non ho capito?
> Che cosa è che vuoi?
> 
> 
> ...



brava nausy! Facciamo sentire la nostra voce. Dimostriamo in piazza. Questi potenti devono smetterla di invogliarci con le parole. Noi vogliamo i fatti! PORNOOOO! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Il blog di nudo potrebbe pure essere una tebata.
Alla fine ne dico tante.

Il filmino esiste ma...sembro indemoniata.
No no.
Vediamo come esce il secondo.
Poi chiedo a Mattia il permesso.
Che nel caso du Nausicaa credo mi dia.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il blog di nudo potrebbe pure essere una tebata.
> Alla fine ne dico tante.
> 
> Il filmino esiste ma...sembro indemoniata.
> ...




Sempre disposta a ricambiare eh!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il blog di nudo potrebbe pure essere una tebata.
> Alla fine ne dico tante.
> 
> Il filmino esiste ma...sembro indemoniata.
> ...


cioe'? che so ste distinzioni scusa?
o a tutti o a nessuno


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sempre disposta a ricambiare eh!


Lo faró presente.
E lo vedo già diventare viola.
Povero nario goretto. Che vita gli faccio fare con le mie idee porno.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cioe'? che so ste distinzioni scusa?
> o a tutti o a nessuno


Ma nausi ormai é di casa...
Conosce Mattia.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma nausi ormai é di casa...
> Conosce Mattia.


ah....


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah....


Alla faccia di chi sosteneva che oltee a non esistere io...nenneno Mattia.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Alla faccia di chi sosteneva che oltee a non esistere io...nenneno Mattia.




Mi rompe un pò che nessuno metta mai in dubbio la mia esistenza... 











[Uh e quanto mi rode che nessuno mi abbia inserito nella lista delle desiderabili ]


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Alla faccia di chi sosteneva che oltee a non esistere io...nenneno Mattia.


immagino sia la stessa gente che sostine che principessa ed elio non esistono.....
per me esistete tutti


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma nausi ormai é di casa...
> Conosce Mattia.



E siete una delle coppie più belle che io conosca :inlove:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma nausi ormai é di casa...
> Conosce Mattia.


Merda merda merda. Lo voglio conoscere anche ioooooo!! Organizziamo una cena a 6. :mrgreen:

Vegana... Logicamente!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Merda merda merda. Lo voglio conoscere anche ioooooo!! Organizziamo una cena a 6. :mrgreen:
> 
> Vegana... Logicamente!



Purchè il cioccolato abbondi!


----------



## Fantastica (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fatto salvo quello che ho appena scritto e che ritengo meraviglioso ....
> il problema è che queste sensazioni rimangono un mito per troppe persone adulte che vorrebbero ripetere all'infinito quello che ha il suo tempo e spazio.non voglio dire, per carità, che non si provino più quelle emozioni a tutte le età...soltanto c'è tanto altro di importante e bello che ne prenderà il posto.
> l'idea è che per molti l'unica emozione che valga la pena vivere è l'eterno ripetersi di quello che ha provato da ragazzino , e *cerca di replicarla *a costo di delusioni e sofferenza per chi gli sta accanto.
> bisognerebbe saper apprezzare i vari stadi dell'amore concentrandosi su quelli senza perderne il bello perchè costantemente con lo sguardo indietro


Questo è l'errore. Cercare.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Purchè il cioccolato abbondi!


Con le nocciole... per favore. E poi dieta per un mese. :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E siete una delle coppie più belle che io conosca :inlove:


Sei pazza a dire queste cose?
Sono una detestabile traditrice che ovviamente non ama Mattia.
Tutta fuffa.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Merda merda merda. Lo voglio conoscere anche ioooooo!! Organizziamo una cena a 6. :mrgreen:
> 
> Vegana... Logicamente!


Dipende chi é l altra coppia....


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dipende chi é l altra coppia....



Ohi, pensavo si riferisse a me! E Seth.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Io non esisto. Sono una proiezione.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non esisto. Sono una proiezione.



Pure te. 

Io invece solida come roccia.

Posso scrivere qualnque cavolata e nessuno mi mette in dubbio.

uffa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pure te.
> 
> Io invece solida come roccia.
> 
> ...


sì ma io sono una proiezione vecchia frigida e con la patata secca, mica bau bau micio micio. E mi ci hanno pure disegnato così. pensa un po'.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma io sono una proiezione vecchia frigida e con la patata secca, mica bau bau micio micio. E mi ci hanno pure disegnato così. pensa un po'.


e che te chiamano Jessica Rabbit?


----------



## Buscopann (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma io sono una proiezione vecchia frigida e con la patata secca, mica bau bau micio micio. E mi ci hanno pure disegnato così. pensa un po'.


Si. però la scarpa del tuo avatar è da bomba sexy aggressive. Vuoi dire che dove finisce il polpaccio comincia a staccarsi la pelle dalle ossa?

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma io sono una proiezione vecchia frigida e con la patata secca, mica bau bau micio micio. E mi ci hanno pure disegnato così. pensa un po'.


Chi?


----------



## Tubarao (12 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Merda merda merda. Lo voglio conoscere anche ioooooo!! Organizziamo una cena a 6. :mrgreen:
> 
> Vegana... Logicamente!


Io in tempi non sospetti ho detto che ci voglio andare in vacanza. Lui ed io. Senza Tebe. Lei a casa coi gatti. :mexican:


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ohi, pensavo si riferisse a me! E Seth.


Si pure io. Ma con occhi non si puó mai sapere.
Filmino in 4 nella stanza delle orchidee?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si pure io. Ma con occhi non si puó mai sapere.
> Filmino in 4 nella stanza delle orchidee?



yuppi!!!!!





(ps ma in 4 chi? non eravamo in 6?)


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io in tempi non sospetti ho detto che ci voglio andare in vacanza. Lui ed io. Senza Tebe. Lei a casa coi gatti. :mexican:


A casa con i gatti ci starete voi.
Ma pensa un pó questi.
Ti sembra che mi chiamo Cenerentola?


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> yuppi!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Occhi non lo voglio.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> A casa con i gatti ci starete voi.
> Ma pensa un pó questi.
> Ti sembra che mi chiamo Cenerentola?



Un giretto in Cile con me?

Ci sono piante grasse fighissime.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io in tempi non sospetti ho detto che ci voglio andare in vacanza. Lui ed io. Senza Tebe. Lei a casa coi gatti. :mexican:


Minchia che coppia. C'è da dire che in Brasile o a Cuba scopano tutti, quindi buon viaggio.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia che coppia. C'è da dire che in Brasile o a Cuba scopano tutti, quindi buon viaggio.


Sei un pó fissato con il sesso mi sa.
Guarda che posti ti vengono in mente per una vacanza...


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei un pó fissato con il sesso mi sa.
> Guarda che posti ti vengono in mente per una vacanza...


il pulpito


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei un pó fissato con il sesso mi sa.
> Guarda che posti ti vengono in mente per una vacanza...


Col sesso? Sicuro. Ma mica è una novità. Dove pensi andrebbero? In Iraq? Nello Yemen? No, perchè in quest'ultimo caso ci troverebbero al massimo me e Free.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Col sesso? Sicuro. Ma mica è una novità. Dove pensi andrebbero? In Iraq? Nello Yemen? No, perchè in quest'ultimo caso ci troverebbero al massimo me e Free.


Conoscendo mattia direi che andrebbe in un posto cosmopolita pieno di giovani, locali e con "storia" da vedere tipo berlino per srare in europa.
Oppure in qualche. Posto montagnoso dove possa fare sport e poi avere la scusa della fatica per magnare come un maiale.
Il tuba non so.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Conoscendo mattia direi che andrebbe in un posto cosmopolita pieno di giovani, locali e con "storia" da vedere tipo berlino per srare in europa.
> Oppure in qualche. Posto montagnoso dove possa fare sport e poi avere la scusa della fatica per magnare come un maiale.
> Il tuba non so.


Sì sì. Tutt'e due per mostre e musei gggiovani. Proprio. Ammazza.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> il pulpito


Ma il soggetto era Mattia. Che con il sesso é risaputo essere tiepidomica io.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Conoscendo mattia direi che andrebbe in un posto cosmopolita pieno di giovani, locali e con "storia" da vedere tipo berlino per srare in europa.
> Oppure in qualche. Posto montagnoso dove possa fare sport e poi avere la scusa della fatica per magnare come un maiale.
> Il tuba non so.


Ultimamente stò molto in fissa con Buenos Aires. Chiedigli ? Faccio i biglietti ?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ultimamente stò molto in fissa con Buenos Aires. Chiedigli ? Faccio i biglietti ?


Mi raccomando, perlomeno datevi ai piaceri della carne. Intedo asado.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ultimamente stò molto in fissa con Buenos Aires. Chiedigli ? Faccio i biglietti ?


Ha detto si.
guarda che Mattia é contagioso.
Io te lo dico.
Crea dipendenza...


----------



## mic (12 Febbraio 2014)

*Iraq*

Laggiù il clima non è male...ma sesso nulla. devi provare con Kuwait ed Emirati...


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ihihihhihi!!! ...che tipo di faccina avresti messo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:abbraccio: 
che bello!


----------



## Buscopann (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ha detto si.
> guarda che Mattia é contagioso.
> Io te lo dico.
> *Crea dipendenza..*.


Vabbé..vorrà dire che ti mollerà per il Tuba. :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Eliade (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> La mia prima cotta avvenne  con NikAmoreSegreto.
> Ma era un amore impossibile quindi.
> Ultimamente invece sono poliamorosa forumisticamenfe parlando.
> Confesso di avere una  cotta per due nick.
> ...


Vorresti farmi credere che se non mi è partito il trip erotico per un nick...sono gorettiana? 
Mo' pure questo mi tocca subire? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbé..vorrà dire che ti mollerà per il Tuba. :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Il tuba non fa i soffocotti a squalo. E questo determina la scelta.
E non si possono imparare.
É una roba da dna.
Quindi.
Io saró sempre il suo PRIMO amore grande.
Al limite il tuba fa l amante.


E a proposito.
Qualche sera fa mi ha portato al giappo a cena e abbiamo cominciato a parlare di gatti.
Quando con Mattia si nominano i gatti (tutti), la sottoscritta e i bimbi, gli partono bacini in automatico.
Ormai non se ne accorge nemmeno piú.
Quindi gki sono partiti i bacini in automatico.










Il cameriere gay ad un certo punto é venuto al tavolo e ha cominciato a troiegiare.
Alla fine dela cena é andato vicinio a Mattia e gki ha detto.
-Sei un cattivone. Tuti quei bacini e nemmeno mi lasci il tuo cellulare?-

Ho riso 6 anni.
-


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vorresti farmi credere che se non mi è partito il trip erotico per un nick...sono gorettiana?
> Mo' pure questo mi tocca subire? :rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao goretta!!!!



ScOpi?
Eddai racconta. É un sacco che non passi.


----------



## Eliade (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao goretta!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ero impegnata, sorry...e no, no comment...:wide-grin:
Però mi sono rifatta subito...ho letto tutti i tuoi aggiornamenti sul blog.
Cotta no, ma ho pensato che un paio di nick potessero poi attrarmi nella realtà...e così è stato per uno, anche se non l'ho mai incontrato. :wide-grin:


----------



## Tubarao (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Al limite il tuba fa l amante.
> 
> -


Solo se posso fare il Facocero  Altrimenti niente.


----------



## Flavia (12 Febbraio 2014)

88 pagine?
vi siete divertiti
sono curiosa
quali coppie 
si son formate?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non esisto. Sono una proiezione.


Eh?:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, ho scritto piski su google e tra le altre è uscita quell'immagina assai rappresentativa.


Ma come ti verranno :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma come ti verranno :carneval:


Di solito basta premere invio.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di solito basta premere invio.


A te .. A me no :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (12 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> 88 pagine?
> vi siete divertiti
> sono curiosa
> quali coppie
> si son formate?


Quoto!
Ciao dolcezza!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A te .. A me no :mrgreen:


C'hai il pc a manovella?


----------



## Flavia (12 Febbraio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto!
> Ciao dolcezza!


ciao cara
come stai?
tu latiti e mi tocca
fare gli straordinari
come acidona del forum


----------



## Buscopann (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il tuba non fa i soffocotti a squalo. E questo determina la scelta.
> E non si possono imparare.
> É una roba da dna.
> Quindi.
> ...


Mangi carne umana..fai i soffocotti a squalo...
Ma che ha Mattia? L'uccello di ghisa? A uno normale sarebbe rimasto solo un moncone! 

Buscopann

PS. Soffocotti a squalo..tipo squalo balena?


----------



## Eliade (12 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao cara
> come stai?
> tu latiti e mi tocca
> fare gli straordinari
> come acidona del forum


 Tutto bene!!!!! E tu?
Eh, sono stata fuori casa...e non avevo internet:mrgreen:
Tranquilla, son tornata a darti il cambio! :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'hai il pc a manovella?


 si iPad a manovella :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (12 Febbraio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tutto bene!!!!! E tu?
> Eh, sono stata fuori casa...e non avevo internet:mrgreen:
> Tranquilla, son tornata a darti il cambio! :carneval::carneval:


impiastratisssima al lavoro
su rimboccati le maniche
non posso fare tutto io!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (12 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> impiastratisssima al lavoro
> su rimboccati le maniche
> non posso fare tutto io!!!:mrgreen:


Agli ordini signora! Ho già recuperato parecchio però! :mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si. però la scarpa del tuo avatar è da bomba sexy aggressive. Vuoi dire che dove finisce il polpaccio comincia a staccarsi la pelle dalle ossa?
> 
> Buscopann


Gambaletti in neoprene 2500 denari. Utilissimi anche come scarpe da scoglio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi?


ma non importa, più d'uno comunque.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2014)

.. manco pensavo nascesse un thread così, mi fa ridere un po', carino!
Però a pensarci... a me non è mai scattato l'ormone per nessuna... e d'altronde neppure mi sono mai misurato da ragazzino.... oddio! Mi sa che non sono normale.... 
O forse l'ormone mi scatta... se mi trovo davanti la persona. A me di una donna piace il sedere, o forse è meglio dire culo (dire sedere mi fa sentire pudico, non vorrei dare una cattiva impressione usando una terminologia non appropriata), e sì, questo mi fa scattare l'ormone, anche due, al plurale.
Non so, qui non mi sono mai fatto idee sui vari sederi, e la descrizione, quando c'è stata, tutto sommato soggettiva, non mi risulta così evocativa. 
Se invece devo dare una valutazione puramente intellettuale, diciamo di affinità, Brunetta.
Anche un po' Clementine.
Miss Acacia mi incuriosisce.
Gatta80 pure.
Ringrazio poi chi ha detto che mi sceglierebbe per una passeggiata al tramonto.
E' una cosa che in effetti mi piace. 
Mi piace anche il sesso, per carità. Ma dopo 20 anni che lo faccio con una stessa persona, non riesco a immaginarmi con altre donne. E' un po' strano, lo so.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> .. manco pensavo nascesse un thread così, mi fa ridere un po', carino!
> Però a pensarci... a me non è mai scattato l'ormone per nessuna... e d'altronde neppure mi sono mai misurato da ragazzino.... oddio! Mi sa che non sono normale....
> O forse l'ormone mi scatta... se mi trovo davanti la persona. A me di una donna piace il sedere, o forse è meglio dire culo (dire sedere mi fa sentire pudico, non vorrei dare una cattiva impressione usando una terminologia non appropriata), e sì, questo mi fa scattare l'ormone, anche due, al plurale.
> Non so, qui non mi sono mai fatto idee sui vari sederi, e la descrizione, quando c'è stata, tutto sommato soggettiva, non mi risulta così evocativa.
> ...


io ho un gran culo.....scusa ma devo darmi quel che e' mio....
tondo duro come la roccia e a mandolino.......insiomma sono bianca ma ho un sedere da donna colorata


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io ho un gran culo.....scusa ma devo darmi quel che e' mio....
> tondo duro come la roccia e a mandolino.......insiomma sono bianca ma ho un sedere da donna colorata


E' una dote sempre più rara.
Oggi c'è la tendenza a "suvizzare" anche le terga.
Un bel sedere corrispondente alla descrizione che tu hai fatto l'ho visto in una signora conosciuta in Egitto, sulla quarantina. Non era bella di volto, ma aveva un sedere da nera, ampio e quasi sferico. Ne era consapevole visto quello che indossava.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' una dote sempre più rara.
> Oggi c'è la tendenza a "suvizzare" anche le terga.
> Un bel sedere corrispondente alla descrizione che tu hai fatto l'ho visto in una signora conosciuta in Egitto, sulla quarantina. Non era bella di volto, ma aveva un sedere da nera, ampio e quasi sferico. Ne era consapevole visto quello che indossava.



ah si certo, io non mi risparmio nulla, vestiti aderentissimi, jeans pure, per non parlare delle tute......a volte a lavoro creo il panico , non dovrei lo so, ma non posso farne a meno.....
a me piace un xcasino il mio sedere.....e trovo giusto che visto che non tutti possono approfittarne (in realta nessuno) almeno che possano guardare...


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Gambaletti in neoprene 2500 denari. Utilissimi anche come scarpe da scoglio.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mi fai morire. Quando vai a pesca di granchi avvisami!

Buscopann


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah si certo, io non mi risparmio nulla, vestiti aderentissimi, jeans pure, per non parlare delle tute......a volte a lavoro creo il panico , non dovrei lo so, ma non posso farne a meno.....
> a me piace un xcasino il mio sedere.....e trovo giusto che visto che non tutti possono approfittarne (in realta nessuno) almeno che possano guardare...



La bellezza va giustamente condivisa.
Fossi nella tua (piacevole) situazione mi comporterei allo stesso modo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Mi fai morire. Quando vai a pesca di granchi avvisami!
> 
> Buscopann


ho anche le autoreggenti se ti piace la pesca in fiume


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

nel senso che ti abbronzi con una tuta tagliata nel sedere?


miss acacia ha detto:


> io ho un gran culo.....scusa ma devo darmi quel che e' mio....
> tondo duro come la roccia e a mandolino.......insiomma *sono bianca ma ho un sedere da donna colorata*


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel senso che ti abbronzi con una tuta tagliata nel sedere?


io non mi abbronzo sono bianca e resto bianca...candida e pura....ma c ho un culo mine'....
apriti cielo..... 
anche tu sei bianca secondo me


----------



## Fantastica (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> .ma c ho un culo mine'....
> apriti cielo.....


Al raduno sole donne facciamo la gara io e te


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Al raduno sole donne facciamo la gara io e te


eddaje.....


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Al raduno sole donne facciamo la gara io e te


e io che pensavo che la fanta vi avrebbe letto tanto leopardi ...fa a gara di culo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

non gliela posso fare:mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e io che pensavo che la fanta vi avrebbe letto tanto leopardi ...fa a gara di culo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sono strana, eh?


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

ma siamo tutte così. voglio che mi apprezzi per il mio cervello...ma poi (moi compresa eh) 





Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono strana, eh?


----------



## Fantastica (13 Febbraio 2014)

@Minerva

E' che mi è stato detto che il mio culetto è una canzone, una sinfonia, che ho il culo che parla, e cose così. Solo che stando dietro, io non lo so mica come è poi 'sto didietro. Davanti a un consesso di donne si può anche sottoporlo a un giudizio non pregiudicato da lubrichi sguardi maschili. O no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io non mi abbronzo sono bianca e resto bianca...candida e pura*....ma c ho un culo mine'....
> *apriti cielo.....
> anche tu sei bianca secondo me


se ti do due euri,me li giochi al superenalotto? Poi smezziamo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Al raduno sole donne facciamo la gara io e te*


sono previsti anche ricchi giochi e cotillons? Non sapevo...


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono previsti anche ricchi giochi e cotillons? Non sapevo...


pure tu stai messa bene, dicevi...dai, che si fa a gara di culi.
si calano le braghe e si da agio alle votazioni:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mi sento un po' male:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se ti do due euri,me li giochi al superenalotto? Poi smezziamo.


purtroppo non quel culo......cacchio...e dire che l avrei preferito di gran lunga....
ho un cgran copro ragazza mia.....ma sono alta un cazzo e mezza vigorsol.....mi e' del tutto inutile questo corpo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> purtroppo non quel culo......cacchio...e dire che l avrei preferito di gran lunga....
> ho un cgran copro ragazza mia.....ma sono alta un cazzo e mezza vigorsol.....*mi e' del tutto inutile questo corpo*.


venere tascabile


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> venere tascabile


sai cosa? funziono bene da palla da pallavolo.....se mi arrotolo su me stessa


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure tu stai messa bene, dicevi...dai, che si fa a gara di culi.
> *si calano le braghe *e si da agio alle votazioni:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> mi sento un po' male:rotfl:


madame, voi mi fate paura, talvolta:rotfl:
Edit: ma allora... vieni anche tu?


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

ma ti pare che io abbia un culo?
anatema:racchia:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> madame, voi mi fate paura, talvolta:rotfl:
> Edit: ma allora... vieni anche tu?


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ti pare che io abbia un culo?
> anatema:racchia:


ma non era per te sta faccina fff:


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2014)

*Tranquilla*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma ti pare che io abbia un culo?
> anatema:racchia:


Tranquilla che ar culo tuo ce pienso io....!


----------



## Alessandra (13 Febbraio 2014)

*...A tutti...*

...ma che carini che siete! Grazie per i vostri commenti! 
ho visto ora le risposte...

in effetti quella notte ho dormito pochissimo perche' la sveglia suonava all'alba....e quando poi sono tornata a casa...ho dormito fino al giorno dopo!

Minerva: grazie, molto bello quello che hai scritto
Nausica: evvai!  pero'...si', mi sono dovuta alzare due ore dopo! Ero lo zombie della Tube!
Miss Acacia: un bel cappuccino da qualche parte? volentieri! why not?


----------



## lolapal (13 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Al raduno sole donne facciamo la gara io e te


A me ultimamente hanno detto che ho un bel lato B, ma non so se fidarmi... E se al raduno me lo confermate?


----------



## Fantastica (13 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> A me ultimamente hanno detto che ho un bel lato B, ma non so se fidarmi... E se al raduno me lo confermate?


Ok. E' fatto obbligo alle partecipanti alla gara di indossare aderentissimi panta collant. Non sia mai che ci tocca calare le mutande dietro un cespuglio a Villa Borghese. O al ristorante... Per quanto...


----------



## lolapal (13 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ok. E' fatto obbligo alle partecipanti alla gara di indossare aderentissimi panta collant. Non sia mai che ci tocca* calare le mutande* dietro un cespuglio a Villa Borghese. O *al ristorante*... Per quanto...


Potrebbe essere un modo per mangiare gratis...


----------



## Fantastica (13 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un modo per mangiare gratis...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (14 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure tu stai messa bene, dicevi...dai, che si fa a gara di culi.
> si calano le braghe e si da agio alle votazioni:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> mi sento un po' male:rotfl:



Mi viene in mente un capitoletto di "io Rocco", quando lo staff e il cast di un film porno vanno al ristorante, e lì la star maschile accetta una particolare scommessa, quella di venire a tempo.
Scommessa vinta, ma personalmente mi son chiesto che tipo di ristoranti frequentassero.
A proposito di deretani/fondoschiena/culi anni fa in spiaggia nudista feci una foto di gruppo agli amici/che visti dal di dietro... una dozzina di soggetti, dopo quando stampai la foto per tutti erano lì a fare i confronti, più o meno come intendete voi.
Da dietro ci si conosce pochino, in effetti.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ok. E' fatto obbligo alle partecipanti alla gara di indossare aderentissimi panta collant. Non sia mai che ci tocca calare le mutande dietro un cespuglio a Villa Borghese. O al ristorante... Per quanto...


Qualcuno pratico di esorcismi in sala ?  Ma che gli avete fatto a Fantastica ? Non era così prima, c'ho le prove


----------



## Fantastica (14 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Qualcuno pratico di esorcismi in sala ?  Ma che gli avete fatto a Fantastica ? Non era così prima, c'ho le prove


Io sono molto varia, pluria-bile, anche pluralabile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Qualcuno pratico di esorcismi in sala ?  Ma che gli avete fatto a Fantastica ? Non era così prima, c'ho le prove


questo non è nulla.
Pare che Minerva venga al raduno sole donne SOLO SE si fa a gara di culi.
Pensa un po'


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> A me ultimamente hanno detto che ho un bel lato B, ma non so se fidarmi... E se al raduno me lo confermate?


Se te l'ha detto un uomo forse vuole scoparti, FUGGI VIA LIKE THE WIND!


----------



## lolapal (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se te l'ha detto un uomo forse vuole scoparti, FUGGI VIA LIKE THE WIND!


Dici che dovrei anche questa volta?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se te l'ha detto un uomo forse vuole scoparti, FUGGI VIA LIKE THE WIND!


ehm... anche se l'ha detto una donna


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... anche se l'ha detto una donna


Come una donna ? Io avevo capito un uomo !  Vabbe tocca vedere l'orientamemto sessuale della donna :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Dici che dovrei anche questa volta?


Sì.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... anche se l'ha detto una donna


Certo.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Febbraio 2014)

Per par condicio vi chiederei di non limitarvi ad una gara di culi: anche noi fans delle tette abbiamo il diritto di vedervi competere e sapere chi vince!


----------

